# tivo remote access tool - pre BETA



## tivoupgrade

Folks...

Been working on a little 'skunkworks' project and need some testers of what I'm hoping will be considered a cool new tool / service for folks with networked TiVo systems.

The idea is to make it quick and simple for folks who already have networked units to access TiVoWeb or TiVoWebPlus from anywhere on the Internet. We know this can be done today, but there are headaches associated with dynamic IP following, port mapping on routers, and management of multiple TiVoWeb instances by running the app on different ports.

Here's the summary:


Start with one or more networked Series1 / Series2 TiVo that has telnet/ftp and TiVoWeb / TiVoWebPlus already installed
Create an account on a secured server and register one more TiVo systems by service ID and description (the information is kept private)
Access each of your TiVo's locally (from your home network) and install a small client application (this can be done with telnet or bash session and by typing a few simple commands)
Start the client application (or restart your TiVo)

Result: You'll now be able to remotely access any or all registered TiVo systems through our server without doing any port-mapping or knowing your public IP address. If you are running multiple TiVoWeb instances, you do not need to run each of them on different ports.

The implementation is intended to be completely secure, and the installation of the client, for folks who already have networked units, very simple (as long as you follow the instructions). Moving forward we hope to encourage folks to simply include the client in their own utilities so that access becomes even simpler.

So, if you are interested, please do the following:


Go here and create an account for yourself; you will need to use a valid email address; don't worry, we keep the info private.
Register as many networked TiVo boxes as you have (the current limit is three) and install the client. Full instructions are on the site (you won't see them until you register), but I will reprint them here.

That is pretty much it; once you've got your TiVo registered, the client installed and running, you should be able to access each of your units by simply selecting them and clicking appropriately. Most functions within TivoWeb seem to work fine, but you may experience timeouts when trying to do operations that take more than a few minutes (like viewing a really big log file).

The purpose of this thread, and this pre-beta is to lure some of the more technical folk into banging on this stuff a bit and finding any bugs, security holes (there should be none of those), and of course getting some meaningful and constructive criticism.

If you have questions or problems, please take some time to provide details such as the type of TiVo you have, the methods you've used to network it (eg. I have a Philips DSR704, networked using a PTVnet drive kit, or I have a Philips HDR212 with a TurboNet card and the latest silicondust drivers, etc...) so that we can get to the root of any architecture-specific problems.

Lastly, we've tested this stuff on Series1 standalone and DirecTV boxes, as well as Series2 SD and HD boxes. We don't have any prom-modded Series2 SA units so I'm not sure whether the apps will work or not.

So with that, hang on, I will post the client install instructions for review here, you remotely install the client using a telnet session on your networked TiVo (this can be done without registering your system with the server).

Please let me know what questions you have and I will do best to answer them. Very interested in early experiences and feedback.

[update 10/1/06] - We've updated the client install package with a new watchdog application which I think will address some of the spurious disconnect issues. The installation process is exactly the same, so just follow the documentation below.

[update 10/11/06] - We've updated the client install with a modified version of the watchdog application. The basic client has not changed, however the utils which support the watchdog (netcat, in particular) have been modified so that they will run on 6.3a and 7.X on HR10-250 and Series2 SA standalone platforms, respectively.


[update 10/19/06] - Updated client to fix bug in watchdog process on Series1 units...


[update 9/5/07] - Please see this newly created thread for some tweaks, and an alternate version of the client that seems to work better for some folks.

[update 2/12/07] - For those running 6.3 on the HR10-250 and who are manually installing the client (ie, not using PTVnet): There is a bug with http_get, please see the next post for specifics on replacing it. This may also be an issue for Series2 DirecTiVo SD units, as well.

[update 2/12/07] - For those concerned about high CPU utilization on Series2 systems and interested in a few tweaks that have been introduced by another helpful user, steveT whose contributions are linked above, I've released a new test version of the client. If it all works well, we'll set it up as the default. Just follow the installation instructions below except *use b_install-1.2.sh instead of b_install.sh*. To date, I've only got it working in a mode where you have to run the client manually; I'm looking into that further.

Thx,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

If you have a networked TiVo that does not already have the gotomydvr client for your TiVo, you will need to manually install it using the following instructions. If you do not have a networked TiVo, you will need to get networked before you can do any of the following or use the gotomydvr service. Please check with our main site for more information and on how to determine whether your TiVo can be networked and how to do it.


Your TiVo must be networked using one of our preconfigured networking kits or in any other manner which gives you telnet and ftp access to your unit.

You will need to know the IP address of your TiVo on your network. It will often look something like 192.168.1.XXX, but the numbers will vary based upon the type of router you have and the way your network is configured. You can find your exact IP address by using your router's administrative menus to view DHCP clients, or use an IP scanning program such as angry IP.

Open a telnet session from your computer to your TiVo. You can do this using a free program like TeraTerm Pro, or by simply running telnet from a shell window or using the windows start and run command as shown here.

Now, simply type the following commands into your telnet session; we highly recommend you simply copy and paste them, one at a time, to avoid any errors.



Code:


http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
sync; reboot &


At this point, the gotomydvr client should be installed and running. If you receive an error like this ***No response from connection server *** then the client is installed properly, but your TiVo is probably not properly registered with our server. Type crypto -gsn to display your service ID and then verify you've registered properly on the page.

Proceed to the Select TiVo page, pick out the TiVo you want to access remotely and have fun!

[update: 10/11/2006]
The aforementioned instructions and client tools have been tested and proven to run as-is on the following TiVo types:

Series1 Standalone and DirecTiVo units running version 3.5 of the OS
Series2 DirecTV DirecTiVo units running version 6.2 of the OS
Series2 DirecTV HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) running verison 3.1.5f of the OS

If you have a Series2 DirecTV HD HR10-250 running any version 6.3 of the OS or a Series2 Standalone unit running version 7.X of the TiVo OS, the client can be run, however you will need to replace http_get in your /tvbin directory with the one we've attached, then go through the installation as documented.


----------



## rbautch

This looks pretty cool. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## cheer

Lookin' good both for my HR10-250 and my SD-DVR80s. Much simpler than messing with multiple ports and/or using a bouncepage of some type. Thanks, Lou! Any particular scenarios you'd like tested? (Weirdo ports, etc...)


----------



## cheer

Silly me, I see you've asked for a better description on the units used and the tests I've tried. Well I'm off to bed but I'll post you a more detailed writeup tomorrow.


----------



## SteelersFan

I've installed this on 3 units (DSR7000, DSR704, SD-DVR40 - all Zippered). All are working from my LAN. I have Road Runner cable feeding a Thompson cable modem feeding a Vonage Motorola VT1000 feeding a LinkSys BEFW11S4 V4 router. All units are hardwired with NetGear FA120's. I'll try from work tomorrow and post results. 

BTW, Thanks so much for this great app. I've tried for a long time to get remote access the "old" way and had given up hope. Not sure why I couldn't get in, maybe something to do with my Vonage adaptor or my work blocking access.


----------



## msommer

Installed flawlessly on three S2 Dtivo's.

2 - Hughes dvr40. Hacked using the Zipper. LAN connection - wireless G bridges

1 - Hughes dvr80. Hacked using the Zipper. LAN connection - wired Netgear FA120

Linksys WRT54G router on Centurytel's DSL Network - speed 1.5 M

So far, everything is working fine. Have successfully deleted shows from now playing list, setup manual recordings, and even did a remote reboot.

Outstanding service!! :up: :up:

Is there any way to show the name of the TIVO you are viewing on the main screen?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Excellent. Good to see that initial tests have been good so far; please beat on things as much as possible and one thing I'm very curious about is the ability of the TiVo to maintain its connectivity through the server. 

What I've seen during internal testing is the potential for the client to lose connectivity from time-to-time so that when you log in from the server, you will get a "tivo disconnected" error. Usually, a reboot of the TiVo, or a manual restart of the client solves the problem, but as far as I'm concerned, that is not a good solution.

What i'm hoping is that its just been the server development work and mucking around with the database that has caused those problems - so folks, if you receive any "disconnected" messages, please keep track and see if you notice any patterns that may cause the problems (changes of ip addresses on your router, power outages, other hacks, etc.).

Thanks again; I'll monitor this thread as much as possible and post any updates as they unfold!


----------



## tivoupgrade

msommer said:


> Is there any way to show the name of the TIVO you are viewing on the main screen?


That is something I'd like to do, as well. Let me look into that further.


----------



## willardcpa

tivoupgrade said:


> That is something I'd like to do, as well. Let me look into that further.


Re showing the tivos name on TWP. Go into httpd-tt.itcl in the root directory of your TWP installation. The first few lines in the file are concatenated together, and read by default:
variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project"
variable VERSION "1.0"
This give you "TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0" (or whatever version you are on). You see in the heading for TWP screen.
You can go into the line and modify it to 
variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project - Living Room"
and it will say that in the heading of TivoWebPlus.
It works great, I have it on five boxes and it is indispensible in determining which is which.
I gotta give credit to JohnSorTivo for this in a post he did way back in July of 2004, if anybody feels the need to verify my posting (done at after midnight).


----------



## Gunnyman

Works great on my S2 DTivo Lou.
Nice work.


----------



## cheer

OK, my scenario and thoughts.

First, my SD-DVR80 test box. Running 6.2, manually hacked with killhdinitrd'd 3.1.1c kernel. Static IP, configured via the netconfig.tcl script. The usual "stuff" on it -- superpatch, mfs_ftp, vserver, TWP 1.2.2. Also running monte to a custom kernel with netfilter disabled and using the latest backport drivers and mfs_* tools.

This box works just fine with the gotomydvr service. Been using it off and on since last night without issue.

Next, my HR10-250. Running 3.1.5f, manually hacked with killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel. Static IP, configured via ifconfig in rc.sysinit.author. The usual "stuff" on it -- tivoapp patches, mfs_ftp, vserver, TWP 1.3.0. Was running TWP 1.2.2 last night but TWP on this box tended to hang after a day or so (and had done last night), so I upgraded to the latest. I verified that the client is running on the DTivo, but the gotomydvr site claims that my Tivo is disconnected. Rebooted the box -- no change.

Finally, a comment. For the most part I love it, but my one criticism would be with the page format. It's very small! This may not be noticeable to people with a 1024x768 screen but on my 1440x900 laptop it's very noticeable. Look here to see what the gotomydvr page looks like on my laptop, and look here to see what TWP looks like when used directly.

I'll futz some more with my HR10-250 and see if I can get it working.


----------



## SteelersFan

SteelersFan said:


> I've installed this on 3 units (DSR7000, DSR704, SD-DVR40 - all Zippered). All are working from my LAN. I have Road Runner cable feeding a Thompson cable modem feeding a Vonage Motorola VT1000 feeding a LinkSys BEFW11S4 V4 router. All units are hardwired with NetGear FA120's. I'll try from work tomorrow and post results.
> 
> BTW, Thanks so much for this great app. I've tried for a long time to get remote access the "old" way and had given up hope. Not sure why I couldn't get in, maybe something to do with my Vonage adaptor or my work blocking access.


Works great here at work. I went through a number of TWP functions: ToDo, Now Showing, Info, Whats On, Search, Manual Record. I set up a manual recording with no issues and verified it worked by checking the ToDo list.

The only thing I've seen so for that looked out of the ordinary is I got a message at the bottom of a screen that said something like "Tivo appears to be disconnected". I think it was after I did a "Whats On" search that this message showed up at the bottom of that results list. After I saw that I clicked on a number of TWP functions without problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade

cheer said:


> OK, my scenario and thoughts.
> 
> First, my SD-DVR80 test box. Running 6.2, manually hacked with killhdinitrd'd 3.1.1c kernel. Static IP, configured via the netconfig.tcl script. The usual "stuff" on it -- superpatch, mfs_ftp, vserver, TWP 1.2.2. Also running monte to a custom kernel with netfilter disabled and using the latest backport drivers and mfs_* tools.
> 
> This box works just fine with the gotomydvr service. Been using it off and on since last night without issue.
> 
> Next, my HR10-250. Running 3.1.5f, manually hacked with killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel. Static IP, configured via ifconfig in rc.sysinit.author. The usual "stuff" on it -- tivoapp patches, mfs_ftp, vserver, TWP 1.3.0. Was running TWP 1.2.2 last night but TWP on this box tended to hang after a day or so (and had done last night), so I upgraded to the latest. I verified that the client is running on the DTivo, but the gotomydvr site claims that my Tivo is disconnected. Rebooted the box -- no change.
> 
> Finally, a comment. For the most part I love it, but my one criticism would be with the page format. It's very small! This may not be noticeable to people with a 1024x768 screen but on my 1440x900 laptop it's very noticeable. Look here to see what the gotomydvr page looks like on my laptop, and look here to see what TWP looks like when used directly.
> 
> I'll futz some more with my HR10-250 and see if I can get it working.


Wow. OK, you are definitely a power user; thats a very big screen layout you've got, and you are right, the way we are displaying that makes it very frustrating. We'll have to look at some alternative ways of displaying things, perhaps with another link that can be selected. What I can't see from your screenshot is whether or not there is a horizontal scrollbar presented - is there? If not, would that be an acceptable alternative?

With you permission, I'd like to access your unit remotely so we can look at the screens from here. If that's ok, please PM me with your login info and I'll have our programmer take a look.

As for your HR10-250, please post any follow-up details. If you are familiar with any unix commands, you can use ps -aux to view running processes and look for rc.gotomydvr and dbclient in the running process list. If you don't see them, then there is an issue and you'd need to manually startup the client and see if there are any errors -- the startup commands are in rc.sysinit.author.

Note - if you don't have a proper route table, that can cause problems. If that ends up being the issue, or you think it may be let me know and I can tell you what to do.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SteelersFan said:


> Works great here at work. I went through a number of TWP functions: ToDo, Now Showing, Info, Whats On, Search, Manual Record. I set up a manual recording with no issues and verified it worked by checking the ToDo list.
> 
> The only thing I've seen so for that looked out of the ordinary is I got a message at the bottom of a screen that said something like "Tivo appears to be disconnected". I think it was after I did a "Whats On" search that this message showed up at the bottom of that results list. After I saw that I clicked on a number of TWP functions without problem.


Excellent. That message you saw was due to a "timeout" -- there is a timer on the server that will run out after a period of waiting and finally give up on querying your unit. I have increased the timeout from 60 seconds to 120 seconds. Hopefully there is no downside to that.


----------



## SeanC

Lou,

Awesome, just awesome!

Just happened to catch the thread, remoted to my home machine and installed it on my S1.

Working great, no problems.


----------



## SteelersFan

Lou,
Is the server down? I get a message for all 3 of my units that they are disconnected.


----------



## danny7481

i had it working at first
then i closed out my telnet session and now its says "tivo appears to be disconnected", try again later.

let me make sure im doing this right, after installation, all i have to do i go to gotomydvr.com, login, and select my tivo, correct?


----------



## tivoupgrade

The server is up and has been up. My units have been fine - but I have seen this before. The client should attempt to re-establish its connection automatically. However, if its no longer running, it would need to be restarted.

Try doing a "ps -aux" on one of your units and see if its still running. Also, when re-attempting to connect via the site, make sure you do a "shift-reload" to ensure that its not a cached browser page.

I have seen this before - and I'm not sure of the cause of it -- if we can pin it down, though - I'm sure it can be fixed...

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

danny7481 said:


> i had it working at first
> then i closed out my telnet session and now its says "tivo appears to be disconnected", try again later.
> 
> let me make sure im doing this right, after installation, all i have to do i go to gotomydvr.com, login, and select my tivo, correct?


Pretty much that's it - you do need to ensure the client is started up, of course. depending on how you started it up, closing the telnet session may have killed the process - you might want to telnet back in and verify that its running:

ps -aux | grep gotomydvr

should do the trick.


----------



## danny7481

both my tivos are working great now, i reinstalled on the samsung, may have killed it too soon or soemthing
this is great, thanks!!! :up:


----------



## tall1

I installed it on 3 HR10-250s. All hacked with the zipper. 2 HDTivos are wired, 1 is via wireless bridge. 

I accessed all three from work and it mirrors my experience from home. No issues so far and network performance seems normal.

As a noob, I couldn't connect at first to install via telnet. I had to mount the drive as read/write before it would install. The install was simple after that little hiccup. 

I could not connect to the server to install on my HDVR2, it kept timing out. Mounting the drive as read/write made no difference this time. I am using an airlink wired USB adapter for this SDTivo and the HDTivos all use the FA120. I'll try some more stuff tonight to see if I can install on the HDVR2.

I really like the interface and the easy install. Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> The server is up and has been up. My units have been fine - but I have seen this before. The client should attempt to re-establish its connection automatically. However, if its no longer running, it would need to be restarted.
> 
> Try doing a "ps -aux" on one of your units and see if its still running. Also, when re-attempting to connect via the site, make sure you do a "shift-reload" to ensure that its not a cached browser page.
> 
> I have seen this before - and I'm not sure of the cause of it -- if we can pin it down, though - I'm sure it can be fixed...
> 
> Lou


I wonder why they stopped working. They were accessible at 6:30am pst and when I tried at 9am pst I got the disconnected message. I know nothing was done manually to stop the client as I am at work. Maybe there is something that has to do with the Zipper that caused this. (Russ, Gunny - Any thoughts?) 
When I get home I will find out what the status of the client is.


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> Wow. OK, you are definitely a power user; thats a very big screen layout you've got


Well I looked at a lot of laptops before I got this one. The first one I looked at was actually way too big, and the second one was too darned small, but this one was juuuuust right... 


> and you are right, the way we are displaying that makes it very frustrating. We'll have to look at some alternative ways of displaying things, perhaps with another link that can be selected. What I can't see from your screenshot is whether or not there is a horizontal scrollbar presented - is there? If not, would that be an acceptable alternative?


No horizontal scrollbar presented. Yes, that'd be a fine alternative if that meant that the formatting of the TWP screen was the same or similar to when I use it directly. The big thing, for me, is the number of vertical lines consumed. Notice on my image linked in my above post for the "local" output. See the link for the Comedy Central roast? Just a couple of lines. Now look at the Gotomydvr screen -- lots of lines.

Now, again, this may just be me, and even for me it's not even close to critical, so don't kill yourself over this unless you get other folks whining. 

Login information will be sent via PM as soon as I finish this post.


> As for your HR10-250, please post any follow-up details. If you are familiar with any unix commands, you can use ps -aux to view running processes and look for rc.gotomydvr and dbclient in the running process list. If you don't see them, then there is an issue and you'd need to manually startup the client and see if there are any errors -- the startup commands are in rc.sysinit.author.


Yeah, I checked that, and they're there:


Code:


  204 0          1080 S   /bin/bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr 
  210 0           776 R   /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydvr/etc/id_rsa.db [email protected] -R 10202:127.0

I thought about killing one or both, but I hate to risk a reboot of the box as my wife is, well, watching TV.  So maybe I'll try that later.


> Note - if you don't have a proper route table, that can cause problems. If that ends up being the issue, or you think it may be let me know and I can tell you what to do.


Yeah, routing is good -- I can successfully traceroute both to the IP address of your service and the website name, so DNS is also cool.

Thanks! This service looks very cool indeed.


----------



## titleistmd

Lou,

I have the same problem that my tivos aren't connected. If I go in and restart the tivo client it works fine however when I close my telnet session the client must shut down. I'm sure there is a simple way around this (ie to keep the tivo client running) but I'm not sure what it is. Thanks for your work on this. It really makes remote access much easier


----------



## SeanC

I lost connection to my S1SA tivo. I checked for the processes they were there. I just rebooted the tivo and now I can see it again.


----------



## cheer

cheer said:


> I'll futz some more with my HR10-250 and see if I can get it working.


Rebooted the HR10-250 and now it's working just fine.


----------



## tivoupgrade

titleistmd said:


> Lou,
> 
> I have the same problem that my tivos aren't connected. If I go in and restart the tivo client it works fine however when I close my telnet session the client must shut down. I'm sure there is a simple way around this (ie to keep the tivo client running) but I'm not sure what it is. Thanks for your work on this. It really makes remote access much easier


ok - that makes sense. well, we have the client autostarting in the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author - so perhaps its more of a documentation issue and what we should recommend is a reboot of the unit, or at least document that closing your telnet session could kill the client.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SeanC said:


> I lost connection to my S1SA tivo. I checked for the processes they were there. I just rebooted the tivo and now I can see it again.


aha... that is interesting. and i have seen the very same thing on the series1. we have one of the development people further instrumenting the client for our test systems so we can keep a closer eye on this. its very possible we may need to augment things with a "watcher" that ensures the process doesn't lose its way, or if it does, it renews itself without requiring such a drastic method to get restarted.

if it happens again.... try a kill -9 of the pid (let me know if you don't know how to do that) and then try a manual restart; of course if you do that, take note of the previous couple of posts, too...


----------



## SteelersFan

SteelersFan said:


> I wonder why they stopped working. They were accessible at 6:30am pst and when I tried at 9am pst I got the disconnected message. I know nothing was done manually to stop the client as I am at work. Maybe there is something that has to do with the Zipper that caused this. (Russ, Gunny - Any thoughts?)
> When I get home I will find out what the status of the client is.


Well, here's an update. I just checked at 2:15 pst and all three are now connecting normally again. I am still at work so nothing manually was done to fix the problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade

ok - that is good to know. i know that the client is supposed to periodically check-in to renew its connection from time to time - i don't know what the interval is, but i do know that lost connections should be periodically regained. we are looking into this a bit more as we really do want things to be as close to 100% available as possible.


----------



## SeanC

I just did the ps -aux and gotomydvr wasn't listed so I ran it from bash, when I checked again the gotomydvr process was listed twice and I could connect to it through the web.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SeanC said:


> I just did the ps -aux and gotomydvr wasn't listed so I ran it from bash, when I checked again the gotomydvr process was listed twice and I could connect to it through the web.


Ok, did it look more like this:



Code:


root       169  0.0  0.0     0     0  p0 SW   19:56   0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root       175  0.0  4.1  1352   580  p0 R    21:44   0:01 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie
root       177  0.0  0.0     0     0  p0 SW   19:56   0:00 grep gotomydvr

or more like this:


Code:


root       169  0.0  0.0     0     0  p0 SW   19:56   0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root       175  8.9  4.4  1356   620  p0 S    21:44   0:04 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie
root       178  0.0  0.0     0     0  p0 SW   19:56   0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root       186 55.8  4.4  1356   620  p0 S    21:45   0:04 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie

I think I may have seen the exact same thing on my series1...


----------



## SeanC

root 231 0.0 4.7 1616 660 p0 S 21:30 0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
root 239 91.1 4.1 1356 576 ? R 21:30 98:01 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydv
root 241 0.0 4.4 1392 624 p0 S 21:31 0:05 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydv


----------



## tall1

I was removing channels from favorites and when I selected more than 18 to remove, I would get "unit is disconnected" message. I continued to select 10-20 channels at a time to remove and it did the job.

Also an update on my previous failed attempt to install on my HDVR2 with the airlink adapter. I swapped out the airlink for the FA120 and it installed the client. Bummer, looks like there are problems with the airlink USB gigabit adapters. Guess I am back to seaching for another FA120.

EDIT: I just swapped out my FA120 with the airlink and tried to connect to gotomydvr.com and got the "unit disconnected". Wondering if the airlink adapter can't connect to a SSL site..hmmm.

EDIT2: I have MAC filtering on, entered the MAC address in the router and it works. Geez, I always forget this simple thing when adding network gear.


----------



## dishdudes

tivoupgrade This is a sweet idea.. I just installed it on my daughters Tivo in 2 min..

Are you planning on charging for this once the bugs are worked out?


----------



## SteelersFan

One more update. I am home now and I have lost connection again. I ran ps -aux and here is what I get:

391 root 912 S /bin/bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
2645 root 2952 S tcphonehome
7526 root 812 R /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydvr/etc/id
7676 root Z [out2osd]
7794 root 1196 S /bin/bash -login
7798 root 736 R ps -aux


----------



## rbautch

I've got two DSR7000's and an HR10-250 up and running. What's up with the 3 tivo limit? That's discriminatory against households with 5 or more tivos, like me.  Are you injecting any new TWP modules by chance?

edit: I'm getting disconnects, but they're quickly remedied by restarting the client.


----------



## cheer

Update again: my HR10-250 looks fine but now my SD-DVR80 is off the air. Checked the running processes and both entries are there. I'll let it sit and see if it reconnects.


----------



## kewashi

Cool... I'm registered and am now installing the client. Just curious -- is it accurate to assume this works without port redirection because the client beacons from the inside out to your server?


----------



## kewashi

Ohhh my goodness... this works like a champ!!! thanks Lou. Now I have real incentive to get my vserver working.


----------



## SeanC

My S1SA Tivo only seems to be able to connect right after I start/restart the gotomydvr process. I've removed the startup script from the author file just so I can have better control of what it's doing. Correct me if I'm wrong but when I kill the process it automatically restarts itself, right?


----------



## mgmrick

4 directv tivo units worked last night this morning none work. Shows they are disconnected

Thanks
Rick


----------



## PortlandPaw

Lou, there's some discussion about how to interface gotomydvr and hackman. You might want to take a look at this thread and comment.


----------



## danny7481

mgmrick said:


> 4 directv tivo units worked last night this morning none work. Shows they are disconnected
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


mine are the same way. how long does one stay connected?


----------



## tivoupgrade

OK - so looking over some of posts from the past 12 hours, it does seem that there are a good number of folks who are experiencing periodic 'disconnects' once the client has been started. There's not too much data posted, on this, but it looks like when this happens to folks, a ps -aux reveals that dbclient is still running; and in spite of that, you need to run the client again (using the gotomydvr startup command) to restablish a connection.

Can some of you go back and verify that what I just stated is correct or incorrect?

Alternatively, for those of you who experience a disconnect, can you execute a ps -aux when in that state and confirm whether any of the gotomydvr processes are running, and if so, which ones? 

You can use post #33 as a reference.

Thx!


----------



## tivoupgrade

PortlandPaw said:


> Lou, there's some discussion about how to interface gotomydvr and hackman. You might want to take a look at this thread and comment.


Looks like that link got culled down in the copy/paste operation, can you please repost? I will do some digging. Sounds cool!

edit: found it.... official hackman thread


----------



## SeanC

Just tried to connect, no go, ps -aux reveals:

root 231 0.0 4.3 1612 604 p0 S 12:52 0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root 237 0.0 3.5 1356 492 p0 S 12:52 0:04 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie

Running /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & produces:

root 231 0.0 4.0 1612 560 p0 S 12:52 0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root 237 0.0 3.2 1356 460 p0 S 12:52 0:04 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie
root 256 0.7 4.9 1612 696 p0 S 14:32 0:00 bash /gotomydvr/etc/r
root 262 16.9 4.3 1356 604 p0 S 14:32 0:04 /gotomydvr/bin/dbclie

And now I can connect.


----------



## SeanC

Lost communication in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## msommer

It appears that my TIVO's became disconnected after the weekly reboot.

Of the three TIVO's I have setup for this, two performed the weekly reboot and now are disconnected. However, the third TIVO did not do a weekly reboot, ( was in the middle of a recording) and is still connected.

Here is what is showing on the two disconnected units:

310 root 824 S /bin/bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
316 root 464 R /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydvr/etc/id

Until the reboot, the app worked perfectly!!

Thanks for the great app!!! :up: :up:


----------



## tall1

I got the following error on my HDTivos(2) and SDTivo when trying to display the NPL:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "cache_ns_rec": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $cache_ns_rec $fsid"
(procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 63)
invoked from within
"print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nstype $rcount"

which usually means I need to restart TWP. Restarted TWP, now the NPL displays properly. It was strange that the error occured on all three.

EDIT: All 3 Tivos zippered. HDTivo(2) and SDTivo HDVR2.


----------



## tivoupgrade

seanc -- this is a situation i have also seen -- clearly, restarting the client is not ideal here, since it appears to already be running and has lost its way if you are receiving 'disconnect' messages. this is the specific situation we've got the developers looking at right now. thx and stay tuned.


----------



## SeanC

K, good to know. I'll just kill the PIDs of what's there and watch this thread.


----------



## Fofer

This is great. Orenosp didn't work properly Blazer on my 700p (the version on the 650 worked fine) so this comes along at a good time. Thanks for offerring it up, Lou!

I entered both of my DirecTiVos. One on port 80 and the other on 8080.

On both my laptop (using Safari) and my Treo 700p, though, once I log in and select DTiVo #1, I get access to it... but without the top "gotomydvr" frame. So I am unable to switch over to DTiVo #2. How do I switch back and forth between both TiVos, if I can't see that frame?


----------



## tivoupgrade

tall1 said:


> I got the following error on my HDTivos(2) and SDTivo when trying to display the NPL:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> can't read "cache_ns_rec": no such variable
> while executing
> "lsearch $cache_ns_rec $fsid"
> (procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 63)
> invoked from within
> "print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nstype $rcount"
> 
> which usually means I need to restart TWP. Restarted TWP, now the NPL displays properly. It was strange that the error occured on all three.


Not sure if/how that could be related to the gotomydvr stuff, as its really just passing the TiVoWebPlus info through our server. My guess is that whatever the issue was that required a restart happened on all three units because either all three units are collecting the same guide info and/or recorded the same program that had some garbled guide information in it.

With that said, please keep an eye on it - and if you see it again, try seeing if you can get the problem to happen with your gotomydvr session, and also see if it happens with a local session at the same time.

Lastly, can you all please indicate what type of TiVo you have when posting and what method you've used to obtain network access (PTVnet, zipper, etc?)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> This is great. Orenosp didn't work properly Blazer on my 700p (the version on the 650 worked fine) so this comes along at a good time. Thanks for offerring it up, Lou!
> 
> I entered both of my DirecTiVos. One on port 80 and the other on 8080.
> 
> On both my laptop (using Safari) and my Treo 700p, though, once I log in and select DTiVo #1, I get access to it... but without the top "gotomydvr" frame. So I am unable to switch over to DTiVo #2. How do I switch back and forth between both TiVos, if I can't see that frame?


That's weird. I thought we'd gotten rid of frames in the implementation. I know that there can be some session confusion when running new browser instances without logging off first. I'd try logging off, and then in again, to see if you can select.

We'll have to look into some alternative ways of navigating and I know we want to streamline the interface for folks coming in from mobile devices - (I tried using opera from my blackberry, and it was cool, but clunky).

thx for pointing that out!


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> OK - so looking over some of posts from the past 12 hours, it does seem that there are a good number of folks who are experiencing periodic 'disconnects' once the client has been started. There's not too much data posted, on this, but it looks like when this happens to folks, a ps -aux reveals that dbclient is still running; and in spite of that, you need to run the client again (using the gotomydvr startup command) to restablish a connection.
> 
> Can some of you go back and verify that what I just stated is correct or incorrect?
> 
> Alternatively, for those of you who experience a disconnect, can you execute a ps -aux when in that state and confirm whether any of the gotomydvr processes are running, and if so, which ones?
> 
> You can use post #33 as a reference.
> 
> Thx!





SteelersFan said:


> One more update. I am home now and I have lost connection again. I ran ps -aux and here is what I get:
> 
> 391 root 912 S /bin/bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
> 2645 root 2952 S tcphonehome
> 7526 root 812 R /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydvr/etc/id
> 7676 root Z [out2osd]
> 7794 root 1196 S /bin/bash -login
> 7798 root 736 R ps -aux


After I entered the startup command connection was reestablished. That was last night. This morning no connection again.


----------



## starbiker99

What is the best way to remove this? I prefer using my dyndns and port forwarding. Should I just remove the line from my author file.


----------



## mgmrick

Out of 4 directv tivo's (all worked at first)

2 still show disconnected
2 work... 1 was rebooted the other 1 was not rebooted and it came back on

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

Getting mixed results now. All tivos disconnect, and all show the client no longer running. When I restart the client on one DSR7000 I get this:


Code:


FamilyRoom-bash#  /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 23027
FamilyRoom-bash# *** No response from connection server ***

 On another DSR7000 and an HR10-250, the client starts up ok and I'm again able to connect.


----------



## tivoupgrade

starbiker99 said:


> What is the best way to remove this? I prefer using my dyndns and port forwarding. Should I just remove the line from my author file.


You can remove, or comment out, the startup commands from rc.sysinit.author, and/or, just remove the /gotomydvr directory (the startup lines won't run anything if the gotomydvr directory does not exist).


----------



## Francesco

willardcpa said:


> Re showing the tivos name on TWP. Go into httpd-tt.itcl in the root directory of your TWP installation. The first few lines in the file are concatenated together, and read by default:
> variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project"
> variable VERSION "1.0"
> This give you "TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0" (or whatever version you are on). You see in the heading for TWP screen.
> You can go into the line and modify it to
> variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project - Living Room"
> and it will say that in the heading of TivoWebPlus.
> It works great, I have it on five boxes and it is indispensible in determining which is which.
> I gotta give credit to JohnSorTivo for this in a post he did way back in July of 2004, if anybody feels the need to verify my posting (done at after midnight).


I can't get this to work with 1.2.3... any ideas?


----------



## stivovance

Francesco said:


> I can't get this to work with 1.2.3... any ideas?


I had to reboot the unit for it to show up, but it does work.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You can avoid the reboot -- just shut down Tivoweb and restart it. There's a button in hackman that automates the procedure. Otherwise, shut it down from TWP and restart it from bash.


----------



## danny7481

my tivos have been disconnected since i first installed.
how do i check to see if the client is running, is it suppose to be running all the time on the tivo?


----------



## grazit

Two SD2 tivos, Zippered working like a champ. No issues after 24 hours and 10 or 12 logins.

two days later continuous disconnects


----------



## tivoupgrade

danny7481 said:


> my tivos have been disconnected since i first installed.
> how do i check to see if the client is running, is it suppose to be running all the time on the tivo?


The client should be running at all times; do a ps -aux to verify. Take a look at the posts around #30-#35 there are some more details there on what it should look like.
Please provide details on the type of units you have and how they are networked, as well.


----------



## Fofer

tivoupgrade said:


> I know that there can be some session confusion when running new browser instances without logging off first. I'd try logging off, and then in again, to see if you can select.


How do I "log off?" Again, there's no frame at the top. When I do connect, I see my TiVoWeb home page as I always have. There's no indication I'm getting there by way of gotomydvr.com. So I'm not sure what you mean by "logging off." Quit and relaunch my browser?

In the end, all I'd really like is a thin navigation bar that'd allow me to switch between DVR 1 and 2. Maybe access account options for your service. And "log off" from gotomydvr.com, I suppose, when I'm done. But right now when I go to gotomydvr.com, it looks like my old TiVoWeb home page, with no additional frames that indicate I'm actually connecting through the new service.

I tried to connect this morning and got the notice that my unit was disconnected at this time. I telneted to my TiVo and ran this command: /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

and then tried again, and then it worked.


----------



## Francesco

PortlandPaw said:


> You can avoid the reboot -- just shut down Tivoweb and restart it. There's a button in hackman that automates the procedure. Otherwise, shut it down from TWP and restart it from bash.


Tried the regular way, but not quitting then restarting from bash; it did take with a reboot though.


----------



## danny7481

tivoupgrade said:


> The client should be running at all times; do a ps -aux to verify. Take a look at the posts around #30-#35 there are some more details there on what it should look like.
> Please provide details on the type of units you have and how they are networked, as well.


i did the ps -aux and got alot of info, but did not see gotomydvr, so i guess the client is not running, whats the command to start the client? s2 DTivos, both were zippered. both using linksys wireless adapters.


----------



## Francesco

Seems to be working fine on my DSR6000 with CacheCard and 200 GB drive with lots running.

But I can't get it to work on my mom's DSR6000 with Turbonet and a very clean install (little else running). At first it did connect (from a local machine) through the site, but disconnected quickly on its own, or when I closed telnet. Now I can't connect at all and after a long time the site tells me it's disconnected. Meanwhile I can get into mine at home no trouble.

Any ideas?


----------



## SteelersFan

danny7481 said:


> i did the ps -aux and got alot of info, but did not see gotomydvr, so i guess the client is not running, whats the command to start the client? s2 DTivos, both were zippered. both using linksys wireless adapters.


From the instructions in post #2 of this thread:



Code:


/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> How do I "log off?" Again, there's no frame at the top. When I do connect, I see my TiVoWeb home page as I always have. There's no indication I'm getting there by way of gotomydvr.com. So I'm not sure what you mean by "logging off." Quit and relaunch my browser?
> 
> In the end, all I'd really like is a thin navigation bar that'd allow me to switch between DVR 1 and 2. Maybe access account options for your service. And "log off" from gotomydvr.com, I suppose, when I'm done. But right now when I go to gotomydvr.com, it looks like my old TiVoWeb home page, with no additional frames that indicate I'm actually connecting through the new service.
> 
> I tried to connect this morning and got the notice that my unit was disconnected at this time. I telneted to my TiVo and ran this command: /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
> 
> and then tried again, and then it worked.


k...

try this to logoff:

https://gotomydvr.com/index.php?logout=1

Thx for that feedback; we'll look into that. Right now our programmer is trying to incorprate the TiVo being viewed into the bar at the top of the screen. I'll have her look into this, as well.


----------



## danny7481

ok, after starting the client back up
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
i can access both tivos again, we will see how long it will last though.


----------



## Francesco

It seems to be causing problems on my mom's... first it won't connect, and now the DTiVo is dropping telenetd and TiVoweb intermittently. And no matter how often I start gotomydvr now, it says it's disconnected. I can ping the TiVo just fine.


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, just checked again and got:


> Unit disconnected!
> Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.


I suspect I can run "/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &" again, but I also suspect it won't last.


----------



## Francesco

Well, I guess I have to start again. In all my digging and rebooting and whatever, it seems /var got purged.

Telnet still works. Any way to re-load all my hacks to /var (utilities, TWP, ftpd) via telnet? Just httpget them from a local address?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> Well, I guess I have to start again. In all my digging and rebooting and whatever, it seems /var got purged.
> 
> Telnet still works. Any way to re-load all my hacks to /var (utilities, TWP, ftpd) via telnet? Just httpget them from a local address?


Hmmm... this seems likely to be more related to a reboot than anything else. I can't answer your question here, but if you are starting over from scratch, I'd recommend you stuff all your hacks in a directory under root. /var/xxx is a dangerous way to go and I'm sorry for any role testing gotomydvr has played in that!

So after reading through today's posts... it does not seem to be everyone that is having the 'disconnect' problems, but there seem to be a select few that have them, and continue to have them. I'd like to try to narrow things down, if that can be done. Is it a particular platform that has been the problem? Is it a particular network connection type that is the problem? Or is it truly random?

If folks who are testing can check in with the following information, it might be useful:

1. UNIT TYPE
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC)
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET)
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO)

and then maybe provide a qualitative description of the testing, so far...

Thanks!

Lou

PS Please know that people are working hard on finding the source of the spurious disconnect - it will be fixed. (I hope...)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> Yeah, just checked again and got:
> 
> I suspect I can run "/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &" again, but I also suspect it won't last.


You can; it would probably be wise to see if there are any existing instances of the client running first, and kill -9 them if they are.


----------



## Francesco

Lou, absolutely no blame to gotomydvr in hosing my hacks! I'm enjoying trying this out and appreciate your (team's) efforts and the help you give here!

Just wasn't expecting it and had to add this to my schedule tonight (I'm re-doing hacks on a S2.5 that got an upgrade when I was not home)...


----------



## SeanC

tivoupgrade said:


> 1. UNIT TYPE
> 2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC)
> 3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP
> 4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET)
> 5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO)


SAS1
Comcrap cable modem
Dynamic
TurboNet
Yes


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> 1. UNIT TYPE
> 2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC)
> 3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP
> 4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET)
> 5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO)


1. DTivo S2's (3 of them see my sig)
2. RoadRunner Cable
3. Static
4. USB to Ethernet Netgear FA120
5. Yes. Connection will periodically reconnect then disconnect. The start command will get connection back immedeiately but then will lost again soon after. See my posts 6, 13, 17, 23, 30, 37, and 57 for more info.


----------



## Francesco

Main Tivo:

DSR6000R
Videotron Cable Motorola Surfboard, Linksys WRT54G running Alchemy
Static 
CacheCard 512MB to Netgear 10/100 switch
No [Edited 8/27; no disconnects since a reboot on 8/25]

Secondary TiVo (will be re-hacked tonight):

TCD540040 upgraded to 80 GB, hacked
Videotron Cable Motorola Surfboard
Static routing
USR Ethernet dongle, USB 1.1 to Netgear 10/100 switch
n/a

Mom's (re-hacked tonight):

DSR6000R (basic hacks)
Videotron Cable SA Webstar modem
Dynamic
Turbonet to Vonage Motorola VoIP router
No [Update: clean install in new /var and seems like no more problems]


----------



## Francesco

I can't get the client to load onto my TCD540; when I add the first line ("http_get...") via telnet, I get "Segmentation fault."


----------



## Francesco

I manually grabbed the b_install.sh file and ftp'd it over, then tried to run 'sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh' from a telnet session and it was full of errors, basically telling me there is no sh on the 540.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> I manually grabbed the b_install.sh file and ftp'd it over, then tried to run 'sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh' from a telnet session and it was full of errors, basically telling me there is no sh on the 540.


Not sure what the deal is with the software on the S2SA units; I know that there is a problem with wget and segmentation faults. Not sure about the other components and why they would fail.

We don't have a hacked Series2 SA (is yours prom modded) nor am I aware of many out there that have been modified or how they've been modified, so its hard to claim that this tool will work on these units without having used them for development or testing.

Its a bummer that it doesn't work though, and hopefully there is a way to get it to work...


----------



## grazit

1. UNIT TYPE 2 hughes II's
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC) DSL
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP Dynamic
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET) USB
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO) NO


----------



## msommer

1. UNIT TYPE 3 Hughes dvr40 - 1 dvr80
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC) DSL
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP Static
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET) USB  
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO) Yes

The app works perfectly until the DTIVO reboots. Then I get the disconnect. Connection is reestablished after entering "/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &"


----------



## Francesco

The TCD540 is PROM modded. Other hacks loaded via ftp work fine, but none of them were run with 'sh' so I don't know where I' missing stuff.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> The TCD540 is PROM modded. Other hacks loaded via ftp work fine, but none of them were run with 'sh' so I don't know where I' missing stuff.


One of these days, I will have to get one of those, so I can dink around. There is probably a way to get a version of http_get compiled that does not produce a segmentation fault; or at least to ftp a bundle of binaries that will allow the tools to run.

Where/how did you do your PROM mod? Is there a vendor out there that is doing this in quantity? I've never been sure of what the demand would be for modded S2SA units as software updates are difficult to manage...


----------



## danny7481

this morning my samsung tivo is working but my philips appears to be 'disconnected'

1. UNIT TYPE samsung s4040r, philips dsr708
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): suscom/comcast cable modem (motorola)
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: Static
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): wireless usb
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): Yes


----------



## kewashi

Like so many others, this worked great for me upon first install and then later I couldn't get it to reconnect. I restared the rc.gotomdvr client as noted in other posts but it didn't solve my problem. Unfortunately I cant get port forwarding to work either on my action tec. If any one has any experience with an action tec dsl gateway I would appreciate hearing more about how you configured it.


----------



## tbeckner

HDVR2, installed no errors, rebooted, registered correct TiVo ID, still nothing.

BTW, what are the requirements for the port numbers on the register page. My broadband will not allow incoming port 80 requests, so I registered the TiVo as 8081 and opened up incoming TCP 8081 to the TiVo, all outgoing ports for the TiVo are open, both TCP and UDP. How does the client know what port is specified in the registration page?

Anyway, it didn't work.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tbeckner said:


> HDVR2, installed no errors, rebooted, registered correct TiVo ID, still nothing.
> 
> BTW, what are the requirements for the port numbers on the register page. My broadband will not allow incoming port 80 requests, so I registered the TiVo as 8081 and opened up incoming TCP 8081 to the TiVo, all outgoing ports for the TiVo are open, both TCP and UDP. How does the client know what port is specified in the registration page?
> 
> Anyway, it didn't work.


The port number you register with should be the port number used by TiVoWeb on the particular TiVo you are using. It has nothing to do with your router and it doesn't matter what is going on on your network as far as "incoming" requests are concerned - the connection is actually initiated via your TiVo via a secure tunnel on a private port assigned by the server.... ie - you don't need to mess with your router at all.


----------



## Francesco

FWIW, still running on my DSR6000/CacheCard since the reboot yesterday to get the title to stick in httpd-tt.tcl -- yesterday! :up:


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> FWIW, still running on my DSR6000/CacheCard since the reboot yesterday to get the title to stick in httpd-tt.tcl -- yesterday! :up:


Cool. Hopefully we'll have some more meaningful information and a plan on what needs to be fixed sometime next week; stay tuned and please keep posting your observations and recommendations.

Thx everyone for taking the time to test things out - we have about 40 people registered now and its good to see some activity on the server!

Lou


----------



## Tonedeaf

Used instructions from first page to install and access:

1. Hdvr2 and Hr10-250
2. DSL
3. Dynamic
4 USB Network Adapters on both units
5. Yes, disconnects.

Did a little trial and error and the units stay connected as long as I have the bash prompt up in telnet for each one. As soon as I close my telnet screen and access from gotomydvr it shows unit disconnected.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Tonedeaf said:


> Did a little trial and error and the units stay connected as long as I have the bash prompt up in telnet for each one. As soon as I close my telnet screen and access from gotomydvr it shows unit disconnected.


If you are ok to restart the unit, the applications should start up automatically; hopefully that will make a difference, but I won't be surprised if you still get disconnects. It is worth a try, though - we've had some units running with no problems for the last 3 weeks - it seems a bit random right now.


----------



## Francesco

Update:

DSR6000 #1 (CacheCard), after an intentional reboot around 1:00 (working on another hack), gotomydvr ran from the startup script and is still running fine.

DSR6000 #2 (Turbonet) after completing the basic re-hacks around 2:00 am, loaded the shell script and started it manually, then rebooted to lock it in. It too is still running fine 14 hours later.

Still no luck tracking anything down WRT getting the shell script running on the TCD540.


----------



## Mr. Soze

1. UNIT TYPE Hughes HDVR2 (x2)
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): Comcast broadband
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: Dynamic
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): wired usb
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): no

Installed just fine. I have browsed the Tivos using my laptop and also my Treo 700p. Effing awesome!!

No problems yet.


----------



## zippy7272

Tried accessing from my wap phone, but couldn't get it to login. Should it or could it work?


----------



## jasch

It can be installed on a TDC54 (it does have "sh"), the problem is that you have to do the instalation manually. For some reason, the wget does a segmentation fault.


----------



## Francesco

Tried doing it manually with no luck. Can you tell me how you did it? I FTPd over b_install.sh, but the only way I could run it was with #!/bin/bash... and then all it did was spew errors.

I tried breaking it down further, by doing it like this:



Code:


bash-2.02# rm -rf /var/tmp/inst
bash-2.02# mkdir -p /var/tmp/inst
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/bin/dbclient^M
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/bin/dbclient
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/bin/gotomydvr
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/etc/gotomydvr.conf
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/etc/id_rsa.db
bash-2.02# rm -rf /ptvupgrade/etc/rc.gotomydvr
bash-2.02# rm -rf /gotomydvr
bash-2.02# cd /var/tmp/inst
bash-2.02# /bin/cat /var/tmp/inst/beta-client-1.0.tar.gz | /bin/gzip -d | /bin/c
pio -i -H tar 2> /dev/null
bash-2.02# ./install.sh

But when I entered "/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &" I got this:



Code:


[1] 7304
bash-2.02# Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***

[1]+  Exit 1                  /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
bash-2.02#


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> It can be installed on a TDC54 (it does have "sh"), the problem is that you have to do the instalation manually. For some reason, the wget does a segmentation fault.


Does both http_get and wget segfault? Do they segfault for everyting, or just this download?


----------



## Francesco

They both do, on anything.

Edit: I stand corrected -- wget works with minimal arguments.


----------



## Francesco

I edited b_install.sh to use wget instead, but once again when I started gotomydvr, I got the "Internal error #R /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required .: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***" error.


----------



## jasch

I basically did everything manually, I encountered the same problems as you (KNOWN_HOST). Like I said in my original post, it can be installed... I should have added that it didn't run.


----------



## tbeckner

tivoupgrade said:


> The port number you register with should be the port number used by TiVoWeb on the particular TiVo you are using. It has nothing to do with your router and it doesn't matter what is going on on your network as far as "incoming" requests are concerned - the connection is actually initiated via your TiVo via a secure tunnel on a private port assigned by the server.... ie - you don't need to mess with your router at all.


Actually, I have to open outgoing ports on my router for the TiVo, because my router blocks all outgoing ports in addition to all incoming ports, unless specifically allowed by rules.

I did open all outgoing ports (TCP/UDP) for the TiVo (192.168.3.132), but still nothing, the service always showed DISCONNECTED on the site. I checked the processes on the TiVo (ps -aux), but no gotomydvr was running, even after a reboot, so I started it manually, still nothing. By the way, I never encountered any error messages, on install or startup of gotomydvr.

I pulled the startup code from the end of my AUTHOR file and removed the gotomydvr directory, and I will re-install it again later. 

Thanks.

1. UNIT TYPE *HDVR2*
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC) *CABLE*
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP *STATIC*
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET) *USB (FA120)*
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO) *YES*


----------



## tivoupgrade

tbeckner said:


> Actually, I have to open outgoing ports on my router for the TiVo, because my router blocks all outgoing ports in addition to all incoming ports, unless specifically allowed by rules.


What type of router do you have? Is this something that is common? (I've never heard of that, but that doesn't mean much...)


----------



## willardcpa

tivoupgrade said:


> What type of router do you have? Is this something that is common? (I've never heard of that, but that doesn't mean much...)


And this from the guy asking us to open up our networks/tivos to him?


----------



## tivoupgrade

willardcpa said:


> And this from the guy asking us to open up our networks/tivos to him?


ouch. so perhaps i have missed something. is it common for routers to block OUTGOING connections? i've only known some corporate firewalls to do this and never known a brand of router to do this by default.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

This is sweet!

Installed it super fast no sweat. TiVoUpgrade - will the script automatically go out for upgrades or will you email us to go and re-run the scripts?

So cool!

DXB


----------



## Francesco

I believe every time it starts up it looks for the newest version. But if you don't need to restart it, obviously it won't.


----------



## cwaring

1. UNIT TYPE: Thomson Series 1
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): Cable
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: Dynamic
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): Turbonet
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): ? (Not sure what this means)

Seems to work okay. Only had a couple of minutes play so far, though. Does seem a little slower than my usual connection via DynDNS, which I will probably return to, if only for the simplicity of one-click connection to my beloved Tivo.

However, it works


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> ouch. so perhaps i have missed something. is it common for routers to block OUTGOING connections? i've only known some corporate firewalls to do this and never known a brand of router to do this by default.


No, it's not common for consumer routers to do this. But such devices do exist -- often they are soho firewall/router boxes. (And, of course, my little Pix does it, but it's not my production router/firewall...)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Draven X. Byrne said:


> This is sweet!
> 
> Installed it super fast no sweat. TiVoUpgrade - will the script automatically go out for upgrades or will you email us to go and re-run the scripts?
> 
> So cool!
> 
> DXB


Hi,

Right now, once you've installed the client, it doesn't search for an updated version when it starts up. I've considered doing this, but I don't see the client software changing too much once things have been stabilized. So... when we have a new version, I will post here and ask folks to just repeat the install procedure and try the updated version.

The plan is to have an updated version soon that will do some significant logging which may help get to the root of some of the inconsistent connection problems; we'll also set up a mechanism for submitting the log files - hopefully they can just be posted here.

More updates to this by the end of the week (today's meetings will determine the plan of action)...

thx!


----------



## tivoupgrade

BTW, let me ask a similarly asked question in a slightly different way... Who has been using the service for more than a few days that HASN'T gotten a "TiVo Unit Disconnected" that hasn't magically restablished itself after a period of time? (ie who hasn't been able to make the message go away without rebooting?)


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> The plan is to have an updated version soon that will do some significant logging which may help get to the root of some of the inconsistent connection problems; we'll also set up a mechanism for submitting the log files - hopefully they can just be posted here.
> 
> More updates to this by the end of the week (today's meetings will determine the plan of action)...
> 
> thx!


Have you done anything on your side to improve the disconnects issues? I ask because I have seen a great improvement today so far. I have logged in 3 times and have connected to all 3 of my machines all 3 times. Coincidence?


----------



## Francesco

Ditto here. On my CacheCard DSR6000, no issues since almost the beginning. On the Turbonet DSR6000, after an evening of constant disconnects on Sunday and into early Monday, it magically reconnects on its own now. No troubles (and this is the one I constantly monitor from outside my LAN; the CacheCard one I only get to from outside once a day to check if it's still up).

Lou, any progress on the NO KNOWN HOSTS issue on Series 2.5s?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Interesting. Nothing has been done 'explicitly' in that we really don't know what the source of the actual issue could be; this is why we think we need to further instrument the client and gather some data. The problem could either be 1) something related to the client 2) something related to your individual network or connection (possibly something ISP-specific) and/or 3) something related to the server.

Clearly, that is a lot of variables, so we are looking into 1 and 3, which I think are the most likely.

With all of that said, I made one change to the server yesterday in the late afternoon - I changed a "timeout" parameter from 120 to 30 seconds. This variable controls the amount of time the server must wait to hear back from your TiVo before it gives you a "disconnect" message when you are interacting with TiVoWeb. eg. If it takes longer than 30 seconds to display your "now showing" list, you will get a "timeout" error. I think there are only a few functions that should normally take longer than 30 seconds, and I increased the variable to 120 seconds based upon a post from cheer very early in the discussion. I'm not certain as to why this might have affected things or whether it really should - but I'll look into that further, as well.

Thx for the comments...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco - I'm not certain on the 2.5 issue because I don't have access to a modded unit. The error suggests that one of the configuration files may be missing, but beyond that, I really can't say.

If someone would be willing to donate a modded 2.5 system for a period of time, or even give me telnet/ftp access to it, I could mess with it a bit; but not until next week at the earliest. I'm in meeting in CA right now and then off for the labor day weekend. (I can't tell you what the meetings are about, but they are all good ones and very much related to this project) 

Lou


----------



## puffdaddy

tivoupgrade said:


> I'm in meeting in CA right now...


You're in Alviso, CA you say?


----------



## Francesco

If you tell me how next week, I will gladly let you remote in and see what's inside my TCD540 (and what mundane stuff it's used for right now off local cable).


----------



## tivoupgrade

puffdaddy said:


> You're in Alviso, CA you say?


no, actually not, sorry to say; i have some friends there, but no time this week for a visit such as that...

... i'm actually in palo alto... see next post for an update...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> If you tell me how next week, I will gladly let you remote in and see what's inside my TCD540 (and what mundane stuff it's used for right now off local cable).


I'll be in touch... basically - it'll be "old school" access -- map ports 21 and 23 on your router to the ip address of your TiVo, then provide your external ip address - you should be able to test this from a dos prompt and going to your external ip address using telnet and ftp...


----------



## tivoupgrade

... I've just spoken with one of the developers who confirmed that he too made a change on the server that may very much have affected things. I won't go into the details, but after discussing, I can see why you may have noticed a difference.

If you all would, please... especially those of you who might be getting disconnects, please BEAT ON THE SYSTEM, and do some crazy things like resetting your routers, unplugging your cable modems, etc.

One thing to keep in mind is that if you get a disconnect message, the tivo should be periodically trying to reestablish a connection - so give it a minute or two and try reloading the page before giving up and rebooting your system (which will almost certainly work, but is not a recommended solution).

Lastly, if you still consistently get a "tivo disconnected" message, please do a PS on your unit and verify that the client is running (or not running). I am still wondering about whether there are multiple issues here, and whether we need to do some things on the client side to ensure the process isn't completely bombing out...

Lou


----------



## mgmrick

Are we onto something here? All 4 of my units where disconnected yesterday....all 4 work today. This is without me rebooting them. There uptime is 2days 10 hours

4 units hacked using zipper and rbautch's scripts

Thanks
Rick


----------



## tivoupgrade

mgmrick said:


> Are we onto something here? All 4 of my units where disconnected yesterday....all 4 work today. This is without me rebooting them. There uptime is 2days 10 hours
> 
> 4 units hacked using zipper and rbautch's scripts
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Very good to know. Will try to contain myself and wait for more feedback, but I'm liking the sound of these initial comments.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mgmrick - how did you register four units, with two accounts?

[edit] - I've increased the number of units which can be registered to FIVE, for now.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for increasing the number of Tivos! My DSR7000 and HR10-250 have been running fine for about a day now. No disconnects. Another DSR7000 refuses to connect and throws an error that looks like this:


Code:


*** No response from connection server ***

I reinstalled the client, to no avail If nobody else is getting this, the problem is probably on my end.


----------



## tivoupgrade

rbautch said:


> Thanks for increasing the number of Tivos! My DSR7000 and HR10-250 have been running fine for about a day now. No disconnects. Another DSR7000 refuses to connect and throws an error that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> *** No response from connection server ***
> 
> I reinstalled the client, to no avail If nobody else is getting this, the problem is probably on my end.


That sounds like your TiVo cannot find our server. Did you install the client directly from the server using the standard instructions? If so, then its odd that you would get this message. See if you can ping the ip address and/or try reinstalling the client again and that may do the trick. More importantly, if you get any errors when attempting to re-install the client, take a closer look - check to be sure there is a route through your gateway, etc...


----------



## mgmrick

Ptvupgrade,

I created 2 accounts...but I can now go back and add the 4th unit won't need 2 accounts. As you can probally tell us hackers have quite a few hacked tivo's and 3 was not enough

Thanks
Rick


----------



## jasch

Hear Hear. I have 6 tivos at home.


----------



## tivoupgrade

ok - i've increased the limit, temporarily, to SIX. 

to those of you who have registered more than one account - can you please do the following:

1) remove each tivo you've registered from your secondary account
2) recreate each tivo into your primary account
3) pm me with the email address of your secondary account so i can remove it

this will be a good test of some of the administrative functionality

Later, I am going to reduce the number of registerable units for a brief period, to see how this affects folks, so please be prepared...


----------



## mgmrick

Pm sent removed and added

Back to disconects with out any input on my side.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## tbeckner

tivoupgrade said:


> What type of router do you have? Is this something that is common? (I've never heard of that, but that doesn't mean much...)


3COM 3CR870, which allows me to specify outgoing access. Most business level routers allow you to control access in both directions.

In addition, Surf Control Content Filtering, Block/Allow Lists, IPSEC/L2TP-IPSEC/PPTP and Passthrough VPN support, SPI Firewall tuning, Traffic Shaping, etc.


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> ... I've just spoken with one of the developers who confirmed that he too made a change on the server that may very much have affected things. I won't go into the details, but after discussing, I can see why you may have noticed a difference.
> 
> If you all would, please... especially those of you who might be getting disconnects, please BEAT ON THE SYSTEM, and do some crazy things like resetting your routers, unplugging your cable modems, etc....
> 
> Lou


So far I have had ZERO disconnects over the past two days (approx 10 logins) on five different machines. Whatever you did fixed things for me, at least so far. Thanks again for this great tool! :up:


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

As well as I. I also purposely messed with stuff like just unplugging the NIC, leaving it unplugged for an hour, etc.

Once I plugged it back, it would reconnect under 10 -15 minutes.

Looks like it's rockin' now!

DXB


----------



## mgmrick

Mine are all working (4) tonite. However they did reboot last nite as as scheduled

Rick


----------



## kewashi

tivoupgrade said:


> ... I've just spoken with one of the developers who confirmed that he too made a change on the server that may very much have affected things. I won't go into the details, but after discussing, I can see why you may have noticed a difference.
> ...
> Lou


Lou -- I've had no disconnects for the past several days. Although I still can't view my programs from TWP through the gotomydvr service. I think my vserver isn't working quite right. Anyway I thought you'd like to know that I reset my router and also logged in from a hotel and everything worked very smoothly. I even got to my tivo from the airport network before I got on the plane on my flight home. By the way -- I was just in Palo Alto and Sunnyvale earlier this week --- gee... maybe I should have waved at you when I was driving on S Hwy 101...


----------



## tivoupgrade

kewashi said:


> Lou -- I've had no disconnects for the past several days. Although I still can't view my programs from TWP through the gotomydvr service. I think my vserver isn't working quite right. Anyway I thought you'd like to know that I reset my router and also logged in from a hotel and everything worked very smoothly. I even got to my tivo from the airport network before I got on the plane on my flight home. By the way -- I was just in Palo Alto and Sunnyvale earlier this week --- gee... maybe I should have waved at you when I was driving on S Hwy 101...


You are not going to be able to use vserver through gotomydvr - its not the intent to provide that capability; aside from the fact that pumping everyone's video directly through our servers would present bandwidth and resource problems, it would require a completely different type of implementation. Its not that it can't be done, but its just not what the service is currently intended to handle...

... sorry I missed you; just flew back from San Jose today...


----------



## mgmrick

2of 4 disconnected using zipper & rbautch scripts

Still needs work

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Markman07

Just installed this on one of my zippered series 2 Directivos. So far so good!

I have tried using the TWP search module with Category = Show Types and Sub Category = season premeire. Both times after about a minute it comes back saying "Unit Disconnect. Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later."

It does work when I try it using my dyndns connection.


----------



## kewashi

tivoupgrade said:


> You are not going to be able to use vserver through gotomydvr - its not the intent to provide that capability; aside from the fact that pumping everyone's video directly through our servers would present bandwidth and resource problems, it would require a completely different type of implementation. Its not that it can't be done, but its just not what the service is currently intended to handle...
> 
> ... sorry I missed you; just flew back from San Jose today...


Ah... doh... I should have figured that one out. Thanks. I do have vserver working fine from my local LAN so this now all makes sense.


----------



## kewashi

Markman07 said:


> Just installed this on one of my zippered series 2 Directivos. So far so good!
> 
> I have tried using the TWP search module with Category = Show Types and Sub Category = season premeire. Both times after about a minute it comes back saying "Unit Disconnect. Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later."
> 
> It does work when I try it using my dyndns connection.


I tried the same search and got the exact same behavior. The server says it is running when I checked via a telnet session. I assume I can get things going again by just re-running the launch script.


----------



## Throg

I can't get past the http_get segfault on a SA S2 box. in other words: Step 1. It makes me feel like a moron. So many other people have done this and I can't.  The only http_get I have is in /tvbin so it's not a conflict. Can someone who had the segfault problem tell me how you got over it?


----------



## Francesco

There is a work-around to loading it, but not yet one to run it on a Series 2.5... 

As I noted earlier in the thread, instead of using http_get from your TiVo, download b_install.sh directly to your PC then open it with a text editor such as EditPad Lite.

Go down to this line:


Code:


/tvbin/http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp/inst -U http://68.178.174.173:80/beta-client-1.0.tar.gz

and change it to


Code:


wget http://68.178.174.173:80/beta-client-1.0.tar.gz

...then save it.

Then, open FTP and telnet. CD to /var/tmp in both and send the new b_install.sh over. chmod 755 it. Then follow the rest of the instructions to install and (try to) run it.

ETA: The above assumes that /busybox is in your path.


----------



## Throg

Thanks, Franceso. That got me a lot further than I was before. However, now the problem is that it doesn't seem to be starting. I'm not totally surprised but this is on a SA S2 box. There were no errors during the installation.


Code:


TiVo2: / $ /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 404
TiVo2: / $ Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***


----------



## Francesco

That's the same error I and others have been getting. PTVUpgrade has said he'll be looking into it this week or so.


----------



## mgmrick

All 4 hacked tivo's are working again. Planned reboot last night so probally why they work. Are we any closer to why they work after reboot . But over time they stop working? (untill the next reboot). How long they stay working I don't know.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## tivoupgrade

mgmrick said:


> All 4 hacked tivo's are working again. Planned reboot last night so probally why they work. Are we any closer to why they work after reboot . But over time they stop working? (untill the next reboot). How long they stay working I don't know.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


When you get a "disconnect" message, it means the connection between the client running on your TiVo and our server has been lost. Rebooting the unit restarts the client (among other things) and the connection is restablished.

I'm not seeing a lot of other posts right now with any reports of disconnect messages, so its unclear as to why only you would be getting them at this point. Hopefully, some others will post - but right now, there is a question of whether there may be other environmental factors at play here.

Can you post more details about your networking configuration, including the hardware and router you are using. Who is your ISP? Do you have outages? More details are better.

Anyone else who is seeing this, should be posting as well -- there are almost 100 testers now, so please post your experiences and feedback while you still have beta access!

Thx


----------



## SeanC

I was waiting for a new installable to be available as I thought the problem was with the executable on installed on the Tivo.

I just started it up again and so far it's been working for a couple of hours, which it hadn't done before. Whenever I posted last to this thread was the last time I tried it.

S1SA


----------



## tivoupgrade

SeanC said:


> I was waiting for a new installable to be available as I thought the problem was with the executable on installed on the Tivo.
> 
> I just started it up again and so far it's been working for a couple of hours, which it hadn't done before. Whenever I posted last to this thread was the last time I tried it.
> 
> S1SA


cool - keep please keep us posted... take a look at a few of the posts from last wednesday; some changes were made on the server side that appear to have fixed things, however its not clear yet -- obviously mgmrick is still having a problem; lets see who else has it...


----------



## SteelersFan

No disconnects for about a week now. I try to log in and check at least 3-4 times a day for all 5 of my boxes.


----------



## SeanC

Well I upgraded TWP and HackMan last night, just for shiggles.

Everything went well but I did have several reboots in the middle and the startup script for your software got lost in the shuffle so of course there were disconnects last night.

When I checked from work this morning, disconnected. So I killed the process on the tivo, it automatically restarted, and it's working at this time.


----------



## Lost Pup

Complete fresh install on Hughes DirecTV Series 2 Box Note - Unsubscribed Box used as test box

Fresh install of virgin 6.2 image

Latest Zippper Script with Tweak Enhancements installed and Hackman enabled

Registered and installed in a few minutes. Accessed TWP with no problems.


Now my Tivo anywhere in the world......


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hi -

The thread has been quiet lately. But, we have over 100 people now registered with the site and about 140 TiVo systems being managed through the service. Except for mgmrick, who had some puzzling disconnects, it seems that most complaints of disconnects have gone away. 

I think testing should continue for some time and I'd like to ask that folks continue to beat on the system and post their experiences, however inocuous they may be; I really appreciate this.

Now, moving forward... at some point, we are going to close the beta registration process - it will still be awhile, and I will give some notice on this, but it will not be open forever. 

I know a few of you are wondering what the future of the service is and I can honestly say that I am not certain. It is likely however, that we will charge a small monthly amount for access to it, and I hope that for those of you that are using the service, you will find value in it.

With that in mind, all testers will be given several months of free service in exchange of the help of testing things and providing feedback. Obviously, all those registered for the service will qualify for that, so I'd encourage you to help sign people up - we really do need the testers.

So with that, I ask you for all the feedback you can give and whether you are using the service, how often, etc etc. while there is time to influence its direction.

Please don't hold back - I am all ears...

Lou


----------



## Francesco

I know it has likely been a very busy week. I look forward to hearing what your devs say about the code in the S2.5...

Thanks again and again


----------



## mgmrick

I can report no disconnects since 9-01 now.

I try it at least daily so all seems right.....

Thanks
Rick


----------



## starbiker99

I have this installed once again on 2 of my 4 Tivos. It has connected every time I have tried in the past week. I had to reinstall after I updated the enhancement scipt so I can access the 1.3.0 TWP on one unit. WORKS GOOD!


----------



## Fofer

tivoupgrade said:


> I know a few of you are wondering what the future of the service is and I can honestly say that I am not certain. It is likely however, that we will charge a small monthly amount for access to it, and I hope that for those of you that are using the service, you will find value in it.
> 
> With that in mind, all testers will be given several months of free service in exchange of the help of testing things and providing feedback. Obviously, all those registered for the service will qualify for that, so I'd encourage you to help sign people up - we really do need the testers.
> 
> So with that, I ask you for all the feedback you can give and whether you are using the service, how often, etc etc. while there is time to influence its direction.
> 
> Please don't hold back - I am all ears...


So far my only "use" of the service has been testing the beta. I have yet to come across an opportunity to actually log in needing to set up a last minute recording. I suppose when that happens... I'll be happy it's working well (and securely.)

In the meantime though, my first reaction is that I _wouldn't_ pay a monthly fee for it... unless that monthly fee was really, really low. I'd probably pony up $15/year, max...

One other note. The frame seems to be consistent now, so choosing between two TiVo's and logging out is working better for me. I use a Treo on the road, though, it would be nice if that top banner frame could be made smaller/slimmer/thinner. It fills up much of the Treo screen.


----------



## Throg

I'm still unable to use the service. See this post.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

I upgraded my RACK storage TiVo to the latest script from RBautch. This upgraded TWP to the latest version. I then reinstalled your script and now it doesn't seem to connect anymore.

Thought I'd let you know. My other 2 TiVo's which haven't been upgraded to the latest TWP still connect no prob.

Thanks

DXB


----------



## tivoupgrade

Throg said:


> I'm still unable to use the service. See this post.


Throg - nothing will change there in the foreseeable future. The client doesn't run on Series2 SA 2.5 boxes; we don't have a prom modded box to give to the developers, and its not clear to me that there are many of those boxes "out there" right now. Perhaps in the future...


----------



## Francesco

So you're saying I can un-forward my ports now?


----------



## Throg

tivoupgrade said:


> The client doesn't run on Series2 SA 2.5 boxes.


I have a straight up S2SA (TCD24004A). I got a seg fault using http_get so my download was done using wget. That's the only thing I did outside the box.


----------



## asatyss

I just got my Hughes HDVR2 set up and it seems to work great. This is an awesome solution for accessing my Tivo away from home. Thanks for your hard work!!


----------



## tivoupgrade

Throg said:


> I have a straight up S2SA (TCD24004A). I got a seg fault using http_get so my download was done using wget. That's the only thing I did outside the box.


were you able to get the client running?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Draven X. Byrne said:


> I upgraded my RACK storage TiVo to the latest script from RBautch. This upgraded TWP to the latest version. I then reinstalled your script and now it doesn't seem to connect anymore.
> 
> Thought I'd let you know. My other 2 TiVo's which haven't been upgraded to the latest TWP still connect no prob.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DXB


After a couple of reboots I can connect to the latest version of TWP via the website and client.

I guess it just wanted more then 1 reboot!


----------



## Throg

tivoupgrade said:


> were you able to get the client running?


No. I've never gotten that far.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Throg said:


> No. I've never gotten that far.


OK, well, that doesn't surprise me.

For now, my recommendation is that those with networked Series2 SA units not spend too much time trying to get the client to work. In development, we only provided Series1 SA/DT and Series2 DT (SD and HD) systems.

We'll come back to revisit the Series SA systems (I think its an OS issue, not a hardware issue) when we feel it is a more viable platform - I know that there are many of you who do have networked Series2 SA systems, however with the frequent software updates, and the fact that many of these units require a hardware 'hack' to gain expanded functionality, its been made a lower priority than the aforementioned platforms (sorry folks, gotta prioritize).

With that said, things like "the slicer" should help to increase the viability of the Series2 SA platform for hacking; again, gotomydvr for Series2 SA is not dead, just ^Z'ed for now...


----------



## svfowler

When I go to Channel Prefs and click "Receive" it returns about 80 % of the channels and then gives me the message: "Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now." I can click on "Main Menu" or any other menu options and they work, so the Tivo is still on the network. It seems to be timing out.

I have 3 Tivo's registered and it happens on all of them.

(3) Hughes SD-DVR40 6.2
InstantCake/PTVnet
320 gig HD
RoadRunner Cable/Linksys router


----------



## tivoupgrade

svfowler said:


> When I go to Channel Prefs and click "Receive" it returns about 80 % of the channels and then gives me the message: "Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now." I can click on "Main Menu" or any other menu options and they work, so the Tivo is still on the network. It seems to be timing out.
> 
> I have 3 Tivo's registered and it happens on all of them.
> 
> (3) Hughes SD-DVR40 6.2
> InstantCake/PTVnet
> 320 gig HD
> RoadRunner Cable/Linksys router


I've changed one of the timeout parameters; see if that makes a difference. More importantly, please let me know if it breaks anything else.


----------



## CrashNBurns

svfowler said:


> When I go to Channel Prefs and click "Receive" it returns about 80 % of the channels and then gives me the message: "Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now." I can click on "Main Menu" or any other menu options and they work, so the Tivo is still on the network. It seems to be timing out.
> 
> I have 3 Tivo's registered and it happens on all of them.
> 
> (3) Hughes SD-DVR40 6.2
> InstantCake/PTVnet
> 320 gig HD
> RoadRunner Cable/Linksys router


I'm see a similar issue in "HiGuide". It gets about 60 seconds in to the load and fails with the "Unit disconnected! Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later."

All other operations succeed after that failure and a "PS -aux" shows the processess running as normal.

Probably just a timeout issue, but thought you should know.

- CrashNBurns


----------



## tivoupgrade

Right - this is the same issue as discussed much earlier in the thread. There is a timeout parameter which can be adjusted on the server side; any TiVoWebPlus operations which take longer to complete will be affected by this because if the server component does not get a repsonse back from your TiVo within that time frame, it will be interpreted as a tivo-disconnect message.

This morning, the parameter was set to 30 seconds. I changed it to 40 seconds prior to my last post. I just changed it to 60 seconds.

Please let me know if the "higuide" times out now - if it doesn't, please let me know. Please let me know if this adversely affects performance of any other modules. 

Thx


----------



## CrashNBurns

tivoupgrade said:


> Right - this is the same issue as discussed much earlier in the thread. There is a timeout parameter which can be adjusted on the server side; any TiVoWebPlus operations which take longer to complete will be affected by this because if the server component does not get a repsonse back from your TiVo within that time frame, it will be interpreted as a tivo-disconnect message.
> 
> This morning, the parameter was set to 30 seconds. I changed it to 40 seconds prior to my last post. I just changed it to 60 seconds.
> 
> Please let me know if the "higuide" times out now - if it doesn't, please let me know. Please let me know if this adversely affects performance of any other modules.
> 
> Thx


Still timing out for me. (I'll note that I'm not sure that I'd even use HiGuide remotely, rather I was just trying to be a dumb monkey and press all the buttons to see what happens! ;->).

It happens on both of my units (HR10-250 & HDVR2) and seems to get to about the same number of guide channels before timing out. It gets to approx. 40 channels before failing with the timeout issue.

I didn't notice any other issues with the increased timeout.

Any other diag you want me to do?

- CrashNBurns


----------



## SteveT

I have 3 tivo's registered, one HR10-250, on subbed DSR7000 and one unsubbed DRS7000, and they all worked great for a while. I have an ISDN connection which is normally off, but I could call my wife to start the internet connection, and a few minutes later I could connect to all 3 tivos from work. Great.

However, I started noticing that the unsubbed tivo was very sluggish. I ran top, and found that dbclient was taking 80% or so of the CPU, and it would eventually stop responding. I rebooted several times, same result.

I renamed the gotomydvr folder and rebooted, and the problem went away.

The other two are still working great.

Anything I can do to help you diagnose this issue?

This is a great service.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SteveT said:


> I have 3 tivo's registered, one HR10-250, on subbed DSR7000 and one unsubbed DRS7000, and they all worked great for a while. I have an ISDN connection which is normally off, but I could call my wife to start the internet connection, and a few minutes later I could connect to all 3 tivos from work. Great.
> 
> However, I started noticing that the unsubbed tivo was very sluggish. I ran top, and found that dbclient was taking 80% or so of the CPU, and it would eventually stop responding. I rebooted several times, same result.
> 
> I renamed the gotomydvr folder and rebooted, and the problem went away.
> 
> The other two are still working great.
> 
> Anything I can do to help you diagnose this issue?
> 
> This is a great service.


I've never seen a situation where the dbclient took any measurable amount of CPU time. Am wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that the unit you are talking about is unsubbed. Is this repeateable? ie - what happens when you reinstall the client?


----------



## SteveT

tivoupgrade said:


> ...what happens when you reinstall the client?


I will reinstall it and advise results. Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

CrashNBurns said:


> Still timing out for me. (I'll note that I'm not sure that I'd even use HiGuide remotely, rather I was just trying to be a dumb monkey and press all the buttons to see what happens! ;->).
> 
> It happens on both of my units (HR10-250 & HDVR2) and seems to get to about the same number of guide channels before timing out. It gets to approx. 40 channels before failing with the timeout issue.
> 
> I didn't notice any other issues with the increased timeout.
> 
> Any other diag you want me to do?
> 
> - CrashNBurns


cool - that is exactly what i'm hoping other people are doing, as well; just banging on it. i've looked into higuide and i think its actually a neat module - but its also hard to find, and my guess is that its not in widespread use. unfortunately, tivowebplus does seem to have some features that are pretty slow and that does cause problems in some of these situations.

there does seem to be an opportunity here for a 'lightweight' distro of tivowebplus perhaps designed for mobile access; perhaps stripping things down to an instance that could run quicker and that uses less resources?


----------



## davenjim

Installed fine on my my two DSR708s.


----------



## gamo62

This is the error I get when I try to log in.

Unit disconnected! 
Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.

TWP works fine. And my tivo IP is forwarded on port 80. Thanks.

Edit:

I tried reinstalling, and when I started the server, I got this error.

[1] 5317

Any suggestions?


----------



## svfowler

tivoupgrade said:


> I've changed one of the timeout parameters; see if that makes a difference. More importantly, please let me know if it breaks anything else.


This seems to have fixed the timeout issue i was having.

Thanks...


----------



## SeanC

mmmmm couldn't access the Tivo from work today. After checking when I got home the gotomydvr process wasn't running, so I started it from bash and it's working fine now.

I believe it was working for about a week continously until the process died sometime in the last 24 hours.


----------



## PowerfulOne

I installed this last night on my 4 SD-DVR40s. Two work and two don't.

The two that work were zippered (recently) and are running Tivo 6.2. 

The two that don't are older units, running the PTVUpgrade-hacked disk, Tivo 3.1.1e. They do run at first when started, but after a short while show disconnected. Running ps -aux reveals that the client is not running. When restarted it runs for a short while and then quits. It seems to run until I quit telnet.

All are connected thru DSL with USB network adapter. The working units use static IPs and the non-working use dynamic IPs.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> I installed this last night on my 4 SD-DVR40s. Two work and two don't.
> 
> The two that work were zippered (recently) and are running Tivo 6.2.
> 
> The two that don't are older units, running the PTVUpgrade-hacked disk, Tivo 3.1.1e. They do run at first when started, but after a short while show disconnected. Running ps -aux reveals that the client is not running. When restarted it runs for a short while and then quits. It seems to run until I quit telnet.
> 
> All are connected thru DSL with USB network adapter. The working units use static IPs and the non-working use dynamic IPs.


Hmmm. Well, we haven't tested the client on 3.1.1e - that could be the problem there. Might want to reboot the 3.1.1e units to see if that helps.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SeanC said:


> mmmmm couldn't access the Tivo from work today. After checking when I got home the gotomydvr process wasn't running, so I started it from bash and it's working fine now.
> 
> I believe it was working for about a week continously until the process died sometime in the last 24 hours.


Good info. Its really odd that the process would just up and die like that; especially so rarely. I'm starting to suspect an OS issue and I'm wondering if it would make sense to have a separate wrapper/watcher than governs the viability of the process. Seems like that would make more sense in a rare situation like this than looking at the actual code...


----------



## SeanC

tivoupgrade said:


> Good info. Its really odd that the process would just up and die like that; especially so rarely. I'm starting to suspect an OS issue and I'm wondering if it would make sense to have a separate wrapper/watcher than governs the viability of the process. Seems like that would make more sense in a rare situation like this than looking at the actual code...


Actually, no, it wasn't. Ignore my previous post. As I thought about it I thoght it weird that the process just "died" as well. I just checked my author file and the startup script was missing. So all that had happened was my Tivo had rebooted.

Just wanted to set that straight.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SeanC said:


> Actually, no, it wasn't. Ignore my previous post. As I thought about it I thoght it weird that the process just "died" as well. I just checked my author file and the startup script was missing. So all that had happened was my Tivo had rebooted.
> 
> Just wanted to set that straight.


This is good, this is good!

Thx


----------



## slydog75

When I run the command to get the installer (http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh) I get the error "Bad HTTP response: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request" . I can ping the IP listed from the tivo. What's the problem here?

Update: I tried to download the install file to my pc and I FTPd it over (yes in binary) and tried to run it. However it doesn't seem to be installing anything. Judging from the commands running it should create a gotomypc directory in the root and it's not.


----------



## slydog75

Ok, got it to run, but I still get the same error when it tries to update itself.. 'bad http response: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request" I noticed if I remove the port from the IP I get a different error "error reading http header, reason = Connection reset by peer"


----------



## HUGE2U

I must be missing something. When I click on "Select Tivo" - IE asks for a username and password. I put in my email and password form the site but it does not work. What have I screwed up? Same thing on 2 boxes.

HUGE


----------



## Francesco

What version of TiVoWeb did you install? If it's 1.2.2 or later of TWP, enter the same info you do when you're doing it locally.


----------



## HUGE2U

Francesco said:


> What version of TiVoWeb did you install? If it's 1.2.2 or later of TWP, enter the same info you do when you're doing it locally.


It is 1.2.2 and 1.2.3, but I do not use a user/pass locally (that I am aware of). Is there a default?

HUGE


----------



## SteelersFan

HUGE2U said:


> It is 1.2.2 and 1.2.3, but I do not use a user/pass locally (that I am aware of). Is there a default?
> 
> HUGE


Look in tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg


----------



## HUGE2U

That was it. The default user for tivowebplus 1.2.3 is "oztivo".


HUGE


----------



## aaronwt

Thsi is great to be able to remotely schedule recordings. I'm using it with both my SD DirecTiVos and have scheduled several programs remotely to record. I just wish I could enable all this on my HDTiVos.


----------



## Fofer

aaronwt said:


> Thsi is great to be able to remotely schedule recordings. I'm using it with both my SD DirecTiVos and have scheduled several programs remotely to record. I just wish I could enable all this on my HDTiVos.


Why can't you? Doesn't TiVoWeb work on HDTiVo's?


----------



## tivoupgrade

TiVoWeb/TiVoWebPlus works fine on the HR10-250; not sure what aaron was talking about there...


----------



## slydog75

Any idea on my 'bad http request' problem tivoupgrade? I should note that wget works fine with rbauchs enhancements script.


----------



## tivoupgrade

slydog75 said:


> Any idea on my 'bad http request' problem tivoupgrade? I should note that wget works fine with rbauchs enhancements script.


I don't think its a problem on the server side or it would be happening to more than one person. My guess is that something is not right with your networking configuration or something (personal firewall, perhaps?) is blocking the connection somewhere...

... also you never mentioned what type of TiVo you have or how you've networked it...


----------



## aaronwt

tivoupgrade said:


> TiVoWeb/TiVoWebPlus works fine on the HR10-250; not sure what aaron was talking about there...


How do I get it to work with 6.3? It worked when I had 3.1 and network access but I don't have network access anymore with 6.3.


----------



## slydog75

tivoupgrade said:


> I don't think its a problem on the server side or it would be happening to more than one person. My guess is that something is not right with your networking configuration or something (personal firewall, perhaps?) is blocking the connection somewhere...
> 
> ... also you never mentioned what type of TiVo you have or how you've networked it...


Sorry, this is on a SD DTivo, wired with a FA120. I'm not running any firewalls period. I'm guessing the problem is my stupid direcway (now Hughes) satellite modem. Certain things just don't work. I can never transfer files using MSN Messenger or establish a remote desktop connection from outside my network into it or vice versa. This is the whole reason I was excited about this program as the stupid satellite modem doesn't allow me to do port forwarding so I can't even get in the old fashioned way. Oh well... This is what I get for living in the boonies!


----------



## tivoupgrade

slydog75 said:


> Sorry, this is on a SD DTivo, wired with a FA120. I'm not running any firewalls period. I'm guessing the problem is my stupid direcway (now Hughes) satellite modem. Certain things just don't work. I can never transfer files using MSN Messenger or establish a remote desktop connection from outside my network into it or vice versa. This is the whole reason I was excited about this program as the stupid satellite modem doesn't allow me to do port forwarding so I can't even get in the old fashioned way. Oh well... This is what I get for living in the boonies!


That is interesting. I don't know anything about the Direcway system, but if they are limiting traffic to just certain ports, then that would make sense. The gotomydvr architecture sets up communications between your TiVo and our server on a unique port once it establishes communication - if your modem is blocking any outgoing connections, that would explain it - and your MSN / remote desktop issues do make it sound that way. Sorry!


----------



## tivoupgrade

aaronwt said:


> How do I get it to work with 6.3? It worked when I had 3.1 and network access but I don't have network access anymore with 6.3.


FYI, we've just confirmed that the client is not working on 6.3 either; seems to be the same issue we ran into with 7.2 / 7.3 on the standalone series2 unit. We are looking into having the client rebuild so that it will work as it should...


----------



## PowerfulOne

> PowerfulOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I installed this last night on my 4 SD-DVR40s. Two work and two don't.
> 
> The two that work were zippered (recently) and are running Tivo 6.2.
> 
> The two that don't are older units, running the PTVUpgrade-hacked disk, Tivo 3.1.1e. They do run at first when started, but after a short while show disconnected. Running ps -aux reveals that the client is not running. When restarted it runs for a short while and then quits. It seems to run until I quit telnet.
> 
> All are connected thru DSL with USB network adapter. The working units use static IPs and the non-working use dynamic IPs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Well, we haven't tested the client on 3.1.1e - that could be the problem there. Might want to reboot the 3.1.1e units to see if that helps.
> 09-15-2006 07:33 AM
Click to expand...

I tried rebooting the two units running 3.1.1e over the weekend. They ran OK for a while. An hour later, when I tried, they both showed disconnected. But, this time ps -aux showed that the clients were running!

Yesterday, without me doing anything, the two units running 3.1.1e worked OK, and the other two (running 6.2) showed disconnected. When checked with ps -aux, the clients were not running. I just now restarted the clients, and at the moment all four are working. We'll see how long this lasts!


----------



## slydog75

tivoupgrade said:


> FYI, we've just confirmed that the client is not working on 6.3 either; seems to be the same issue we ran into with 7.2 / 7.3 on the standalone series2 unit. We are looking into having the client rebuild so that it will work as it should...


can you do that using w_get instead of http?


----------



## PowerfulOne

PowerfulOne said:


> I tried rebooting the two units running 3.1.1e over the weekend. They ran OK for a while. An hour later, when I tried, they both showed disconnected. But, this time ps -aux showed that the clients were running!
> 
> Yesterday, without me doing anything, the two units running 3.1.1e worked OK, and the other two (running 6.2) showed disconnected. When checked with ps -aux, the clients were not running. I just now restarted the clients, and at the moment all four are working. We'll see how long this lasts!


Well, an hour after I last wrote, none of my 4 units work, and all of them show that the client is running.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> Well, an hour after I last wrote, none of my 4 units work, and all of them show that the client is running.


Tell me more about your internet connection (what ISP do you use, what type of router; anything 'exotic' involved?)


----------



## PowerfulOne

tivoupgrade said:


> Tell me more about your internet connection (what ISP do you use, what type of router; anything 'exotic' involved?)


My internet connection is DSL from QWest, with ISP thru avvanta.com. Connecting with the QWest-supplied DSL modem/router ActionTec GT701-WG. The Tivos are connected with a wired internet connection with a standard ethernet switch and Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters. Two of the Tivos (the ones running 3.1.1e) use DHCP-generated IPs, the other two (the ones running 6.2) use hard-coded IPs.

Anything else you'd like to know?

And, by the way, all four of my Tivos are working (i.e., accessible thru GotoMyDVR) at the moment. I did nothing to them since last night when they weren't working (showed disconnected).


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> My internet connection is DSL from QWest, with ISP thru avvanta.com. Connecting with the QWest-supplied DSL modem/router ActionTec GT701-WG. The Tivos are connected with a wired internet connection with a standard ethernet switch and Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters. Two of the Tivos (the ones running 3.1.1e) use DHCP-generated IPs, the other two (the ones running 6.2) use hard-coded IPs.
> 
> Anything else you'd like to know?
> 
> And, by the way, all four of my Tivos are working (i.e., accessible thru GotoMyDVR) at the moment. I did nothing to them since last night when they weren't working (showed disconnected).


doesn't sound like anything weird. Could have been a glitch with your service provider; I don't think there is any way to prove that though -- but if they are small-time and have intermittent outages, I'd keep my eye on that.

if the client is running ok on 3.1.1.e, i don't really see why that would be a problem...

i am really at a loss... its possible that you may not be the only one losing connections, but the only one reporting it; perhaps this discussion will bring some others into the foreground...

btw, when a connection 'goes away' the client is supposed to restablish it within a few minutes - so in a sense, it sounds like the client is actually working; the big question is why you are losing connections at all...

please keep us posted...


----------



## PowerfulOne

tivoupgrade said:


> btw, when a connection 'goes away' the client is supposed to restablish it within a few minutes - so in a sense, it sounds like the client is actually working; the big question is why you are losing connections at all...


When you say a connection 'goes away', are you thinking of an interruption in my DSL connection? Because I do occasionally see the status lights on the front of the DSL modem flash in a manner that indicates it's re-establishing a connection. And I intentionally reset it occasionally when I notice that the connection speed has slowed down. Would this explain any of this? Does the client need to continually (or frequently) communicate with the server? Does any of this explain why the client sometimes stops running on the Tivo?


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> When you say a connection 'goes away', are you thinking of an interruption in my DSL connection? Because I do occasionally see the status lights on the front of the DSL modem flash in a manner that indicates it's re-establishing a connection. And I intentionally reset it occasionally when I notice that the connection speed has slowed down. Would this explain any of this? Does the client need to continually (or frequently) communicate with the server? Does any of this explain why the client sometimes stops running on the Tivo?


That *might* explain it. The client does not need to continually contact the server, but it does check in, periodically, and if the connection is interrupted, its possible that it needs to establish a new one. What may be happening is that the connection information still needs to time out on the server side before a new one can be established, so there would be a period of time between you resetting your connection (or the connection being lost) and when the client can actually reconnect to the server.

I will discuss with the developers to get a better explanation, but an intermittent internet connection could definitely explain the issue...


----------



## PowerfulOne

tivoupgrade said:


> btw, when a connection 'goes away' the client is supposed to restablish it within a few minutes - so in a sense, it sounds like the client is actually working; the big question is why you are losing connections at all...





> The client does not need to continually contact the server, but it does check in, periodically,





> the connection information still needs to time out on the server side before a new one can be established, so there would be a period of time between you resetting your connection (or the connection being lost) and when the client can actually reconnect to the server.


These periods of time you refer to, are you talking about 5 minutes, 30 minutes, 2 hours, what? That is, if the client is running, but not showing connected, about how long would it be before it did whatever it has to do to reestablish the connection?

And, for your information, all 4 of my Tivos are still working OK (showing connected on GotoMyDVR). It's been about two days now. And I did replace a bad section of cable in my phone wiring on Monday, which had probably been causing more irregularity on the internet connection than usual.


----------



## stevecon

I have 3 units. I noticed random discos - but restarted the client via bash prompt command. I was away last weekend and was going to show a friend how it worked - but they were disconnected again. This AM, I went to check it - and again, all 3 were still disconnected.

Here's what I have (I just went to Directv 's web site for my model info):

Tivos: 3 units (1) HR10-250 (2) HNS 80 hour
ISP: Verizon FiOS
IP Add: Static IP 
NIC: USB / Netgear FA120 (1 with wireless bridge)
Con/Dis: Disconnects


----------



## tivoupgrade

stevecon said:


> I have 3 units. I noticed random discos - but restarted the client via bash prompt command. I was away last weekend and was going to show a friend how it worked - but they were disconnected again. This AM, I went to check it - and again, all 3 were still disconnected.
> 
> Here's what I have (I just went to Directv 's web site for my model info):
> 
> Tivos: 3 units (1) HR10-250 (2) HNS 80 hour
> ISP: Verizon FiOS
> IP Add: Static IP
> NIC: USB / Netgear FA120 (1 with wireless bridge)
> Con/Dis: Disconnects


Made a small change to a configuration file on the server. Please let me know if it makes a difference. First just try connecting without restarting your clients. If you still get a disconnect message, please verify that the clients are still running. Then, if necessary, restart your clients (make sure you don't have multiple ones running - restart your TiVo, if necessary).


----------



## PowerfulOne

FYI, I've been trying a few experiments with my 4 Tivos and GotoMyDVR. I've determined that any interruption in my DSL connection, even a few seconds, results in all 4 going to "disconnected" in GotoMyDVR. The clients in the Tivos have been OK (that is, still running) after this (recently - in the past the clients have sometimes quit also). They do eventually reconnect, but it takes a lot longer than "a few minutes". I was trying to determine how long, but all I can tell you is longer than several hours. When I interrupt my DSL connection (and thus cause a "disconnected" state) in the afternoon or evening, they don't reconnect later that evening but are connected again the next morning.

EXCEPT, this morning I did it again, and all 4 were "disconnected", and when I checked again a couple of hours later they were connected again. Did the server change you mention in the previous post affect the reconnect time?


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> FYI, I've been trying a few experiments with my 4 Tivos and GotoMyDVR. I've determined that any interruption in my DSL connection, even a few seconds, results in all 4 going to "disconnected" in GotoMyDVR. The clients in the Tivos have been OK (that is, still running) after this (recently - in the past the clients have sometimes quit also). They do eventually reconnect, but it takes a lot longer than "a few minutes". I was trying to determine how long, but all I can tell you is longer than several hours. When I interrupt my DSL connection (and thus cause a "disconnected" state) in the afternoon or evening, they don't reconnect later that evening but are connected again the next morning.
> 
> EXCEPT, this morning I did it again, and all 4 were "disconnected", and when I checked again a couple of hours later they were connected again. Did the server change you mention in the previous post affect the reconnect time?


Its not surprising that a disconnection of your DSL would result in the client not working. There are two sides to the equation, though - how often the client retries, and how long it takes the session on the server side to timeout. We'll look into it further, but its safe to say that a stable internet connection is your best friend.


----------



## stevecon

tivoupgrade said:


> Made a small change to a configuration file on the server. Please let me know if it makes a difference. First just try connecting without restarting your clients. If you still get a disconnect message, please verify that the clients are still running. Then, if necessary, restart your clients (make sure you don't have multiple ones running - restart your TiVo, if necessary).


Hi Lou,

I could NOT connect so I ran ps -aux and found the client was NOT running on all three units. I ran "/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &" at the bash prompt and verified with ps -aux. Client is running on all 3 units. I went back to reading this forum for about 10 minutes and decided to go to the webpage and look at my TiVOs. ALL 3 are disconnected again.

I'm going to have to reread some more to see if I missed some sort of change that I need to do since the original install. I will say that when I installed the client it ran w/o issue for several days.. seems odd to me that now it won't run more than 10 minutes.

It looks like when I quit my telnet session - I lose the client. What did I miss??

Steve


----------



## tivoupgrade

stevecon said:


> It looks like when I quit my telnet session - I lose the client. What did I miss??
> 
> Steve


That has definitely been covered, but very early in the thread; I haven't verified it, but I think on this particular system, if you close the telnet session, any 'child' processes in the background will close, as well. I've not known that to happen when a process is backgrounded and I do not know if that can be changed.

What I recommend you do is restart your TiVo and let the client startup as part of the normal startup sequence (start commands should be in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file already), and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## stevecon

Lou, 

Yeah - I missed that early on. For whatever reason, there were no startup commands in my author file. I edited them in, and issued the "sync ; reboot" command and it came up - no problem last night. I just checked it again this AM & all 3 units are accessible. 

I assume your "hammer away" request is still valid? I'll do what I can. 

Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

stevecon said:


> Lou,
> 
> Yeah - I missed that early on. For whatever reason, there were no startup commands in my author file. I edited them in, and issued the "sync ; reboot" command and it came up - no problem last night. I just checked it again this AM & all 3 units are accessible.
> 
> I assume your "hammer away" request is still valid? I'll do what I can.
> 
> Thanks!


Please keep hammering whenever possible.

As for folks who continue to get the 'disconnect' methods - we are working on the problem; its likely an update to the client will be required and we'll let you know as soon as anything is available for testing.

Please hang in there and keep using the site whenever you can!


----------



## stevecon

I have noticed that some pages will load quickly - and others slowly. I'll have to pay attention to the page(s) and see if it is repeatable/predictable. 

Just now - I was tinkering with High Guide. I tried to save changes for some colors for conflicts, etc. and got a "server error" page. I reloaded and the changes were dropped. I entered them again, but used the submit button and they held. I attempted a change from displaying "Favorites" to "All" and the screen displayed the first 17 channels - but the next were blank - except for this message: 

Unit disconnected! 

Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later. 

right in the middle of the process. Granted this page takes a great deal of time to load via TWP, but I thot it was odd that it would create a disconnect error. 

Just thought you might want to know... BTW it's TWP 1.3.x on a Zippered 80 hr Directivo. It did however, reconnect on its own.


----------



## stevecon

I've managed to get the client to disconnect a couple of times - it seems like it happens when the page load speed is slow. Each time it disconnects, it reconnects on it's own within a minute or two - certainly acceptable to me. I was considering installing the TWP 1.4 beta, as from all accounts I've seen say it's considerably faster than 1.3.x (1.3.0? or 1.3.1?) I have currently. 

I suspect the the speed of the page seems to be more related to the speed of TWP, not the GTMDVR client.


----------



## tivoupgrade

stevecon said:


> I've managed to get the client to disconnect a couple of times - it seems like it happens when the page load speed is slow. Each time it disconnects, it reconnects on it's own within a minute or two - certainly acceptable to me. I was considering installing the TWP 1.4 beta, as from all accounts I've seen say it's considerably faster than 1.3.x (1.3.0? or 1.3.1?) I have currently.
> 
> I suspect the the speed of the page seems to be more related to the speed of TWP, not the GTMDVR client.


Unless I'm misunderstanding, what you are experiencing is a 'disconnect message' that is associated with a timeout (there are some earlier posts here which discuss us fiddling around with the timeout value on the server to accomodate this in some cases).

The way you know its a client problem is when you click on your DVR from the "select TiVo menu" and right away it says:

Unit disconnected! 
Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.

But if you are interacted with TWP and an operation takes longer than 30-45 seconds, and then you get the message, its a TWP/speed issue. Not much we can do about that (other than increase the timeout value on the server) as some operations with TWP are really really slow, which of course is a bummer, but you are right - has nothing to do with the gotomydvr scenario.


----------



## PowerfulOne

tivoupgrade said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding, what you are experiencing is a 'disconnect message' that is associated with a timeout (there are some earlier posts here which discuss us fiddling around with the timeout value on the server to accomodate this in some cases).
> 
> The way you know its a client problem is when you click on your DVR from the "select TiVo menu" and right away it says:
> 
> Unit disconnected!
> Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.
> 
> But if you are interacted with TWP and an operation takes longer than 30-45 seconds, and then you get the message, its a TWP/speed issue. Not much we can do about that (other than increase the timeout value on the server) as some operations with TWP are really really slow, which of course is a bummer, but you are right - has nothing to do with the gotomydvr scenario.


Would it be possible to make the error message that appears when the Tivo times out say something different than "disconnected"?


----------



## willardcpa

PowerfulOne said:


> Would it be possible to make the error message that appears when the Tivo times out say something different than "disconnected"?


Yeah, put on something like the stewardesses say - "bu, bye"


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> Would it be possible to make the error message that appears when the Tivo times out say something different than "disconnected"?


Right now its on the "list of things to look into..." -- suffice it to say, if you have to wait more than a second or two for the "disconnected" message to appear, its because of a timeout problem, not a client connection problem, for now.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hello -

We've updated the client build to 1.1. The dbclient is actually exactly the same, but the installer will reinstall the client as well as an additional helper app called the WATCHDOG. The WATCHDOG will periodically monitor the state of your connection to the server as well as the state of the dbclient. If your ISP drops your connection, or you powercycle your router, or something else strange happens where you lose your connection, the WATCHDOG will kill and restart your client within a minute or so and your connection should be re-established without issue.

I recommend that everyone testing simply update their clients by doing the following:

1) telnet to your TiVo
2) copy and paste the following:

*http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh

sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh

sync; reboot*

And you should be good to go.

Note that we are aware of the fact that the client does not run on 7.X on standalone units or on 6.3 for the HR10-250. We'll get a new client out soon.

Please give the aforementioned a try and hopefully this will resolve the disconnect issues!!!

Thx,
Lou


----------



## Fofer

Installed... Thanks, Lou!


----------



## PowerfulOne

tivoupgrade said:


> Hello -
> 
> We've updated the client build to 1.1. The dbclient is actually exactly the same, but the installer will reinstall the client as well as an additional helper app called the WATCHDOG. The WATCHDOG will periodically monitor the state of your connection to the server as well as the state of the dbclient. If your ISP drops your connection, or you powercycle your router, or something else strange happens where you lose your connection, the WATCHDOG will kill and restart your client within a minute or so and your connection should be re-established without issue.
> 
> I recommend that everyone testing simply update their clients by doing the following:
> 
> 1) telnet to your TiVo
> 2) copy and paste the following:
> 
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> 
> sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
> 
> sync; restart
> 
> And you should be good to go.
> 
> Note that we are aware of the fact that the client does not run on 7.X on standalone units or on 6.3 for the HR10-250. We'll get a new client out soon.
> 
> Please give the aforementioned a try and hopefully this will resolve the disconnect issues!!!
> 
> Thx,
> Lou


I installed this, and it seems to do what it advertises. I tried the same experiment I did last week, intentionally disconnecting my DSL connection momentarily, and all 4 of my Tivos would show "disconnected" if I tried them immediately, but they all came back in less than a minute.

BTW, I had to use "reboot" instead of "restart" on my 6.2 Tivos to get it to work; "restart" worked OK on the 2 Tivos running 3.1.1e.


----------



## Fofer

PowerfulOne said:


> BTW, I had to use "reboot" instead of "restart" on my 6.2 Tivos to get it to work; "restart" worked OK on the 2 Tivos running 3.1.1e.


Yeah, me too. "restart" just froze my DTiVo's running 6.2. I had to unplug/replug.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> Yeah, me too. "restart" just froze my DTiVo's running 6.2. I had to unplug/replug.


Thx guys - I'm going to change that right now. "reboot" seems to work better!


----------



## tivoupgrade

PowerfulOne said:


> I installed this, and it seems to do what it advertises. I tried the same experiment I did last week, intentionally disconnecting my DSL connection momentarily, and all 4 of my Tivos would show "disconnected" if I tried them immediately, but they all came back in less than a minute.
> 
> BTW, I had to use "reboot" instead of "restart" on my 6.2 Tivos to get it to work; "restart" worked OK on the 2 Tivos running 3.1.1e.


PowerfulOne -

This is very good to hear; I've tried the same experiment here, simply changing the IP address of my router to a bogus one and essentially disabling it. The watchdog is currently set to monitor the connection every 30 seconds. If there are two consecutive failures, it will kill the existing dbclient and restart it. Currently, logging for the client is turned off, but if you feel like it, you can change that by editing the file

/gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh and setting the LOG variable accordingly; just remember to turn it off at some point or your filesystem may fill up...


----------



## kewashi

The new version installed without a hitch here. Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

Has everyone updated their client software? Has it made any difference?


----------



## Fofer

Seems to be working well over here. I've checked over the last few days and have been able to connect, whereas previously after a day or two I had to restart the TiVo (or the gotomydvr app.)

I had one time where I couldn't connect but it seems like that was because TiVoWeb had stopped running for some reason, and had nothing to do with gotomydvr.


----------



## mferris61

I Had Allot Of Disconnects Last Week, But Now It's Running Great, No Disconnects Over The Last Couple Of Days...

Great Work Guys!!!


----------



## PowerfulOne

PowerfulOne said:


> I installed this, and it seems to do what it advertises. I tried the same experiment I did last week, intentionally disconnecting my DSL connection momentarily, and all 4 of my Tivos would show "disconnected" if I tried them immediately, but they all came back in less than a minute.


GotoMyDVR has continued to work fine on my Tivos (i.e., it connects fine every time I've tried it) since I installed this.


----------



## SteelersFan

I can connect every time I try. However, I get an occasional disconnect when attempting to perform a more complicated action. This is probably a timeout issue with the server because I can then perform simple actions right after with no problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade

For those of you with Series2 Standalone units running 7.X of the software, or HR10-250 units running 6.3a... I'm sure you are all aware that the client won't install/run properly.

What I've determined is that the problem is with http_get in the TiVo software distro; its broken, and I can't figure out a way to run it without it causing problems.

So... the easiest way to fix this is by replacing it. Best way to do it is by first opening a telnet session to your TiVo and renaming the existing one:

mv /tvbin/http_get /tvbin/http_get.old

Then, ftp the attached (unzip it first) one to /tvbin

You should then be able to run the install scripts, as documented. 

Now, there is one other problem, the recently released "watchdog" uses a version of netcat (nc) which also causes some ugliness (if you have a serial cable hooked up and you are getting console messages, you will see them every 30 seconds), but the watchdog still works. 

I am currently running 6.3a on a test system, with the watchdog, have bounced the network several times and things seem to be working just fine.

Have at it...

Lou

PS This is a workaround for now - if/when we come up with a better solution, I will let you know - but with so many HR10-250 units registered, and a few Series2 SA units, I wanted to let you all know ASAP.


----------



## Francesco

Interesting. Earlier in the thread a couple of reported that http_get was indeed broken, but that it was possible to use wget to load it... but it didn't work anyway. Has the new version been written to work with the new 6.3/7.x code?


----------



## tall1

Hi Lou, I am running 6.3a. I installed after replacing http_get and everything works on gotmydvr.com but I get the following error messages displaying in bash:

DTivo3-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 21003
HDTivo3-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: line 46: 21010 Terminated
$TARGETPREFIX/bin/dbclient -T -p $SERVERPORT -i $TARGETPREFIX/etc/$USERKEY $US
[email protected]$SERVER -R $TUNNELPORT:127.0.0.1:$CLIENTPORT -L 7:127.0.0.1:7

HDTivo3-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: line 46: 21044 Terminated
$TARGETPREFIX/bin/dbclient -T -p $SERVERPORT -i $TARGETPREFIX/etc/$USERKEY $US
[email protected]$SERVER -R $TUNNELPORT:127.0.0.1:$CLIENTPORT -L 7:127.0.0.1:7
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: line 46: 21078 Terminated $TARGETPREFI
X/bin/dbclient -T -p $SERVERPORT -i $TARGETPREFIX/etc/$USERKEY [email protected]$SERVER -R
$TUNNELPORT:127.0.0.1:$CLIENTPORT -L 7:127.0.0.1:7

HDTivo3-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: line 46: 21123 Terminated
$TARGETPREFIX/bin/dbclient -T -p $SERVERPORT -i $TARGETPREFIX/etc/$USERKEY $US
[email protected]$SERVER -R $TUNNELPORT:127.0.0.1:$CLIENTPORT -L 7:127.0.0.1:7


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> Interesting. Earlier in the thread a couple of reported that http_get was indeed broken, but that it was possible to use wget to load it... but it didn't work anyway. Has the new version been written to work with the new 6.3/7.x code?


Francesco -

Sorry, I was not clear in my previous post. NOTHING has changed with the new version of the client, other than the introduction of the watchdog process. We have known, for some time, that http_get was broken. Fudging the install with wget only gets you halfway there -- the client that is run (dbclient) also depends on http_get and that is why it still won't run.

With that said, IF you replace http_get with the one I attached, dbclient should run just fine. At least it does on 6.3a, so I'm hoping it will on 7.X.

Tall 1 --

What you are seeing is this... the watchdog process requires the use of netcat, and netcat is ALSO broken on 6.3a (and 7.X I would presume); so the error messages you are seeing is the watchdog FAILING every 30 seconds, killing the dbclient and starting it up again. Its ugly, and although it doesn't appear to affect performance, I can't guarantee that it won't.

What you might want to do is go in and fiddle with the file, /gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh

You should be able to play with the intervals, or just comment out the code that invokes the watchdog, altogether. I can't give you specifics on this because I am remote right now.

One thing we could do is give you access to the older version of the client, the one without the watchdog (or you could just strip out the watchdog from this one); it should work fine as long as you replace http_get.

Obviously, these are all workarounds for now, we'll come up with something more elegant, longer term.

Lastly, I am travelling tomorrow - back in the Bay area for the week. Don't expect to see a lot of me on this thread, but I will duck in every now and then.

Have fun.

Lou


----------



## tall1

Thanks Lou, I think I got watchdog turned off; no more messages. I am still connected and playing around with TWP 1.4. All seems ok. I will post any unusual behavior. The HDTivo I am testing with is in the bedroom and non-mission critical so I'm not worried if it gets wiggy.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tall1 said:


> Thanks Lou, I think I got watchdog turned off; no more messages. I am still connected and playing around with TWP 1.4. All seems ok. I will post any unusual behavior. The HDTivo I am testing with is in the bedroom and non-mission critical so I'm not worried if it gets wiggy.


Cool. I just got home and took another look at the code. For anyone else who is trying this - if you want to disable the watcher, you have a couple of simple options:

option 1: edit the file /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr, and comment out the lines that look like this:

# Starts watchdog process (if exist) 
if [ -x /gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh ]; then 
/gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 & 
fi

option 2: rename or remove the file called /gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh

That's it...


----------



## Francesco

I can confirm that it works the same way and generates the same "ugliness"  on a Series 2.5 running 7.3.1...

Thanks! :up:


----------



## tivoupgrade

That's good to know... you might try disabling the watchdog as things may work fine for you without it...

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Here's another little tidbit:

Ok, here is something REALLY weird.

NC misbehaves if I run it from a telnet session to the box - ie if I telnet in from an xterm I get page_faults on the console and the program seg_faults.

BUT, if I run NC from the console, itself, it runs FINE.

This is not the case with http_get, but the bottom line is that NC works ok when invoked by the watchdog, as long as the watchdog is invoked from the console window (serial port) or from the startup files, themselves.


Bottom line: If you are running 6.3a, or 7.X on a Series2 SA; install the client, as discussed above (replace your http_get). Then reboot after installing, as opposed to starting the client manually. If you have a serial port, you can try starting the client manually from there, as an alternative. Use PS to verify that your watchdog is running. Things might run smoother, that way.


----------



## kimsan

Just a quick input.

Finally installed on 2 HR10-250s: one instant cake/zippered, one mfs restored original/zippered, both 3.1.5f

Both on fixed IPs
Dynamic IP DSL router

ZERO problems whatsoever! Install was flawless on both. Accessing from a laptop on the same network->GoToMyDVR page->TiVo works great.

Nice job on this one! :up:


----------



## alwayscool

Francesco said:


> I can't get the client to load onto my TCD540; when I add the first line ("http_get...") via telnet, I get "Segmentation fault."


I tried to install it last night and got the same "Segmentation fault" as he did. So I managed to install the files manually by editing the b_install.sh file and ftp'ing the files to the proper directories, but no go. I guess it's because I'm running 6.3a.

Here is my setup:
Hr10-250 with a FA120 adapter hardwired - Static IP
Fast ethernet switch
Linksys router
Bellsouth Westell modem @ 6 mb down and 348 kb up -DSL

It seems that my Hr10-250 won't connect to the Internet.  
Any suggestions? And do you have this software working on 6.3a yet?
Thank you.

***** UPDATE *****
I edited b_install.sh to use wget instead of http_get and the files downloaded and installed fine, however when I ran the program I got this error:

bash-2.02# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 7451
bash-2.02# Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***

***** UPDATE *****
Read the entire thread (took an hour)  and replaced http_get and it finally works great on my HR10-250!!! Great work guys! However, there was NO watchdog.sh to edit or rename.


----------



## tivoupgrade

We'll be updating the installation again in a couple of days; unfortunately, http_get will still need to be replaced on 6.3a systems and on Series2 SA units, however that will be it - the watchdog will still run fine in the updated version as we've gotten a fixed version of netcat (thx rbautch!!!) that will do the trick.

More soon....


----------



## bishop05

i'm really into this but new the the scene, how would i have to do to get this installed?


----------



## Francesco

First off, is your TiVo hacked and running TiVoweb or TivoWeb Plus?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Please see the first two posts of the thread. I've just updated them with some more information related to supported platforms, client status, etc. BTW, we have about 400 units registered with the site now; if you haven't responded to the survey, please do so!

Thx


----------



## tivoupgrade

Anyone having problems with connectivity on Series1 boxes? I just found a bug, thx to one tester. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## cassos

tivoupgrade said:


> Anyone having problems with connectivity on Series1 boxes? I just found a bug, thx to one tester. Anyone else seen it?


Hi Lou,

It works for both my old Sony SAT T-60 DirectTV Tivo 1 and my newer Hughes HR10-250 DirectTV Tivo 2 recently upgraded to 6.3a. The only thing I noticed on the Tivo 1 is that the automatic install did not work to start the service automatically, I edited the rc.sysinit.author to remove the if statement and directly start /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & (although I don't understand why...)

Anyway, many thanks to you for setting this up, I was about to setup my home with a dmz, and a proxy server, you saved me a lot of time! and it works great!


----------



## chezpaul

So I got the email from gotomydvr.com and went to the site, registered my Tivo.
Teleneted to my HDR10-250 running 6.3a with PTVnet and TWP 1.3.1 (meaning it's hacked yes)

When I enter the first command:
http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
Then I get this error:
Segmentation fault

Me not know what this means...


----------



## chezpaul

I just read you second post and replaced the http_get file et voilà.. Hapiness...


----------



## chezpaul

Okay so when I try to select my Tivo in gotomydvr.com, I'm asked for a username and password.
I thought they wanted again the one I use to login to gotomydvr.com but I guess not.
Which password do you guys want ?
Did I miss a step ?


----------



## chezpaul

Well, well, I didn't change a thing and now (after I've waited 5 minutes) I can go through (without being asked for a password) but now I get this message:

Unit disconnected!
Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.

But it is connected as I can access it directly through the network... Mmmm...

I even rebooted the Tivo unit... 

Would I need to change anything on my router ?
I'm surprised I don't need to change any forwarding stuff on the router.

PS: I'm running my Tivo in STATIC on the network.


----------



## cassos

chezpaul said:


> Which password do you guys want ?
> Did I miss a step ?


login as oztivo with no password

you can change all that in the config file
/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb.cfg

Christian.


----------



## cassos

Paul,

I had to do the same
Christian


----------



## tivoupgrade

Remember guys, its TWP 1.3.1 that is requiring the authentication because the default configuration file requires this for connections from an outside network. Apparently, the authentication restrictions are relaxed (be default) if you are connecting from an internal network...

... in any case, it sounds like you've gotten it working.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Just made a modification to the gotomydvr client that effects operation of the 'watchdog' running on Series1 standalone and directivo architectures. If you have one of these platforms, I recommend you download, install and reboot as per the instructions. If you have a Series2, it won't hurt, but it won't change anything, either (at least its not supposed to)...

Please post your results and feedback here...

Thanks again!!!!

Lou


----------



## cassos

tivoupgrade said:


> Just made a modification to the gotomydvr client that effects operation of the 'watchdog' running on Series1 standalone and directivo architectures. If you have one of these platforms, I recommend you download, install and reboot as per the instructions. If you have a Series2, it won't hurt, but it won't change anything, either (at least its not supposed to)...
> 
> Please post your results and feedback here...
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> 
> Lou


Hi Lou,

I installed it last night on both of my Tivo 1 and 2 with success,
I noticed however a few "mount: / is busy" but it worked.

Christian.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Glad its working; tests here reveal that the watchdog on Series1 units is now working.

The 'mount' errors/warnings can be ignored. I'll try to make some modifications to obscure those messages for the next release.


----------



## 6stringbass

Just install client on two units shown below. So far no problems (after I fixed an IP problem...I run a two routers...one is for ISP connection and other acts as a switch right now as it's WAN port died...got the right one IP'd to the address the Tivo's are set to for gateway). Been trying both units with no disconnect problems. Large amounts of data from Tivo take a while but can't really complain as the cost of the service is quite low. One question Lou....what survey?


----------



## anmoore

I have a networked Philips Series 1 with the software installed. When I try to register the unit on the add/remove Tivo unit page, I get the red message "Please add a valid service ID."

This has happened over three days, and I have verified my ID online with Tivo and using the crypto -gsn.

Suggestions?


----------



## stivovance

anmoore said:


> I have a networked Philips Series 1 with the software installed. When I try to register the unit on the add/remove Tivo unit page, I get the red message "Please add a valid service ID."
> 
> This has happened over three days, and I have verified my ID online with Tivo and using the crypto -gsn.
> 
> Suggestions?


Sure sounds like you may be typing it incorrectly. Try using "copy" and "paste" to ensure its being registered on the site correctly. It should be 15 digits long...


----------



## anmoore

Sorry I didn't get back sooner. I found that not using hyphens did the trick. Tivo online and Tivo boxes show hyphens.

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

Something's changed with the gotomydvr.com web page; because this week I had an opportunity to use it on the road, via my Treo 700p, and the browser on this platform (Blazer) didn't work. All I see is the top navigation bar, but TiVoWeb's actual navigation doesn't display. 

I had to call my friend and have him log into my TiVo from his desktop browser... which kind of defeats the purpose for me. The whole joy of TiVoWeb is being able to set up last-minute recordings when I'm on the road... from my smartphone.

It initially (at one point) did work on this Treo, so something's been changed...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> Something's changed with the gotomydvr.com web page; because this week I had an opportunity to use it on the road, via my Treo 700p, and the browser on this platform (Blazer) didn't work. All I see is the top navigation bar, but TiVoWeb's actual navigation doesn't display.
> 
> I had to call my friend and have him log into my TiVo from his desktop browser... which kind of defeats the purpose for me. The whole joy of TiVoWeb is being able to set up last-minute recordings when I'm on the road... from my smartphone.
> 
> It initially (at one point) did work on this Treo, so something's been changed...


As far as I know, nothing much has changed. We did put a .swf banner add at the top of the page - not sure if that would have affected things...


----------



## Fofer

Well, allow me to submit this as a bug report then; I am unable to navigate the site properly on a the default Palm OS web browser, Blazer. If anyone else with a Treo 700p can corroborate, I'd appreciate it.

I've just tried again with the same results. The top navigation bar loads and I can select which TiVo to connect to, but the actual "TiVoWeb" frame doesn't display.

Seeing as the Treo smartphone is the only way I'd connect to my TiVo remotely, this is somewhat of a dealbreaker.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> Well, allow me to submit this as a bug report then; I am unable to navigate the site properly on a the default Palm OS web browser, Blazer. If anyone else with a Treo 700p can corroborate, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I've just tried again with the same results. The top navigation bar loads and I can select which TiVo to connect to, but the actual "TiVoWeb" frame doesn't display.
> 
> Seeing as the Treo smartphone is the only way I'd connect to my TiVo remotely, this is somewhat of a dealbreaker.


Weird; I don't know what could have changed that would have affected that. I'd hate to see you throw your Treo away, though... 

In any case, the site really isn't designed for smartphone usage so I'm surprised you were able to get to it that way at all - at some point, we'll look at detecting and providing a better way to deal with mobile devices, but that's not how the site is currently implemented (need to crawl before you walk, you know?).


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, and thanks for the feedback.

For the record though, I know it worked for me at one point (I was just annoyed at the HUGE navigation banner I had to scroll past, and reported as such here in this thread.)

I am also able to connect directly to my TiVoWeb via Blazer and it displays fine (of course.)

It must be some sort of frame issue with gotmydvr.com... or something to do with that new .swf, I'm thinking. I do sincerely hope you'll be able to get it working on any browser, as that's sort of the beauty of TiVoWeb.

In the meantime I'll check into alternate Palm OS browsers to see if I can suss out a workable solution...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Fofer said:


> It must be some sort of frame issue with gotmydvr.com... or something to do with that new .swf, I'm thinking. I do sincerely hope you'll be able to get it working on any browser, as that's sort of the beauty of TiVoWeb.


After yesterday's post, I had the .swf removed, thinking that may be the problem; if you haven't tried since then - please try again. If that wasn't the problem, then I honestly don't know - as far as I know, nothing has changed, but I'll keep my eyes open...


----------



## Fofer

Yep, tested again, and it still doesn't work with Blazer. If/when you're ready to test against this Palm OS standard browser, there's an emulator that may help, FWIW...

I just installed Opera Mini on the Treo and the page seems to load fine. It's not ideal, as Opera Mini is a bit clunky... but for me, it is better than nothing right now. 

Thanks for the dialogue. Best of luck with the continuing work on this cool tool.


----------



## mmeltzer

Forgive me if this has been answered already, but I can't find it anywhere here. I have a Series 2 DirecTiVo that I have set up with the Zipper, running software version 6.2, I set up a GoToMyDVR account with my TiVo's number. I just can't get the program installed. I copy and paste the command to get the install file into a Telnet session, but I always get the same response:

connect failed, reason = Connection timed out
connect failed, reason = Connection timed out

(Yes, it shows up twice like that.) I have tried this several times, on different days and times. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Michelle


----------



## tivoupgrade

mmeltzer said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered already, but I can't find it anywhere here. I have a Series 2 DirecTiVo that I have set up with the Zipper, running software version 6.2, I set up a GoToMyDVR account with my TiVo's number. I just can't get the program installed. I copy and paste the command to get the install file into a Telnet session, but I always get the same response:
> 
> connect failed, reason = Connection timed out
> connect failed, reason = Connection timed out
> 
> (Yes, it shows up twice like that.) I have tried this several times, on different days and times. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Michelle


Sounds like your TiVo can't reach our server. Probably something with your routing tables or something similar. I'd head back over to whatever support threads you used for configuring the zipper and look through there for help in verifying that your network configurations are setup properly.


----------



## mmeltzer

Okay, so I went into my TiVo settings with TivoWebPlus and had to change the NetSettings slightly, and now it works fine. I was able to download and install the program, and tested it by connecting with a different computer and it works. Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

Excellent. Can you post a screen shot of what they should be setup like (if you think it will be useful to others?) Thx


----------



## mrbogusbaxter

Easy install, I decided to completely format my HD and start form beginning. Simple telnet to receiver to install worked like a charm. Testing access here at work...not a glitch!

Ya know we have all been waiting for something like this...to remotely login and not have to jump through hoops to do it! Cant wait to see whats in store.

HDVR2 - Mod 300GB
Zipper, PTV Instant Cake, Tools CD.
Netgear FA-120 - WIRED (non wireless)

BB


----------



## lhandelsman

Just an fyi, I got this up and running after I Zipper'ed my drive. No problems whatsoever.

Works great.

DSR7000 DirecTiVO
airlink USB adapter to DLink bridge to Linksys wireless g router


PS-I thought Zipper installed this tool, and when it didn't work at first, I tried to run ps - aux and I kept getting errors saying that -a was not a valid switch for ps or something. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jporter12

lhandelsman said:


> Just an fyi, I got this up and running after I Zipper'ed my drive. No problems whatsoever.
> 
> Works great.
> 
> DSR7000 DirecTiVO
> airlink USB adapter to DLink bridge to Linksys wireless g router
> 
> PS-I thought Zipper installed this tool, and when it didn't work at first, I tried to run ps - aux and I kept getting errors saying that -a was not a valid switch for ps or something. What am I doing wrong?


Runs great my DSR7000, Zippered, TWP 1.3.0. I use a Linksys USB200 (ver 2, I believe) and a Netgear WGPS606 print server/4 port switch for a bridge.

I get the same issue with ps. If I run just "ps" without the "-aux", I get a long list, which does show the proper processes running. Maybe a different version of ps is being used?

Sorry if this has already been hammered out, but for putting this into Hackman, how about a restart option, along with a stop button? This may be better discussed over in the Hackman thread though.

Anyway, thanks for a great addition to my TiVo!


----------



## tivoupgrade

For those of you heading home/away for the Thanksgiving holiday, log into your gotomydvr account and make sure everything is working OK -- I haven't heard of any problems in some time, so I assume things are working well!!!

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> For those of you heading home/away for the Thanksgiving holiday, log into your gotomydvr account and make sure everything is working OK -- I haven't heard of any problems in some time, so I assume things are working well!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Lou


Hey Lou,

Great stuff on both gotomydvr and Slicer.

gotomydvr is working perfectly on my primary 3.1.5f HR10-250. No issues.

Bedroom HR10 is Zipper/Slicer upgraded to 6.3a. No joy.

I replaced http_get and followed your latest instructions:



> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


and got:



> /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: connection to [email protected]:22 exited:
> Failed to get remote version


Also tried a reboot with this in .author:



> #############################################
> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> echo $gotomydvr_stub
> fi


Any thoughts?

As a bonus question, any reason to leave this:



> #############################################
> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> # if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> # echo $gotomydvr_stub
> # fi


in .author once 6.3a is in?

Thanks for all your work on the *whole* product line!


----------



## tivoupgrade

kimsan said:


> Hey Lou,
> 
> Great stuff on both gotomydvr and Slicer.
> 
> gotomydvr is working perfectly on my primary 3.1.5f HR10-250. No issues.
> 
> Bedroom HR10 is Zipper/Slicer upgraded to 6.3a. No joy.
> 
> I replaced http_get and followed your latest instructions:
> 
> and got:
> 
> Also tried a reboot with this in .author:
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> As a bonus question, any reason to leave this:
> 
> in .author once 6.3a is in?
> 
> Thanks for all your work on the *whole* product line!


Sounds like your unit may not be able to see the "outside" world, but can't say for sure. I have NO experience with the zipper, so you should check on their support threads to see if its something related to that.

Thx


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> Sounds like your unit may not be able to see the "outside" world, but can't say for sure. I have NO experience with the zipper, so you should check on their support threads to see if its something related to that.
> 
> Thx


I'll check there as well.

Since I could *get* the gotomydvr files by IP address, it would seem the box can see the outside world. If the app itself uses a name rather than IP it points to broken DNS. At least that seems like the most obvious choice to me.

Thanks again for all the great stuff you provide!


----------



## tivoupgrade

kimsan said:


> I'll check there as well.
> 
> Since I could *get* the gotomydvr files by IP address, it would seem the box can see the outside world. If the app itself uses a name rather than IP it points to broken DNS. At least that seems like the most obvious choice to me.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great stuff you provide!


Everything is IP based; so not a DNS issue. I'd check to ensure you don't have some sort of firewalling going on that could be blocking outgoing connections on outgoing ports. Whatever is going on seems to be very specific to your environment, so I'd try to isolate/eliminate the variables as much as possible.

Thx for the good words...

Lou


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> Everything is IP based; so not a DNS issue. I'd check to ensure you don't have some sort of firewalling going on that could be blocking outgoing connections on outgoing ports. Whatever is going on seems to be very specific to your environment, so I'd try to isolate/eliminate the variables as much as possible.
> 
> Thx for the good words...
> 
> Lou


No joy so far. TWP certainly works for 6.3a and 3.1.5.f on the local net and via gotomydvr on the 3.1.5f box only. But the 3.1.5f box is also running and older version of TWP. Possible issue.

Both can ping the outside world via name or IP.

No firewall in effect on the router/gateway.

Still digging in.

Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## zayash

Hello,

Love the potential of this service, but I'm running into a problem.

After selecting my TiVo on the SELECTiVo page, I get the following window,

*The server gotomydvr at TivoWebPlus - v1.3.1 requires a username and password.*

I typed the same Username and Password that I used to logon to my account.
No good.
What am I missing?


----------



## zayash

Voila!..Got the solution further back on this thread!

Login: oztivo
No password.

I LOVE THIS SERVICE!!!!


----------



## tivoupgrade

zayash said:


> Voila!..Got the solution further back on this thread!
> 
> Login: oztivo
> No password.
> 
> I LOVE THIS SERVICE!!!!


Glad you got things sorted!

To clarify for others who are reading the thread; the username/password you had to enter was not related to the gotomydvr service at all - its part of the configuration of your version of TiVoWebPlus which requires you to enter a username/password when accessing your unit from outside your network.

IE - had you mapped ports using your router, instead of using gotomydvr.com, you'd have faced the same issue.

As far as I know, this is the default configuration of TiVoWebPlus 1.3.1...


----------



## grizzly_cs

Workin fine except the occasional timeout during write operations in tivoweb... (Blocklist, mostly) which is no big deal, since a refresh shows the changes etc... 

Hughes SD-DVR 40 - Linksys200m
Hughes HDVR2 - Netgear FA-120

Both modded with Zipper 

Router - Linksys BEFSR81 / Motorola Surfboard SB5100 Cable Modem


----------



## ForrestB

Does installing this software on the Tivo cause it to reboot regularly? I have 2 Zippered Tivo's and the one with the remote access tool reboots every 2-3 days (middle of the night), while the other Zippered Tivo that doesn't have remote access installed currently has an uptime of 33 days. Both are running TWP 1.2.1


----------



## tivoupgrade

ForrestB said:


> Does installing this software on the Tivo cause it to reboot regularly? I have 2 Zippered Tivo's and the one with the remote access tool reboots every 2-3 days (middle of the night), while the other Zippered Tivo that doesn't have remote access installed currently has an uptime of 33 days. Both are running TWP 1.2.1


No; if your TiVo is spontaneously rebooting than it is likely due to some other reason; it is possible that it could be interacting with something else that is causing the reboot, but in standard PTVnet installations I know of no issues. Also, I think there are enough other folks that are using gotomydvr with zippered systems that if that were happening, someone would have mentioned it by now.

I'd try disabling the gotomydvr stuff and eliminating variables until you find the culprit.


----------



## ForrestB

OK, thanks for the info. The Tivo is NOT spontaneously rebooting, but doing it on schedule. If the remote access software is not causing it, then I think it was an option when I Zippered the drives.


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> Everything is IP based; so not a DNS issue. I'd check to ensure you don't have some sort of firewalling going on that could be blocking outgoing connections on outgoing ports. Whatever is going on seems to be very specific to your environment, so I'd try to isolate/eliminate the variables as much as possible.
> 
> Thx for the good words...
> 
> Lou


Further digging reveals gotomydvr runs fine from bash and is fully accessable, but ends when the bash session closes.

/gotomtdvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & in rc.sysinit.author does *not* continue running on 3.1.5.f or 6.3a.

Probably answered back a few pages. I'll be reading up as time allows.

This'll be lovely ones I get my head out of my arse


----------



## tivoupgrade

kimsan said:


> Further digging reveals gotomydvr runs fine from bash and is fully accessable, but ends when the bash session closes.
> 
> /gotomtdvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & in rc.sysinit.author does *not* continue running on 3.1.5.f or 6.3a.
> 
> Probably answered back a few pages. I'll be reading up as time allows.
> 
> This'll be lovely ones I get my head out of my arse


Yes, I think this is mentioned a few pages back; a simple way to deal with that... restart your unit, then things should run fine...


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes, I think this is mentioned a few pages back; a simple way to deal with that... restart your unit, then things should run fine...


Seems like it *should* be that way. And it was in the initital rev I installed.

Current rev (1.2 I think) doesn't behave quite as well for me.

I reran install per standard instructions:



> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


with no hitch on a 3.1.5f HR10.

Client connected and was accessable via gotomydvr page.

I entered:



> sync ; reboot


Nothing got added to rc.sysinit.author this build.

I manually added:



> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
> fi


as it appeared after a previous installs and rebooted. No joy.

So for me, the client is fine when run from bash for the duration of the bash session, but fails to remain running and fails to remain running from rc.sysinit.author.

Have I blown something in the syntax of the .author command?


----------



## tivoupgrade

kimsan said:


> Seems like it *should* be that way. And it was in the initital rev I installed.
> 
> Current rev (1.2 I think) doesn't behave quite as well for me.
> 
> I reran install per standard instructions:
> 
> with no hitch on a 3.1.5f HR10.
> 
> Client connected and was accessable via gotomydvr page.
> 
> I entered:
> 
> Nothing got added to rc.sysinit.author this build.
> 
> I manually added:
> 
> as it appeared after a previous installs and rebooted. No joy.
> 
> So for me, the client is fine when run from bash for the duration of the bash session, but fails to remain running and fails to remain running from rc.sysinit.author.
> 
> Have I blown something in the syntax of the .author command?


Your syntax is good. Odd that it didn't add the startup commands to your rc.sysinit.author as the only time it shouldn't is when they are already in there. You might want to verify that the changes you put into rc.sysinit.author are, in fact, there -- perhaps you did not write the file, or sync before you rebooted again?

If you can give me telnet access to your unit, I can poke around - but with over 500 people now running the client, I'm pretty sure the installation scripts are solid - not sure what exactly is going on with your system, but its probably something relatively easy to fix.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hi - 

We had to reboot the server early this morning and I noticed that my clients did not automatically reconnect; if anyone has a problem connecting, please restart your TiVo if you can...

... if others are able to connect, please respond here; I'm interested to know because in theory, the units should all automatically reconnect!

Lou


----------



## SteelersFan

All 5 of mine reconnected and seem to be working OK.


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> If you can give me telnet access to your unit, I can poke around - but with over 500 people now running the client, I'm pretty sure the installation scripts are solid - not sure what exactly is going on with your system, but its probably something relatively easy to fix.


Thanks for the kind words. when I'm ignorant I follow instructions meticulously.

I'm kinda ignorant on the telnet access aspect. What do I need to do to help you (help me)?

15 years ago I was a networking wiz....IP access from home via modem to RAS server on a govt net (before they knew how to look)...now...not so much.

If it helps, I'm on a Verizon DSL account with a Westell 327w router. What do I need to do?


----------



## tivoupgrade

kimsan said:


> Thanks for the kind words. when I'm ignorant I follow instructions meticulously.
> 
> I'm kinda ignorant on the telnet access aspect. What do I need to do to help you (help me)?
> 
> 15 years ago I was a networking wiz....IP access from home via modem to RAS server on a govt net (before they knew how to look)...now...not so much.
> 
> If it helps, I'm on a Verizon DSL account with a Westell 327w router. What do I need to do?


I'm sorry, I can't walk you through all the details of that; broadly speaking, you'd need to configure your router's port forwarding capability (if it has it) so that telnet traffic (port 23) is mapped to your TiVo. Google is your friend on this issue - its not a tivo-specific one, so you can find lots of info on that...

What might be an easier thing is just go through your installation/hack, etc from the start - you are still the only one (out of hundreds) having this problem, so its likely that redoing things will probably fix the problem, even if you don't know what it is.


----------



## kimsan

tivoupgrade said:


> I'm sorry, I can't walk you through all the details of that; broadly speaking, you'd need to configure your router's port forwarding capability (if it has it) so that telnet traffic (port 23) is mapped to your TiVo. Google is your friend on this issue - its not a tivo-specific one, so you can find lots of info on that...


That's enough of aa pointer to get me going in the right direction.



> What might be an easier thing is just go through your installation/hack, etc from the start - you are still the only one (out of hundreds) having this problem, so its likely that redoing things will probably fix the problem, even if you don't know what it is.


I'll be trying *that* approach with my spare drive...back to 3.1.5f and start from scratch 

Time is the issue right now. We're tracking the shuttle launch (attempt tonight) on Saturday, then our own orbital launch for the Air Force on Monday morning.

I'll post results as they happen.

Thanks again.


----------



## IcedTivo

tivoupgrade said:


> I've never seen a situation where the dbclient took any measurable amount of CPU time. Am wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that the unit you are talking about is unsubbed. Is this repeateable? ie - what happens when you reinstall the client?


Great app and thanks a bunch!

Unlike SteveT, my Dtivo is subbed; (he didn't reply back on his post...) I noticed slowdown today and using TOP find dbclient @ 85% of cpu consistantly w/ low of 55%. I reinstalled and no change. kill -9 pid doesn't seem to work but don't know if i'm doing that correctly...

Any ideas what is going on? I can connect remotely and everything else seems ok.

It would be nice to be able to shut it down w/Hackman as well if possible.


----------



## tivoupgrade

IcedTivo said:


> Great app and thanks a bunch!
> 
> Unlike SteveT, my Dtivo is subbed; (he didn't reply back on his post...) I noticed slowdown today and using TOP find dbclient @ 85% of cpu consistantly w/ low of 55%. I reinstalled and no change. kill -9 pid doesn't seem to work but don't know if i'm doing that correctly...
> 
> Any ideas what is going on? I can connect remotely and everything else seems ok.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to shut it down w/Hackman as well if possible.


Well, that seems a little odd. kill -9 on the pid should work for killing the client, but if thats not working then something has lost its way. I think your only alternative at this point would be restarting the unit and seeing if the problem happens again.


----------



## SteveT

IcedTivo said:


> ....Unlike SteveT, my Dtivo is subbed; (he didn't reply back on his post...).....


Oops, forgot about that. The update is that I did not reinstall the client until after the new 10/1/2006 version came out and I loaded it. Since then, I've not seen the slowdown at all.

However, I believe the problem may have been related to that tivo losing /dev/null, as I had to fix that shortly after I removed gotomydvr. (I can't recall if I was still seeing the slowdown, or if something was crashing)

You can check for it by running
ls -l /dev/null

You can recreate it by running
mknod /dev/null c 1 3
chmod 666 /dev/null


----------



## IcedTivo

Null is ok. I've restarted several times with no change. This am dbclient was 89% and twp just wouldn't work at all. I tried re-install several times with no change. Strange thing... when I do kill -9 <pid> the pid will change but dbclient remains loaded (or reloads?).


----------



## PJO1966

I've had a problem a couple times now. I'll be browsing through the menus, getting myself acclimated, when I suddenly will get the "Unit disconnected!
Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later." message. I still have access via telnet, but no luck with gotomydvr. If I re-enter


> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


 through telnet, I can have access again.

Any thoughts? I searched through the thread and didn't find anything.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PJO1966 said:


> I've had a problem a couple times now. I'll be browsing through the menus, getting myself acclimated, when I suddenly will get the "Unit disconnected!
> Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later." message. I still have access via telnet, but no luck with gotomydvr. If I re-enter through telnet, I can have access again.
> 
> Any thoughts? I searched through the thread and didn't find anything.


Its one of three things:

1) time-outs - due to selection of TiVoWeb functions that take a long time to complete. if you are jumping around and clicking on things before the unit has had a chance to complete and operation and serve its request back through our server to you, then that is likely to be the problem. some TiVoWeb operations are SO slow that they will take longer than 30-seconds to complete, and if that is the case, you will also get a disconnect message because our server will time-out waiting for your tivo

2) intermittent network connectivity - if your network connection is intermittent, then you may be getting disconnect messages because your unit may be temporarily disconnected

3) a problem with your TiVo or the client server crashing. if that is happening, the watchdog process will restart the client, when it can....


----------



## Dennisj

Just found this thread after being away from the tivocommunity for a while --- until the Season Pass fiasco this month / week affected me.

Installed the client on Sony Series 1 SA and it loaded fine and appears to be working (PS doesn't but I'll investigate that later.)

But I get "unit disconnected" at the website.

If I try to start from Bash prompt I get the error

bash-2.02# /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: Error listening: Address
already in use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7

so client appears to be running but never shows up at the website.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dennisj

Forgot to include the configuration info. . .

1. UNIT TYPE -- Sony Series 1 SA 1000
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): Cable
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: dynamic on Cable Modem - Static on Tivo
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): Turbonet through a dLink pocket router as client / Bridge
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): Yes


----------



## brianmay27

first great product (seems like  ) has there been a update on the 


Code:


./rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***

problem? sorry if there was i looked through 8 pages and got fed up of spending so much time looking.

Thanks!


----------



## PJO1966

tivoupgrade said:


> Its one of three things:
> 
> 1) time-outs - due to selection of TiVoWeb functions that take a long time to complete. if you are jumping around and clicking on things before the unit has had a chance to complete and operation and serve its request back through our server to you, then that is likely to be the problem. some TiVoWeb operations are SO slow that they will take longer than 30-seconds to complete, and if that is the case, you will also get a disconnect message because our server will time-out waiting for your tivo
> 
> 2) intermittent network connectivity - if your network connection is intermittent, then you may be getting disconnect messages because your unit may be temporarily disconnected
> 
> 3) a problem with your TiVo or the client server crashing. if that is happening, the watchdog process will restart the client, when it can....


I'm still having issues.

1. Not an issue this time around. i've been giving TiVoWeb time to do it's thing before clicking on something else.
2. I haven't had any networking issues.
3. Unknown. I got the message again last night and this morning still was not able to connect. I re-entered the commands above via telnet and am back in business.

*edit for clarity* Once I get disconnected, the *only* way I can reconnect is by re-entering the commands above.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PJO1966 said:


> I'm still having issues.
> 
> 1. Not an issue this time around. i've been giving TiVoWeb time to do it's thing before clicking on something else.
> 2. I haven't had any networking issues.
> 3. Unknown. I got the message again last night and this morning still was not able to connect. I re-entered the commands above via telnet and am back in business.
> 
> *edit for clarity* Once I get disconnected, the *only* way I can reconnect is by re-entering the commands above.


Not sure which commands you are re-entering, but if you are starting up the client from a telnet session and then leaving that telnet session, then the client is existing when the telnet session is exited. If that sounds like the problem you are having, then I'd recommend you ensure that the startup commands have been appended to your rc.sysinit.author file (that is typically done at install time) and then restart your unit and verify that the client is started up automatically, as it should be; then I think you will be OK.


----------



## PJO1966

tivoupgrade said:


> Not sure which commands you are re-entering, but if you are starting up the client from a telnet session and then leaving that telnet session, then the client is existing when the telnet session is exited. If that sounds like the problem you are having, then I'd recommend you ensure that the startup commands have been appended to your rc.sysinit.author file (that is typically done at install time) and then restart your unit and verify that the client is started up automatically, as it should be; then I think you will be OK.


I'm not starting from a telnet session, I'm starting right from the website. The commands I'm talking about are:


> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


Once I enter those again, I am able to reconnect via the website.


----------



## tivoupgrade

I still don't fully understand what you are saying.

What do you mean "starting right from the website?"

For you to type those commands and execute them on your TiVo, you need to be in some sort of session, either bash from the serial port, or a telnet session, yes?


----------



## PJO1966

tivoupgrade said:


> I still don't fully understand what you are saying.
> 
> What do you mean "starting right from the website?"
> 
> For you to type those commands and execute them on your TiVo, you need to be in some sort of session, either bash from the serial port, or a telnet session, yes?


Sorry if I've been unclear. I connect from GoToMyDVR.com. All is well. Once I get a disconnect message, the only way to reconnect is to open up a telnet session and re-enter the codes in the above message. Once I've done that, I can go back to GoToMyDVR.com and connect.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PJO1966 said:


> Sorry if I've been unclear. I connect from GoToMyDVR.com. All is well. Once I get a disconnect message, the only way to reconnect is to open up a telnet session and re-enter the codes in the above message. Once I've done that, I can go back to GoToMyDVR.com and connect.


Ok; that is my point. You are starting (and restarting) the client from a telnet session. That is what this command is:



Code:


/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

You are manually starting the client.

And if you do that, and exit the telnet session, you will kill the client process.

My recommendation: Restart your unit; you should then not need to manually start the client as the startup commands are in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file (you can doublecheck to see if they are there), and things should work ok from there... If you still get 'disconnect' messages it is because of a router or possibly an ISP issue (causing the loss of connectivity), OR the client on your unit is crashing for some reason. If its the latter situation, the watchdog process should automatically restart the client.

Again, all of this is null and void if you are manually starting the client and then exiting the session you are using to start the client.


----------



## benallenuk

Not working for me, It installed ok from the script, but hasnt made changes to .author, so i have to run it from a telnet window.

type: /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
and get a reply of:
[1] 317

Unit disconnected! message every time on the webpage.

have maual gateway in rc.sysinit of:

/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.2.1

I can ping my router ok, and can ping google.com from tivo ok,

can access my tivo using my normal http://WANIP:5000

Any ideas?

1. UNIT TYPE: Thompson Series 1 (UK) (2.5.5)
2. BROADBAND TYPE: Cable (transparent Proxy - I think. NTL)
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP - Dynamic IP, but the cable modem is never turned off
4. NETWORK ADAPTER: Turbonet set to 192.168.2.100

Do i need any port forwards in the router, I have removed the port map 5000 to tivo, still doesnt work. Have tried mapping port 80 to tivo, not working either.

HELP

cheers


----------



## tivoupgrade

There is some conflicting information in your post; can you please attempt to reinstall the client and post the output here, as well as the contents of your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file? That might reveal something.

You don't need to make ANY configuration changes to your router, but you do need to ensure that whatever port TiVoWeb is running on is the port your register your unit with on our server.


----------



## benallenuk

Ok, I have re-installed the client, have set the port on the website to 5000, which is the port used by TIVOWEB.



Code:


bash-2.02#
< 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh


********************************************************
*****************  DVRupgrade, Inc.    *****************
*****************  gotomydvr beta 1.2  *****************
********************************************************

Preparing to install client software...

Creating temporary install directory /var/tmp/inst...

Removing older/alpha gotomydvr files from /ptvupgrade directory...

Removing beta gotomydvr files from /gotomydvr directory...

Downloading client install files from server...

Unpacking files...

Running installer...

./install.sh: touch: command not found
Downloading watchdog install files from server...

Unpacking files...

Running installer...


********************************************************
Startup commands have been inserted into /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author which
is a startup file that is automatically run when your TiVo is rebooted.

If you want to manually startup the gotomydvr client, you can do so by
typing the following command:

/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

Or to restart your unit, you can use your TiVo remote, or simply type the
following command:

sync ; reboot

If you received any errors during the installation of these tools, then it is
likely that your TiVo is not seeing the Internet properly.  You should check
your router and also check to ensure a route is added to that your gateway can
be used to access the Internet.  If you are using DVRupgrade kits or DIY
software tools, this is unlikely to be a problem.

If you receive errors when starting up the client, please ensure your unit is
registered at gotomydvr.com.  Your system service ID is:

0230000******EC

Please proceed to http://www.gotomydvr.com for details and links to support
resources.

Installation completed!

bash-2.02#

rc.stsinit.author:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
if [ -f /var/hack/rc.sysinit.author.edit ]; then
. /var/hack/rc.sysinit.author.edit
fi
# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
  if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
   /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
  fi

rc.sysinit: - last part only



Code:


[ ! -f /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author ] || /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"
source /etc/rc.d/rc.net
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/sbin/tivoftpd &
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.2.1

after a restart, and looking in ps -aux, looks like the client didnt start. see below:



Code:


bash-2.02# ps -aux
warning: `-' deprecated; use `ps aux', not `ps -aux'
USER       PID %CPU %MEM  SIZE   RSS TTY STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 init
root         2  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 (kflushd)
root         3 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:01 (kswapd)
root        90  0.0  2.4  1096   336  ?  S    12:00   0:00 update (bdflush)
root        98 99.9  4.1  1164   576  ?  S    12:00   0:01 syslogd -p /var/dev/l
root       100 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 klogd
root       108 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 EventSwitcher
root       109 99.9  5.3  5968   740  ?  S    12:00   0:03 MfsDaemon
root       110 99.9  2.0  1092   288  ?  S    12:00   0:00 fancontrol
root       137 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 Sark (mcp)
root       145 99.9 13.2  8828  1828  ?  R    12:00   0:19 tivosh /var/hack/tivo
root       148  0.0  3.4  1136   472  ?  S    12:00   0:00 /var/hack/bin/cron
root       149 99.9 11.4  7396  1588  ?  S    12:00   0:01 tivosh /var/hack/util
root       153  0.0  4.2  6132   588  ?  S    12:00   0:00 Sark (mcp)
root       154 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 PipeListen
root       155 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 Mcp event
root       156 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 tcphonehome
root       158 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 tcphonehome
root       159  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 PipeListener
root       163  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 FsMpStream
root       164 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 PhoneHome event hd
root       174 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin
root       176  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd
root       179 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 dbgc-mcp
root       180 99.9  5.6 10064   780  ?  S    12:00   0:00 dbgc-mcp
root       181 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 PipeListener
root       182 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 MyWorld
root       183 99.9 23.8 16060  3300  ?  S    12:00   0:06 MyWorld
root       184  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 PipeListener
root       185  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 FsMpStream
root       186 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 EventLog event
root       187  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 TmkSinkMixAud
root       188  0.0  8.5 14644  1180  ?  R    12:01   0:00 UI Timer Heart
root       189 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 TmkClipCache0
root       190  0.0  8.7 16060  1208  ?  S    12:01   0:00 TmkClipCache1
root       191 99.9 10.4 16060  1444  ?  R    12:01   0:02 TvMomMpegSink
root       192  0.0  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 TvMomMpegSink
root       193 99.9 11.1 16068  1540  ?  R    12:01   0:00 Mediaswitch0
root       194 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 TvRecorder
root       195 99.9 14.4 16060  1992  ?  S    12:01   0:00 TmkTaskManager
root       196 99.9 19.5 16060  2696  ?  R    12:01   1:17 Scheduler
root       197 99.9 17.0 16060  2356  ?  S    12:01   0:09 Prioritizer
root       198 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:02 ContextMgr eve
root       200 99.9  0.0     0     0  ?  SW   11:59   0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd
root       201 99.9  0.0     0     0  p0 SW   11:59   0:00 /bin/bash -login
root       202 99.9  0.0     0     0  p0 RW   11:59   0:00 ps -aux
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 203
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

*****I'll be dammed, it now works from the website. But still has to be started manually, any suggestions? cheers ********


----------



## tivoupgrade

Take a look at your rc.sysinit file -- you are running rc.sysinit.author prior to starting up your network. I've never seen an rc.sysinit file where the "source rc.net" is at the end - did you put it there? If that is a requirement, then you'll need to put the startup commands for gotomydvr AFTER you've started up your network (and you can then remove them from your rc.sysinit.author file).

Point is this: You have to startup the gotomydvr client AFTER you've started your network.


----------



## fsck!

Hi - I have been trying your gotomydvr service today and, although an interesting concept, I found it to be rather sluggish. Browsing through the tivowebplus menus was pretty slow on a 5Mbit connection. I can see how this would make sense for users with multiple DVRs, but even so, you could simply run tivowebplus on a different port for each DVR, forwarding each respective port on your router accordingly and just access the DVRs directly from the outside by their respective IPs/Hostnames.

It is not my intention to bash the project (as I said, I think it is a great concept) I just feel TivoWebPlus is a bit sluggish as it is, so the extra latency added by your service makes it a bit too unpleasant for an everyday solution (IMHO). 

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

fsck! said:


> Hi - I have been trying your gotomydvr service today and, although an interesting concept, I found it to be rather sluggish. Browsing through the tivowebplus menus was pretty slow on a 5Mbit connection. I can see how this would make sense for users with multiple DVRs, but even so, you could simply run tivowebplus on a different port for each DVR, forwarding each respective port on your router accordingly and just access the DVRs directly from the outside by their respective IPs/Hostnames.


That's not all that secure, though. The TiVoWeb password is very basic authentication, no encryption, and I'd be kinda bummed to come home and see someone's gone in and mucked with my TiVo!

Chance of that happening? Slim to none, I'm sure.

But at least this tool provides one simple layer of protection, if only for peace of mind. Something to consider, at least.


----------



## benallenuk

tivoupgrade said:


> Take a look at your rc.sysinit file -- you are running rc.sysinit.author prior to starting up your network. I've never seen an rc.sysinit file where the "source rc.net" is at the end - did you put it there? If that is a requirement, then you'll need to put the startup commands for gotomydvr AFTER you've started up your network (and you can then remove them from your rc.sysinit.author file).
> 
> Point is this: You have to startup the gotomydvr client AFTER you've started your network.


OK, I changed it all at the bottom of rc.sysinit, moving the rc.sysinit.author IF statement to the bottom, this caused my Tivo to hang on 'almost there'. I had to pull the drive and undo what i did using a bootcd as didnt have telnet access.

I have deleted the gotomydvr comments from .author, and have put right at the bottom of rc.sysinit .

It now works.

Cheers


----------



## tivoupgrade

fsck! said:


> Hi - I have been trying your gotomydvr service today and, although an interesting concept, I found it to be rather sluggish. Browsing through the tivowebplus menus was pretty slow on a 5Mbit connection. I can see how this would make sense for users with multiple DVRs, but even so, you could simply run tivowebplus on a different port for each DVR, forwarding each respective port on your router accordingly and just access the DVRs directly from the outside by their respective IPs/Hostnames.
> 
> It is not my intention to bash the project (as I said, I think it is a great concept) I just feel TivoWebPlus is a bit sluggish as it is, so the extra latency added by your service makes it a bit too unpleasant for an everyday solution (IMHO).
> 
> Thanks


Thx for the feedback; a few thoughts and comments:

1) the bandwidth of your connection won't (shouldn't) make a difference unless there is a problem or bottleneck on our server. latency is the issue and i'd suggest that its not related to the latency of your network connection, but the speed at which your client returns the information; ie - unfortunately, TiVoWebPlus runs slowly in some implementations and that is a problem - would be great to have a lighter weight / faster version of TiVoWebPlus or an alternative http-based interface that was a little less clunky in this scenario

2) 'simply' using different ports is exactly what we were trying to eliminate with gotomydvr. the idea was to design and deploy a solution which required ZERO knowledge of ones home network to utilize. this is now beyond the concept stage as we've begun to embed the gotomydvr client in select kits and products, which means installation of the client (ie knowledge of your TiVo IP address is not necessary) no longer requires any technical ability, nor does one ever need to touch their router

3) as fofer said, its inherently more secure. to add to that, even if you argue that one can securely configure multiple TiVo units (albeit a more technical process) using a port forwarding scheme, it means you need to have administrative access to the router, and that leads to other security issues.

I do understand what you are saying, though -- personally, I think the *issue* is performance. With the newer version of TiVoWebPlus, I think there is some promise there. 6.2 and 6.3 are definitely better than older versions of the software. Series1 units with CacheCards are definitely peppy But still, TiVoWebPlus is a monster of an app to run on these units, either remotely or non-remotely - its a great app though. I do think there is room for something lighter-weight, and more conducive to say, a true mobile device and that would play well with gotomydvr.

So, to point out, we are well beyond the concept phase wrt to the TiVo platform here. There are over 1000 users registered and about 700 TiVo units registered with the site now and we are seeing decent activity. Thats good. The real concept here is to extend beyond the TiVoWebPlus world, though -- either to another http-based management interface (anyone game for that?) or even a new platform altogether; I think *that* would be cool.

Happy New Year!


----------



## tivoupgrade

benallenuk said:


> OK, I changed it all at the bottom of rc.sysinit, moving the rc.sysinit.author IF statement to the bottom, this caused my Tivo to hang on 'almost there'. I had to pull the drive and undo what i did using a bootcd as didnt have telnet access.
> 
> I have deleted the gotomydvr comments from .author, and have put right at the bottom of rc.sysinit .
> 
> It now works.
> 
> Cheers


The IF-THEN should never cause a problem, unless you had a syntax error or managed to get some ^M characters in there; you might want to double check that (carefully) as there is nothing inherently wrong with using a conditional anywhere in the startup files.

Good that you ultimately got it working. Have fun!


----------



## fsck!

tivoupgrade said:


> Thx for the feedback; a few thoughts and comments:
> 
> 1) the bandwidth of your connection won't (shouldn't) make a difference unless there is a problem or bottleneck on our server. latency is the issue and i'd suggest that its not related to the latency of your network connection, but the speed at which your client returns the information; ie - unfortunately, TiVoWebPlus runs slowly in some implementations and that is a problem - would be great to have a lighter weight / faster version of TiVoWebPlus or an alternative http-based interface that was a little less clunky in this scenario
> 
> 2) 'simply' using different ports is exactly what we were trying to eliminate with gotomydvr. the idea was to design and deploy a solution which required ZERO knowledge of ones home network to utilize. this is now beyond the concept stage as we've begun to embed the gotomydvr client in select kits and products, which means installation of the client (ie knowledge of your TiVo IP address is not necessary) no longer requires any technical ability, nor does one ever need to touch their router
> 
> 3) as fofer said, its inherently more secure. to add to that, even if you argue that one can securely configure multiple TiVo units (albeit a more technical process) using a port forwarding scheme, it means you need to have administrative access to the router, and that leads to other security issues.
> 
> I do understand what you are saying, though -- personally, I think the *issue* is performance. With the newer version of TiVoWebPlus, I think there is some promise there. 6.2 and 6.3 are definitely better than older versions of the software. Series1 units with CacheCards are definitely peppy But still, TiVoWebPlus is a monster of an app to run on these units, either remotely or non-remotely - its a great app though. I do think there is room for something lighter-weight, and more conducive to say, a true mobile device and that would play well with gotomydvr.
> 
> So, to point out, we are well beyond the concept phase wrt to the TiVo platform here. There are over 1000 users registered and about 700 TiVo units registered with the site now and we are seeing decent activity. Thats good. The real concept here is to extend beyond the TiVoWebPlus world, though -- either to another http-based management interface (anyone game for that?) or even a new platform altogether; I think *that* would be cool.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks for taking the time to address my comments. You're absolutely right in that it is a much more transparent and easier approach for most users; I realize TivoWebPlus is mostly the cause of the latency many of us seem to experience, which is why I look forward to testing it again on my Tivos once TivoWebPlus 1.4 leaves beta stage (I hear it is a lot faster than the present releases); from what I have been reading, 1.4 will mark the beginning of this transition towards the more mobile, less bloated approach you mention.


----------



## unclemoosh

I am running an HDVR2. 6.2, Zippered and enhanced with rbautch's script. I am able to access my boxes via the internet through XP remote desktop and via orenosp. My ISP is Hughesnet and my router is a Linksys WRT54GS.

I got the error "Bad H*TTP response: H*TTP/1.0 400 Bad Request" when tring to run the b_install.sh script. So, I modified the script to use wget and everything installed correctly. When trying to run rc.gotomydvr I get:

Bad H*TTP response: H*TTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
*** No response from connection server ***

I checked my router settings, etc and don't see anything that should interfere. The fact that I can access via the other methods makes me believe my network is okay. 

Accessing through remote desktop and orenosp use a PC to interface to the web. h*ttp_get goes directly. I am guessing wget goes directly, also.

What am I missing? Is in something in my Tivos, modem router?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

(The * in H*TTP was necessary so they weren't recognized as links.)


----------



## likesjx

I am sure I am just a dumb novice but when I click on a TiVo to "go to" it asks for authentication. I am unsure what I am authenticating against.

Also, is there a way to uninstall as well?


----------



## tivoupgrade

likesjx said:


> I am sure I am just a dumb novice but when I click on a TiVo to "go to" it asks for authentication. I am unsure what I am authenticating against.
> 
> Also, is there a way to uninstall as well?


Are you sure that isn't TiVoWebPlus on YOUR TiVo asking you for the username and password?


----------



## likesjx

I don't need to login to TiVoWebPlus when I am on my local network. I suppose it could be my router (linksys-g) that is prompting me... but I tried that password and it didn't seem to work.

It says, "Server gotomydvr*com at TivoWebPlus v.1.3.1 requires a username/password"

Using IE7/Vista...


----------



## slydog75

likesjx said:


> I don't need to login to TiVoWebPlus when I am on my local network. I suppose it could be my router (linksys-g) that is prompting me... but I tried that password and it didn't seem to work.
> 
> It says, "Server gotomydvr*com at TivoWebPlus v.1.3.1 requires a username/password"
> 
> Using IE7/Vista...


TWP version 1.3.0 and above can have different authentication requirements depending on if you are accessing it from within or without your LAN.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Will any of you folks be at CES next week? 

I will be there all week, and if there are any users of the site that will be around during the week and want to meet for a brief discussion, please PM me and we'll coordinate a meeting place and time. My thought is just to have an open discussion about the usefullness / uselessness of what you've been exposed to so far, and talk a bit about the direction of things.


----------



## TimTrace

Wow, I can't believe I missed this until just now.

Installed PERFECTLY on 3 HDVR2.

What will this cost once it leaves beta?


----------



## slydog75

Just thought I should jump in here quick and let everyone know that for whatever reason, wget (the service used to download te remote access tool) does not work over HughesNet satellite service. I tried for a couple of weeks to get it to work. Then a few weeks ago I switched to DSL when it finally became available and without touching anything else, it worked instantly.


----------



## macgyver70

likesjx said:


> I don't need to login to TiVoWebPlus when I am on my local network. I suppose it could be my router (linksys-g) that is prompting me... but I tried that password and it didn't seem to work.
> 
> It says, "Server gotomydvr*com at TivoWebPlus v.1.3.1 requires a username/password"
> 
> Using IE7/Vista...


You need to set user name and password in your TivoWebPlus/tivoweb.cfg file using hackman edit a file. Read header at top of TivoWebPlus/tivoweb.cfg file


----------



## macgyver70

Anyone know why in order for gotomydvr to work I have to open telent and run /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & also have to leave telnet open or gotomydvr says tivo disconected? this is in my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
fi

I have rebooted tivo since installed


----------



## unclemoosh

slydog75 said:


> Just thought I should jump in here quick and let everyone know that for whatever reason, wget (the service used to download te remote access tool) does not work over HughesNet satellite service. I tried for a couple of weeks to get it to work. Then a few weeks ago I switched to DSL when it finally became available and without touching anything else, it worked instantly.


Actually, wget works fine over Hughesnet. It is h*ttp_get that has a problem. I have been researching it and have been led to believe that it has something to do with the latency of satellite transmissions.

I don't know if that is accurate, as I have seen latency values with my Cox service in the city that far exceed those I see in the country with Hughesnet.


----------



## slydog75

unclemoosh said:


> Actually, wget works fine over Hughesnet. It is h*ttp_get that has a problem. I have been researching it and have been led to believe that it has something to do with the latency of satellite transmissions.
> 
> I don't know if that is accurate, as I have seen latency values with my Cox service in the city that far exceed those I see in the country with Hughesnet.


ahh yes, sorry.. Whichever one the 'gotomydvr' install script uses! OASN, you've seen Cox Cable latencies in the 1200ms?


----------



## 1Dave1

Well I WAS able to access my TWP (ver 1.3.1) via the network BEFORE I installed the gotomydvr client.

I followed the directions completely and have searched and searched for the answer.

this is the error I now get:

DTivoIP44:/$ cd ../gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: *TCP forward failed: Error listeni
ng: Address already in use*
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: *Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7*

I have verizon dsl and there crappy Westell 327w modem/router

I have read that port 80 is blocked by verizon and its pretty much impossable to do any port forwarding via the router due to its lack of user friendly menus.

If ANYONE has this problem or uses verizon or even the westell 327w router PLEASE respond. I found that calling verizon OR westell is a TOTAL waste of time and energy.

Thanks! Dave


----------



## 1Dave1

one more item. I rem's out the commands in rc.sysinit.author to stop the gotomydvr client from starting.

When I try to start TWP (as I normally did) I get the following: *[1] 308 * or a different number

IF I try it again I get : *[2] 339 [1] Done tivoweb*

I kinda feel as if the ip tables are now broken. ANY IDEAS???

I CAN still ftp into the tivo via teraterm

Also I search for info concerning UNINSTALLING the gotomydvr client, bit found nothing. IS there an uninstall proceedure that will restore the changes made?

thanks again! Dave


----------



## ForrestB

1Dave1 said:


> Well I WAS able to access my TWP (ver 1.3.1) via the network BEFORE I installed the gotomydvr client.
> 
> I followed the directions completely and have searched and searched for the answer.
> 
> this is the error I now get:
> 
> DTivoIP44:/$ cd ../gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: *TCP forward failed: Error listeni
> ng: Address already in use*
> /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: *Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7*
> 
> I have verizon dsl and there crappy Westell 327w modem/router
> 
> I have read that port 80 is blocked by verizon and its pretty much impossable to do any port forwarding via the router due to its lack of user friendly menus.
> 
> If ANYONE has this problem or uses verizon or even the westell 327w router PLEASE respond. I found that calling verizon OR westell is a TOTAL waste of time and energy.
> 
> Thanks! Dave


I have Verizon DSL along with the excellent Westell 327W DSL Gateway and have had no problems accessing my Tivo's remotely thru www.gotomydvr.com. I didn't change the Westell 327W configuration and I'm running TWP 1.2.1 on both of my zippered Tivo's (1 wired and 1 connected wirlessly thru a Zyxel 802.11g bridge).


----------



## 1Dave1

ForestB, How exactly is your network configured? I have nothing fancy and I'm actually using the DHCP on the 327w for my network, I set its ip to 192.168.1.1 so that should not cause any problems.

I reworked this DTivo well over a year ago with the basic fixes and am running TWP v1.3.1 At this point I can not even access TWP in this tivo but can still FTP into it without any issues.

I still feel like that the gotomydvr client somehow "trashed" the ip tables, at least that the only answer I have come to as thus far.

thanks, Dave


----------



## DougF

Just added this for my Series 1 DTiVo and it works great! Hoping to add to my Series 2 DTiVos this weekend.


----------



## ForrestB

1Dave1 said:


> ForestB, How exactly is your network configured? I have nothing fancy and I'm actually using the DHCP on the 327w for my network, I set its ip to 192.168.1.1 so that should not cause any problems.
> 
> I reworked this DTivo well over a year ago with the basic fixes and am running TWP v1.3.1 At this point I can not even access TWP in this tivo but can still FTP into it without any issues.
> 
> I still feel like that the gotomydvr client somehow "trashed" the ip tables, at least that the only answer I have come to as thus far.
> 
> thanks, Dave


My network is setup identically to yours. Have you tried rebooting the router and Tivo's?


----------



## 1Dave1

Yes, Rebooted EVERYTHING. Also checked the rc.sysinit.author file. The only thing that changed was the addition of the client commands at the end of the file.

It's probably something simple or stupid but its really becomming a headache as I can still FTP into the tivo but TWP fails as does the gotomydvr.

This is the responce I now get when I try to start TWP:

*IP44:/var/hack/TivoWebPlus$ tivoweb
Warning: An http server was already running
Warning: The last few sessions did not complete successfully
We may be in a reboot loop... aborting
[1]+ Done tivoweb
IP44:/var/hack/TivoWebPlus$*


----------



## 1Dave1

I removed TWP and reinstall it, it is now once again working but the gotomydvr client STILL has the SAME issues and error messages.


----------



## bradnic

smooth install, no problems at all setting up on 5 'caked s2 dtivos. nice work! smooth install is key to making this service successful..

only 1 hiccup - on 1 of my tivos the tivoweb user/pass combo I setup didn't work from gotomydvr.cm initially. working fine now, unsure why ;-)

good luck with this service! it clearly has value in (1) not forcing users to mess with port forwarding on their home routers (2) encrypted access to the home.


----------



## tivoupgrade

1Dave1 --- the problem you are experiencing is with TiVoWebPlus (not gotomydvr); try removing the log files (rm -rf /var/log/*tivoweb.log) on your system and then restart TiVoWebPlus

bradnic --- remember, we (DVRupgrade) have no direct control to your TiVoWebPlus configuration; take a look in tivoweb.cfg file and you'll see that you probably have a username/password setup in there for accesses to TiVoWebPlus from OUTSIDE your LAn...


----------



## texster

Lou -

Great program. Installed on two huges sd's without a hitch.

For the first unit, I followed the telnet commands shown at the beginning of this post, ending with:


> sync; reboot &


For the second unit I followed the telnet commands from the website, ending with:


> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


They both worked, but the second one (from the webiste) didn't require a reboot -which is nice.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Glad it all worked for you. When you exited your telnet session on the 2nd unit, did the process continue to run?

FYI - PTVnet kits and software tools now contain the client, so if you've recently upgraded your system using either of them, all you have to do is register with the site, restart your unit and you'll have access to the service.


----------



## texster

Thanks for the quick reply Lou.

In fact, as I realized later, the process did not continue on the 2nd unit after ending telnet. I reinstalled w/ "sync; reboot &" and was good to go.


My third tivo is a Series 2 Standalone (TCD24A) running 8.1 tivo software. Your http get download worked as far getting rid of the segement fault and getting the client onto the unit. But beyond that .... no dice.

Should I conclude that the 8.x software is not compatible? I would be happy to let you telnet in to see what's going on.


----------



## tivoupgrade

texster said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Lou.
> 
> In fact, as I realized later, the process did not continue on the 2nd unit after ending telnet. I reinstalled w/ "sync; reboot &" and was good to go.
> 
> My third tivo is a Series 2 Standalone (TCD24A) running 8.1 tivo software. Your http get download worked as far getting rid of the segement fault and getting the client onto the unit. But beyond that .... no dice.
> 
> Should I conclude that the 8.x software is not compatible? I would be happy to let you telnet in to see what's going on.


I wouldn't draw a conclusion like that unless you've got a bit more data to support it. I'd be happy to poke around if you can provide the access (PM me with the details and I'll try to take a look today)... Thx


----------



## texster

Apparently the error occurred between my keyboard and my chair.
Works great!


----------



## tivoupgrade

texster said:


> Apparently the error occurred between my keyboard and my chair.
> Works great!


Not exactly sure *what* the problem was. For those interested in a little more detail, it looked like the client, or components of it, had been started multiple times. In retrospect, a reboot of the unit probably would have solve the problem, but contrary to popular belief, that is rarely the solution... In any case, I did poke around, and things looked good after killing/restarting things.

So, happy to say, that if you've managed to hack your Series2 Standalone, the gotomydvr stuff definitely works!


----------



## floppy_joe

U are a tivo God. Works great and a long time coming. I need to check the boards more often for new gems. Wonder what else I have missed.

Thanks again.

sony series1 and hughes series2


----------



## cdma

Great Program and works with no issues. Now to get TYSHOW to stream to that PC.....Is it possible


----------



## goofeyfoot

Hello:

I put the client on my Sony SVR2000 yesterday. Came to work today and was able to access the Tivo fine. Did it about 4 times to make sure it worked. Logged out. After lunch checked again and got the dreaded "Your Tivo is not connected" error.

I'm not really a power user or anything. But is there something I can do to fix this problem?

Let me give you my limited opinion about this application. It's true that even a neophyte like myself can set up the program without a hitch. But just as easily, the program started spitting me out with the not connected notice. I have gone through twelve or thirteen pages on the forums to try to figure out what to do next but to no avail thus far. 

Seems like if you are not super sophisticated you can sort of get in a jam where you don't know what to do. Try to reinstall? Try to remove the application? Pray?

If I were going to change something I suppose I would come up with a routine that just cleanly removes the application. That way, someone who is up against a wall can just clean up their install and wait for the pros to re-write the application.

On a more positive note, the concept seems to be a good one and hopefully someday all the kinks will be worked out.

Thanks for reading.

Michael

Sony SVR 2000
One drive
Tivo Net Card
Time Warner Roadrunner
Linksys Router


----------



## goofeyfoot

Hello:

Series 1. Single drive. SVR2000.

I am a person whose Tivo shows "not connected" periodically. May have isolated the problem, but am not sure.

On the Web Project menu is a "Restart" button. Up till now I have been using the "quit" option under that to come out of a session. When I do, I can't get back into the gotomysvr server.

Now if I just simply close the browser, using no menu items at all, it seems like I can get back in anytime I want.

Will report further if this phenomenon holds.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## tivoupgrade

goofeyfoot said:


> Hello:
> 
> Series 1. Single drive. SVR2000.
> 
> I am a person whose Tivo shows "not connected" periodically. May have isolated the problem, but am not sure.
> 
> On the Web Project menu is a "Restart" button. Up till now I have been using the "quit" option under that to come out of a session. When I do, I can't get back into the gotomysvr server.
> 
> Now if I just simply close the browser, using no menu items at all, it seems like I can get back in anytime I want.
> 
> Will report further if this phenomenon holds.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Michael


"quit" is a command that tells TiVoWebPlus to stop running. From the sounds of it, the gotomydvr processes are all working fine, but by "quitting" TiVoWebPlus, you have nothing to connect to... What you meant to do was "quit" the browser, not TiVoWebPlus -- which is what you are doing when you 'close' the browser.


----------



## goofeyfoot

Boy I was kind of hoping that no one would notice how numb I was to use that quit feature.

By way of a lame excuse let me offer this. I was always taught not to just "pull the plug" on anything. So I was nervous about just shutting down the browser. By prowling around through the menu I found the "quit" function and took it to mean that was the exit out of the network session. So you are right, what I was doing was stopping the app, which required a reboot and so forth.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## bribro

Tried to telnet to my unit but got ".Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:
Connect failed"

also, not sure if it is related, but when I try to login in to the Tivo server using my browers , I get a password, but nothing works. e.g. tivo - user name, password = MAC or Media access Key. 

Unit is a series II

Any tips?


----------



## tsr192

could someone please tell me where to find the TiVo Service ID? I have a directv phillips #708 Thanks very much


----------



## tivoupgrade

tsr192 said:


> could someone please tell me where to find the TiVo Service ID? I have a directv phillips #708 Thanks very much


type "cryto -gsn" when you are telnetted into the unit - or look at your system information screen; also, when installing the client, it should tell you what your service id is as it runs the crypto command as part of the installation...


----------



## tivoupgrade

bribro said:


> Tried to telnet to my unit but got ".Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:
> Connect failed"
> 
> also, not sure if it is related, but when I try to login in to the Tivo server using my browers , I get a password, but nothing works. e.g. tivo - user name, password = MAC or Media access Key.
> 
> Unit is a series II
> 
> Any tips?


please keep in mind that having a unit that you can telnet to is a prerequisite to installing the gotomydvr client. if you haven't yet taken care of that, you won't be able to install it. please see the first post of this thread for more info; you may need to seek help elsewhere on the forum for getting the basic networking issues resolved first.


----------



## smartwatermelon

Success story: The client was installed with the 2007-02-12 version of rbautch and Gunnyman's Zipper script, but I wasn't initially able to connect from the Web site. I may have needed to reboot, because after the scheduled reboot last night I'm able to connect today. The only disconnections I see are timeouts, in the HiGuide and other content-heavy pages. I was able to run a manual schedule through the Web site.

1. UNIT TYPE -- Philips DSR704R17
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): DSL (Speakeasy)
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: static public, static private
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): D-Link DUB-E100 USB-Ethernet -> D-Link DWL-G820 Ethernet-Wireless bridge -> Linksys WAP54G 802.11g access point -> Linksys RT41-BU home router -> Broadxent 8021-V1 DSL CPE.
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): Yes, but only timeouts.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Good to hear all is well. You do need to reboot after the client is installed (it gets started up automatically at boot time), so you are right; if the unit goes through a nightly reboot, that would have done it.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

I'm having problems getting it to work on my HD-TiVo (HR10-250). It works excellent on my DSR7000.

I telnet into my HDTIVO...and enter the first command

"http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh"

and it responds...

"Segmentation fault"

I am running version 6.3c upgraded via Slicer.

TIA,

BBQ

****UPDATE -- OOPS, I just read the 2nd post and d/l the .zip file -- I will try the new method and see what happens.*

* SUCCESS!!* :up:


----------



## TivoTyro

3 Series 2 Standalone DTV Units

All functioning perfectly!

GREAT SERVICE


----------



## unclemoosh

Still nothing for those of us that have to resort to HughesNet?


----------



## tivoupgrade

unclemoosh said:


> Still nothing for those of us that have to resort to HughesNet?


Unfortunately, that's your friends at Hughes who are blocking your ports and preventing you from using the service. Nothing we can do about that...


----------



## tivoupgrade

For those of you using The Slicer to move from 3.1.5f ---> 6.3c or 6.2 --> 6.2a on your DirecTV TiVo units, you may find that the gotomydvr client is "disabled" after the installation, so you'll want to double check once you've completed the process. In short, when the gotomydvr directory is copied from the old partition to the new one, it may be renamed as gotomydvr_untested (simply because we were not sure whether the "new" software would work with the "old" client.

Suffice it to say that the gotomydvr client is working fine on both new OS'es so all you have to do is either reinstall it, or simply rename the gotomydvr_untested back to gotomydvr, reboot and you should be good to go.

Thx


----------



## osheros

I recently install the gotomydvr client on my S2 SD DTivo. Shortly after I noticed the Tivo responding to my remote control and telnet command pretty slowly. A quick check of TOP shows dbclient taking up 25% to 35% of the CPU time. This seems excessive. 

I downloaded/installed the latest version (1.2) and have rebooted a couple times. No change. With the client installed, my Tivo is slow. Is this normal?

-Sam


----------



## SteveT

osheros said:


> ....A quick check of TOP shows dbclient taking up 25% to 35% of the CPU time. This seems excessive.......


Sounds like it might be the same problem I had here.


----------



## tivoupgrade

SteveT said:


> Sounds like it might be the same problem I had here.


I have seen this on one of my units, as well. Its not the /dev/null issue, but it may be indirectly related to that. I had the developer look at it with "strace" and there may be some sort of race condition occuring with /dev/null and a system call; whatever it is is not very straightforward and non-deterministic. What he can't tell is whether its truly a problem with dbclient or an OS problem that is triggered by it along with something else.

I'm not certain of whether this problem is widespread, OS specific, hardware specific, etc. So any additional data or analysis would be useful.

Thx


----------



## osheros

What kind of data would you like? I did check (and re-created /dev/null). 

For now I think I'll just uninstall the client. Can you post instructions on uninstalling? Thanks.

-Sam


----------



## unclemoosh

tivoupgrade said:


> Unfortunately, that's your friends at Hughes who are blocking your ports and preventing you from using the service. Nothing we can do about that...


I don't belive that completely accurate. I have not had any issues with blocked ports. I believe the issue is with http_get. What ports does the gotomydvr cleint use? I can test them to see if they are open.

I don't really need the client, as I do have access to my units via RDP and orenosp. But I thought that the client was being developed for an easy, able to be used tool for everybody. I was just wanting to do what I could for those who have HughesNet and don't have RDP setup or want to buy the orenosp license.

Just trying to help with the development.


----------



## tivoupgrade

unclemoosh said:


> I don't belive that completely accurate. I have not had any issues with blocked ports. I believe the issue is with http_get. What ports does the gotomydvr cleint use? I can test them to see if they are open.
> 
> I don't really need the client, as I do have access to my units via RDP and orenosp. But I thought that the client was being developed for an easy, able to be used tool for everybody. I was just wanting to do what I could for those who have HughesNet and don't have RDP setup or want to buy the orenosp license.
> 
> Just trying to help with the development.


If you think http_get is not working, make sure you read the first post of the thread and replace your version of http_get, if that fits the bill; without knowing what type of unit you have, I have know way of knowing whether that is the problem.

As for the ports; the server assigns a different port to every system that is registered; it is somewhat random. Any system that blocks originating connections on any port (or range of ports) is suspect there.


----------



## tivoupgrade

osheros said:


> What kind of data would you like? I did check (and re-created /dev/null).
> 
> For now I think I'll just uninstall the client. Can you post instructions on uninstalling? Thanks.
> 
> -Sam


To uninstall, you can simply telnet to the unit and type:



Code:


rm -rf /gotomydvr

and that will completely remove the client. The only other thing installed is a conditional startup statement in your rc.sysinit.author file. You can leave it alone as it won't do anything if the gotomydvr files are not there.


----------



## Smuuth

tivoupgrade said:


> For those of you using The Slicer to move from 3.1.5f ---> 6.3c or 6.2 --> 6.2a on your DirecTV TiVo units, you may find that the gotomydvr client is "disabled" after the installation, so you'll want to double check once you've completed the process. In short, when the gotomydvr directory is copied from the old partition to the new one, it may be renamed as gotomydvr_untested (simply because we were not sure whether the "new" software would work with the "old" client.
> 
> Suffice it to say that the gotomydvr client is working fine on both new OS'es so all you have to do is either reinstall it, or simply rename the gotomydvr_untested back to gotomydvr, reboot and you should be good to go.
> 
> Thx


Ok, that solved it for me. Thanks, Lou.
I had run the slicer and upgraded from 3.1.5f to 6.3c and of course gotomydvr quit working. I had ftp'd several other things back and forth but did not even notice the gotomydvr directory had been renamed. I just did the following:



Code:


rootwrite
mv /gotomydvr_untested/ /gotomydvr/
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
ps -aux
rootread

ps -aux yielded


Code:


7895 root        996 S   /bin/bash /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr
7902 root        988 S   /bin/sh /gotomydvr/etc/watchdog.sh
7903 root        740 S   /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient -T -p 22 -i /gotomydvr/etc/id

I have not yet rebooted (wife is watching Tivo) but I could connect fine through gotomydvr while the telnet session was active. Once again the client stopped when I disconnected from the telnet session.

1. UNIT TYPE -- DirecTV HR10-250
2. BROADBAND TYPE (DSL, CABLE, ETC): DSL (Earthlink)
3. STATIC IP OR DYNAMIC IP: Dynamic Public, Static Private
4. NETWORK ADAPTER (USB type, CACHE or TURBONET): USB TRENDnet TU2-ET100
5. DISCONNECTS (YES, NO): Yes, previously, but it may be corrected now :up:


----------



## NYHeel

I've been getting an error on one of my DTivos when I go to the to do list. The error is:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open $filename w"
> (procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
> invoked from within
> "gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
> (procedure "action_todo" line 9)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


I've tried restarting twp but the error is still there. It used to be on both of my Tivos but now it's only on one of them.


----------



## NYHeel

One other question, is there a way to open 2 windows of IE with each window set up to a different Tivo on my gotomydvr account? When I try this I can't 2 different Tivos open at the same time. I like to do this when I'm consolidating my now playing lists and deleting duplicates that I have on both my tivos.


----------



## tivoupgrade

NYHeel -

Your errors are TiVoWebPlus related, but not related to gotomydvr, specifically. Really not sure what the cause of the problem is, however I think you'll find that whether you are using the gotomydvr service or not, the behavior will be consistent.

As for your second question, there is no way to maintain two simultaneous sessions (that I know of).


----------



## SteveT

NYHeel said:


> One other question, is there a way to open 2 windows of IE with each window set up to a different Tivo on my gotomydvr account? When I try this I can't 2 different Tivos open at the same time. I like to do this when I'm consolidating my now playing lists and deleting duplicates that I have on both my tivos.


You can open one session in IE and another in FireFox. The session attributes are not shared between those programs.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You can even open simultaneous sessions in different tabs of Firefox or IE 7.


----------



## goony

NYHeel said:


> I've been getting an error on one of my DTivos when I go to the to do list. The error is:
> 
> *read-only file system*​


I have this sometimes too. Connect to your box and issue the 'rw' command (if zippered) which will mount that filesystem read/write instead of read-only.


----------



## Stewie_G

I hate to ask this question but life has taught me to be suspicious. What does DVRupgrade get out of supplying this "beta"?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Stewie_G said:


> I hate to ask this question but life has taught me to be suspicious. What does DVRupgrade get out of supplying this "beta"?


We don't get anything out of it. The service is currently free (just as membership to TCF is free as well as many other things out there such as gmail, yahoo mail, etc).

Enjoy it. There are no strings attached.


----------



## SteveT

Any progress determining why dbclient takes 30-60% of the CPU (per TOP)?

I see the problem on both my 6.3 and 6.2 systems. I can make it go away by restarting, but it comes back eventually. I usually notice it in a day or so.

I have an unreliable internet connection that hangs up occasionally. Could it be related to that?


----------



## needo

SteveT said:


> Any progress determining why dbclient takes 30-60% of the CPU (per TOP)?
> 
> I see the problem on both my 6.3 and 6.2 systems. I can make it go away by restarting, but it comes back eventually. I usually notice it in a day or so.
> 
> I have an unreliable internet connection that hangs up occasionally. Could it be related to that?


I experience the same thing. I have re-created /dev/null to no avail. When i do a strace on the dbclient process I get...

gettimeofday({1183130224, 537276}, NULL) = 0
_newselect(9, [0 3 7 8], [], NULL, {20, 0}) = 1 (in [0], left {20, 0})

Over and over again.


----------



## tivoupgrade

There is really no update here. Although its strange that the dbclient process resource utilization climbs on some units (as reported by ps and top) there is also no indication that it impacts performance of these units (I've seen it happen on my own units and it doesn't impact performance at all). I've had the developer look into it and he is pretty sure its something going on internal the OS when system calls are made by the client, but there is no obvious workaround to the issue which is likely kernel-related and not dbclient-related.

In short, since there is no 'problem' (by 'problem' i mean it is not interfering with normal operation of the unit) its not worth trying to create a workaround...

Thx,
Lou


----------



## needo

The latest version of dbclient is 0.49.1, where gotodvdr 1.2 uses dbclient 0.47. I tried plugging the 0.49.1 binary and the load problem was solved. However after about 3-5 minutes the process would stop accepting connections. I do not know what the cause of this is. Would it be possible to release maybe a gotodvdr 1.2.1 with the latest version of dbclient working?

EDIT: I am sure 0.47.3 might be a dropin fix. But I have not been able to find that version to test with.


----------



## tivoupgrade

needo said:


> The latest version of dbclient is 0.49.1, where gotodvdr 1.2 uses dbclient 0.47. I tried plugging the 0.49.1 binary and the load problem was solved. However after about 3-5 minutes the process would stop accepting connections. I do not know what the cause of this is. Would it be possible to release maybe a gotodvdr 1.2.1 with the latest version of dbclient working?
> 
> EDIT: I am sure 0.47.3 might be a dropin fix. But I have not been able to find that version to test with.


I don't think its that simple as it would require another engagement with the contractors who did the development work. In addition, there doesn't appear to be any compelling reason to actually do so, since the current version is working fine with several thousand users currently using the site.


----------



## speckhals

I keep getting a "Disconnected" message after clicking on HiGuide or todo list. It downloads a partial listing with the message after it. I read much of the forum and noticed that message comes up but I can't find the solution. Is there a update program available? My TiVo is on my wireless network...would that be my major problem?


----------



## tivoupgrade

speckhals said:


> I keep getting a "Disconnected" message after clicking on HiGuide or todo list. It downloads a partial listing with the message after it. I read much of the forum and noticed that message comes up but I can't find the solution. Is there a update program available? My TiVo is on my wireless network...would that be my major problem?


This is mentioned earlier in the thread as a "timeout" issue - the TiVo is taking too long to complete the task you've asked it to, and our server gives up waiting for it and assumes the unit is disconnected. If that happens, you might wait a little longer and then try the same function again, and it may come up faster (because some of the information will be cached in the TiVo's memory).

If you read through the first several pages of this thread you'll get some of the background on the issue and why increasing the timeout delay is not necessarily going to help alot.

Best recommendation is to avoid those functions that take a very long time to process and you won't get the message.


----------



## ciper

I dont want to take away from this application but I have written a script so the Tivo updates its own dynamic DNS so that you can access it from a URL. The script is pretty bulletproof and I wouldn't mind to share the details with anyone who is interested.


----------



## speckhals

ciper said:


> I dont want to take away from this application but I have written a script so the Tivo updates its own dynamic DNS so that you can access it from a URL. The script is pretty bulletproof and I wouldn't mind to share the details with anyone who is interested.


 I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## ciper

Im guessing we are still not supposed to post links to a certain other site? If so then try to get a deal on a database and look for thread number 51840


----------



## Conodor

Can you watch shows from your tivo over the web? i have read alot of these posts and didn't really see yes or no.

thanks!


----------



## Fofer

Conodor said:


> Can you watch shows from your tivo over the web? i have read alot of these posts and didn't really see yes or no.
> 
> thanks!


With a SlingPlayer , sure...

But this thread (and the tool being discussed here) has nothing to do with that.


----------



## ciper

Conodor said:


> Can you watch shows from your tivo over the web? i have read alot of these posts and didn't really see yes or no.
> 
> thanks!


Yes but the upload speed of my internet connection is so slow its not worth it. I use a slingplayer instead for that.


----------



## SteveT

needo said:


> The latest version of dbclient is 0.49.1, where gotodvdr 1.2 uses dbclient 0.47. I tried plugging the 0.49.1 binary and the load problem was solved. However after about 3-5 minutes the process would stop accepting connections. I do not know what the cause of this is. Would it be possible to release maybe a gotodvdr 1.2.1 with the latest version of dbclient working?
> 
> EDIT: I am sure 0.47.3 might be a dropin fix. But I have not been able to find that version to test with.


needo, have you made any progress on working around this? Maybe no one else is impacted by this, but I am. I have a cellular internet connection which drops regularly, so maybe that contributes. Whatever the reason, I have to turn off gotomydvr often to run any intensive jobs on the tivo. Any help appreciated.


----------



## roadrashjd

I'm getting this error when I try and access the NPL. I searched the site and couldn't find an answer. Any ideas?
-------------------------------------
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
bad index "125430/13": must be integer or "end"
while executing
"lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
(procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 79)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--
----------------------------------------------


----------



## shredhead

I'm getting the "your tivos must be disconnected" on all three of my units. They worked when I first installed gotomydvr many months ago. I have not been using it but I am curious as to why it isn't working.


----------



## tivoupgrade

The "Internal Server Error" is an error message from TiVoWebPlus; has nothing to do with gotomydvr.

If you are getting a "disconnected" message, it may be because your TiVo's lost contact with the gotomydvr server. Try restarting the gotomydvr client; easiest way to do that is to restart your TiVo.


----------



## ciper

http://www.pimpedurl.com/?VL1DAxaVE8 should work with any networked Tivo, requires standard binaries and uses DynDNS which has been around since 1997.


----------



## tivoupgrade

ciper said:


> http://www.pimpedurl.com/?VL1DAxaVE8 should work with any networked Tivo, requires standard binaries and uses DynDNS which has been around since 1997.


A little bit off-topic, wouldn't you say? The point of gotomydvr is that you don't need to use DynDNS, or anything of that nature. Please pimp your own contributions on your own thread... thanks!

Lou


----------



## SteveT

I have created a new thread with some tweaks and techniques for using gotomydvr. Thanks for a great service!


----------



## tivoupgrade

SteveT said:


> I have created a new thread with some tweaks and techniques for using gotomydvr. Thanks for a great service!


Steve,

Thanks for this; I've read through your notes and hopefully will have some time in the coming weeks to test things out on a few units here, as well. Very interested to see/read about others use of things; if it makes sense, at some point, I may be able to update the client distro, or create an alternative one.

Thx again,
Lou


----------



## goofeyfoot

Don't know whether this is the correct place to post but here goes.

SVR2000. Have Turbo Net Card.

Telnet seems to work real good. But can't seem to properly install the gotomydvr application (whatever it is called)


Here is the error I got when I did this. It's a direct quotation off the Telnet session:

"TiVo: {/var/tmp} % /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: Error listening:
Address already in use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7"

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks 

Michael


----------



## Trekker182

I tried upgrading to tivowebplus2.0 and it didn't work out so I went back to the 1.3 release. Now, when I try to connect ot the gotomydvr home page and click connect for my tivo, I get a authentification required box asking for my username and password for tivowebplus 1.3.1 at https://gotomydvr.com. I enter my email and username I already have registered, but it just pops up again blank. I reinstalled the client and it's still asking me for my username and password in the box.


----------



## ttodd1

A search in this thread gives these results:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4495930&&#post4495930

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4751410&&#post4751410


----------



## Trekker182

Thanks, I figured out it was a default setting in the config file requiring a username with no password, I just updated it so nothing is required.


----------



## georgedabney

tivoupgrade said:


> When you get a "disconnect" message, it means the connection between the client running on your TiVo and our server has been lost. Rebooting the unit restarts the client (among other things) and the connection is restablished.
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of other posts right now with any reports of disconnect messages, so its unclear as to why only you would be getting them at this point. Hopefully, some others will post - but right now, there is a question of whether there may be other environmental factors at play here.
> 
> Can you post more details about your networking configuration, including the hardware and router you are using. Who is your ISP? Do you have outages? More details are better.
> 
> Anyone else who is seeing this, should be posting as well -- there are almost 100 testers now, so please post your experiences and feedback while you still have beta access!
> 
> Thx


 i AM HAVING the same problems. Here are some details. I have a Hd 10-250 that I I I hacked with "the zipper." Everything went okay except for naming my server "set my server to." I wanted to update tivo wep plus to 2.0 and tried an update expirenent thad did not go well. Result, I get the "disconnected" message in the gotomydvr page. Before I tried the update everything worked fine. I hope this message helps the problem because I have trouble finding answers.

Ps thanks steelers fan for thumping those Seahawks

Thanks WCN


----------



## speckhals

georgedabney said:


> i AM HAVING the same problems. Here are some details. I have a Hd 10-250 that I I I hacked with "the zipper." Everything went okay except for naming my server "set my server to." I wanted to update tivo wep plus to 2.0 and tried an update expirenent thad did not go well. Result, I get the "disconnected" message in the gotomydvr page. Before I tried the update everything worked fine. I hope this message helps the problem because I have trouble finding answers.
> 
> Ps thanks steelers fan for thumping those Seahawks
> 
> Thanks WCN


I get the disconnect message all the time, and was told it was taking too long for the Tivo to download info. I was hoping to see some upgrades, but it seems to me that the project has been put on the back burner. Since it's a free program, I can't fault the originator if he doesn't want to do it any more.


----------



## Trekker182

I entered the line export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE = 16777216 into my tivoweb.cfg file and I accessed tivoweb from school today and it didn't time out once. (Well, once when I was accessing HiGuide, but I don' really use that anyways.) The rest of the screens, including a few channel grids with 200-300 entries, loaded fine. (abit they loaded slow, but consider the shared connection at my school.)

From what I've read, the line increases tivoweb's cache to 16 megs.


----------



## Porterx

zipper and gotomydvr 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When I installed zipper, I answered that I did want to intall gotomydvr. I've tried to get gotomydvr working but keep getting the unit disconnected message. The network is up and seems to be working otherwise.

Is there something that I should do to the tivo before I can use gotomydvr?

At the gotomydvr site I've entered my service id #. I got it from the system information page. I used the line that said Service ID: and then the #. Is this correct.

Should I be running a telnet session? If so, what would I input there?

Also, one search turned up that I should use port 5400. Should I?

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## ttodd1

Have you tried the suggestions that are on the first page of the thread?


----------



## texster

FYI, gotomoydvr works flawlessly with 9.1.

You still need the to use the "http_get" available in the second post of this thread.

Specs that may or may not be relevant:
model 240a
enhanced
superpatched
TWP 2.0

FWIW, neither the slicer nor the enhancement script worked with regard to gotomydvr. I have a very early version (1.3?) of slicer so that may been fixed in later releases. I Don't know why it wouldnt have been installed in Russ's script. (When I "grep"ed, it only returned one-line - something about root)


But more importantly, the "manual" install worked without a hitch.


----------



## tony4pres

Ok, I'm a newbie at this so please be gentle.LOL

I've went to gotomydvr.com and signed up. I need to install the code to my TiVo with telnet or Tera Term Pro. My problem is when I use either program to install the code I can't type anything in the box once connected. I know my ip of the TiVo is 192.168.0.103 and my port is 80. So when I use the two programs it says connected but for some reason I'm not able to type anything. It has a blinking curser but can't type anything. I'm running a wireless keyboard and mouse but have never had any problems with it at all so I would say it's not the keyboard. Just wondering if telnet or tear term are programs that won't recognize the wireless keyboard. The mouse works fine. I know this may not make any sense but for the life of me I can't figure out why it won't work. I've been reading about 5 to 6 hours today on how to do this and havent heard anyone else having this problem. I'm running xp and have a series 2 TiVo with dual tuners. It's not a direct TV TiVo if that makes a difference. 

Like I said before, I'm new to this and have only started researching it today.

Thanks in advance for any info you can give me.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tony4pres said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie at this so please be gentle.LOL
> 
> I've went to gotomydvr.com and signed up. I need to install the code to my TiVo with telnet or Tera Term Pro. My problem is when I use either program to install the code I can't type anything in the box once connected. I know my ip of the TiVo is 192.168.0.103 and my port is 80. So when I use the two programs it says connected but for some reason I'm not able to type anything. It has a blinking curser but can't type anything. I'm running a wireless keyboard and mouse but have never had any problems with it at all so I would say it's not the keyboard. Just wondering if telnet or tear term are programs that won't recognize the wireless keyboard. The mouse works fine. I know this may not make any sense but for the life of me I can't figure out why it won't work. I've been reading about 5 to 6 hours today on how to do this and havent heard anyone else having this problem. I'm running xp and have a series 2 TiVo with dual tuners. It's not a direct TV TiVo if that makes a difference.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm new to this and have only started researching it today.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info you can give me.


I can't really comment on your PC issues, however I'm curious about whether your TiVo actually meets the requirements in the first place. Are you certain that you have telnet/ftp and TiVoWebPlus actually running on your TiVo?


----------



## ForrestB

If you have TivoWebPlus running on your Tivo, just enter your Tivo's IP address into your computer's web browser - you should see the TivoWebPlus main page.


----------



## tony4pres

That's just it. Don't I need telnet to install the TiVoWebPlus on my TiVo? I'm sorry if I sound like a noob but I really did try to get it up and running for close to 6 hours Sunday. When I type in the IP address of the TiVo I get a tiVo welcome page telling me I've successfully networked my TiVo. If you need a screen shot of anything I'm doing let me know. I would be really grateful to anyone that can help me out. I'm going to try re reading everything tonight to try it again. I hate it when something stumps me.Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tony4pres said:


> That's just it. Don't I need telnet to install the TiVoWebPlus on my TiVo? I'm sorry if I sound like a noob but I really did try to get it up and running for close to 6 hours Sunday. When I type in the IP address of the TiVo I get a tiVo welcome page telling me I've successfully networked my TiVo. If you need a screen shot of anything I'm doing let me know. I would be really grateful to anyone that can help me out. I'm going to try re reading everything tonight to try it again. I hate it when something stumps me.Thanks for the replies guys.


It depends on how you do it; please review the very first post of this thread, however - in order to use gotomydvr, you will need a networked TiVo already running telnet/ftp and TiVoWebPlus. If you don't have those bits taken care of, you'll need to do a bit more research and hacking before you can use the tools discussed in this thread.

Again, I apologize if you already have those things installed and are still 'stumped' but you never confirmed or denied my original question to you...


----------



## tony4pres

Ok,let me see if I can answer some questions first.

I have a series 2 DT digital video recoreder. that's what it reads on the front and it also has a model number on the back which reads TCD649080. My Tivo is hard wired through the intergrated network card to my dlink router which is a DI 614. I'm able to access the Tivo through tivo desktop. To me it's all greek and honestly I want to read as much as I can before asking questions so I don't wear out my welcome around here. 

From what I'm gathering I have to open up Telnet to paste the code from the second post of this thread. Once I do that I go to gotomydvr.com and register my tivo. I guess the code I enter in with telnet makes it able to use the tivo web plus which is how I access my tivo from the web.

Please tell me I have some grasp on what I'm suppose to be doping? LOL

My problem is I've never used telnet before and not sure how it's used. Once I type in my ip address of the tivo and the port it says connected in the lower left corner of telnet but I'm not allowed to type anything in. I read a post from tall1 that said something about not being able to use telnet until he checked something that said read write to the drive. Not sure what that means but just putting that out there.

When I read the post from other users it seems complicated to me as I know nothing about networking or using telnet to install any codes. I'm just trying my best to do what I read on the first two post from you. Please forgive me for being so unfamiliar with any of this. When I get stumped on something I try to spend the time to figure it out and I'm hoping you'll tolerate me long enough to get this working.

So I'm sure I don't have anything special installed on my tivo as of yet but please let me know what I'm doing wrong or if I need to answer any more questions from you. Also, does my tivo fit the requirements of using your program?

Thanks so much for any info you can give me.

Regards.
Tony


----------



## tivoupgrade

tony4pres said:


> Ok,let me see if I can answer some questions first.
> 
> I have a series 2 DT digital video recoreder. that's what it reads on the front and it also has a model number on the back which reads TCD649080. My Tivo is hard wired through the intergrated network card to my dlink router which is a DI 614. I'm able to access the Tivo through tivo desktop. To me it's all greek and honestly I want to read as much as I can before asking questions so I don't wear out my welcome around here.
> 
> From what I'm gathering I have to open up Telnet to paste the code from the second post of this thread. Once I do that I go to gotomydvr.com and register my tivo. I guess the code I enter in with telnet makes it able to use the tivo web plus which is how I access my tivo from the web.
> 
> Please tell me I have some grasp on what I'm suppose to be doping? LOL
> 
> My problem is I've never used telnet before and not sure how it's used. Once I type in my ip address of the tivo and the port it says connected in the lower left corner of telnet but I'm not allowed to type anything in. I read a post from tall1 that said something about not being able to use telnet until he checked something that said read write to the drive. Not sure what that means but just putting that out there.
> 
> When I read the post from other users it seems complicated to me as I know nothing about networking or using telnet to install any codes. I'm just trying my best to do what I read on the first two post from you. Please forgive me for being so unfamiliar with any of this. When I get stumped on something I try to spend the time to figure it out and I'm hoping you'll tolerate me long enough to get this working.
> 
> So I'm sure I don't have anything special installed on my tivo as of yet but please let me know what I'm doing wrong or if I need to answer any more questions from you. Also, does my tivo fit the requirements of using your program?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info you can give me.
> 
> Regards.
> Tony


Tony,

I'm sorry, but there is no better way to put this... This is simply the wrong thread for these questions. The topic here is a remote access tool intended for use on systems networked with telnet/ftp and TiVoWebPlus. Getting a TiVo to that point, especially one like yours, is not trivial (you'll need to prom mod your unit to do it) and its just not even close being within the scope of the topic being discussed here.

You'll really need to go back to square one and start reading about how to network/hack your particular unit, which again is not trivial. The upgrade center and the underground playground are great places to start, but this thread is really not the place to learn about that. Again, if you review the very first post, you'll see what I'm talking about.

Lou


----------



## eclipsme

I have an account with GoToMyDVR that I can not access. I do not have the password anymore and the account is tied to an email address that is no longer valid. I have created a new account, but I can not add my DTivo to it because it is already associated with my old account. 

How do I get this changed?

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## tivoupgrade

Based upon some recent feedback (thanks stevel), I took a closer look at stevet's aforementioned contribution and did some testing on my HR10-250 currently running 6.3f. The tweaks, and more importantly, the modified dbclient definitely make a difference as far as the reported high-CPU utilization. I've rolled these changes into a very slightly different version of the client which can be installed as follows:



Code:


http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install-1.2.sh
sh /var/tmp/b_install-1.2.sh

If you are currently running the client, just install this one on top of it. After the reboot, things should come up the same way. Right now, it looks like the client won't start up on its own from the rc.sysinit.author however I'm looking into that and will update, accordingly.

Please have at it and let me know if it works (or doesn't work for you). You may want to review post #1 and post #2 for more complete details.

Lou


----------



## rich47

I'm trying to install gotomydvr on my ptvnetted hdvr2. I'm able to telnet, but when I enter 
http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh

I get a "segmentation fault"

I was able to get the unit id and registered it, but when I select it, gotomydvr gives me a message "your unit appears to be disconnected right now"

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

rich47 said:


> I'm trying to install gotomydvr on my ptvnetted hdvr2. I'm able to telnet, but when I enter
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
> 
> I get a "segmentation fault"
> 
> I was able to get the unit id and registered it, but when I select it, gotomydvr gives me a message "your unit appears to be disconnected right now"
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you running 6.3 of the OS? If so, did you replace http_get?


----------



## rich47

tivoupgrade said:


> Are you running 6.3 of the OS? If so, did you replace http_get?


I'm running 6.3e. What do I replace it with? That is, I'm a novice at this, could you give me more detailed, instructions?

Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

rich47 said:


> I'm running 6.3e. What do I replace it with? That is, I'm a novice at this, could you give me more detailed, instructions?
> 
> Thanks.


Please see post #2 of this thread; there is a version of http_get that should work fine with 6.3e.


----------



## rich47

tivoupgrade said:


> Please see post #2 of this thread; there is a version of http_get that should work fine with 6.3e.


I used the http_get version you suggested, but now I get the following message when I try to install the client:
Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## taekwondodo

I just zippered my Tivo and TWP works great - I also signed up for an account at gotomydvr.com, but cannot access my Tivo from there. I am running under the assumption that when I used I-Cake/Zipper that the client installed and all I needed to do was to access the gotomydvr.com site and set up an account... Is this a correct assumption? If so, what are my next troubleshooting steps?

- Jeff


----------



## SteelersFan

tivoupgrade said:


> Based upon some recent feedback (thanks stevel), I took a closer look at stevet's aforementioned contribution and did some testing on my HR10-250 currently running 6.3f. The tweaks, and more importantly, the modified dbclient definitely make a difference as far as the reported high-CPU utilization. I've rolled these changes into a very slightly different version of the client which can be installed as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install-1.2.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install-1.2.sh
> 
> If you are currently running the client, just install this one on top of it. After the reboot, things should come up the same way. Right now, it looks like the client won't start up on its own from the rc.sysinit.author however I'm looking into that and will update, accordingly.
> 
> Please have at it and let me know if it works (or doesn't work for you). You may want to review post #1 and post #2 for more complete details.
> 
> Lou


I recently upgraded per the above on one of my machines and now I am noticing this error repeating over and over again every few seconds. 
From the kernel log:


Code:


Mar  1 07:28:07 (none) kernel: Host '68.178.174.173' key accepted unconditionally. 
Mar  1 07:28:07 (none) kernel: (fingerprint md5 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) (I subbed x's for numbers & letters)
Mar  1 07:28:09 (none) kernel: /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Warning: failed creating //.ssh: Read-only file system

None of my other boxes show this. Is this any cause for concern other than the kernel log quickly growing in size?
S2DTivo 6.2a Zippered


----------



## DHLarson

tivoupgrade said:


> Based upon some recent feedback (thanks stevel), I took a closer look at stevet's aforementioned contribution and did some testing on my HR10-250 currently running 6.3f. The tweaks, and more importantly, the modified dbclient definitely make a difference as far as the reported high-CPU utilization. I've rolled these changes into a very slightly different version of the client which can be installed as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install-1.2.sh
> sh /var/tmp/b_install-1.2.sh
> 
> If you are currently running the client, just install this one on top of it. After the reboot, things should come up the same way. Right now, it looks like the client won't start up on its own from the rc.sysinit.author however I'm looking into that and will update, accordingly.
> 
> Please have at it and let me know if it works (or doesn't work for you). You may want to review post #1 and post #2 for more complete details.
> 
> Lou


Followed this process for my HR10-250 version 6.3c-01-2-357. As you indicated, the client won't auto-start. Tried manually starting the client and the processes appeared to start properly per PS -AUX. But it still doesn't seem to connect to the server correctly since it comes up as "disconnected". There was a message that said the key was accepted along with an MD5 hash but I couldn't capture it in the scrollback buffer.

Suggestions?

Don


----------



## tivoupgrade

DHLarson said:


> Followed this process for my HR10-250 version 6.3c-01-2-357. As you indicated, the client won't auto-start. Tried manually starting the client and the processes appeared to start properly per PS -AUX. But it still doesn't seem to connect to the server correctly since it comes up as "disconnected". There was a message that said the key was accepted along with an MD5 hash but I couldn't capture it in the scrollback buffer.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Don


I asked about this in stevet's thread, but he doesn't appear to be around much these days.

I'd recommend you go back to the original client; in spite of the fact that "top" reports the client with relatively high cpu-utilization, I've not been able to show that it impacts normal TiVo performance one bit (it may interfere or compete for cpu cycles with other hacks, though), so no obvious reason not to just let it run as-is.


----------



## DHLarson

tivoupgrade said:


> I asked about this in stevet's thread, but he doesn't appear to be around much these days.
> 
> I'd recommend you go back to the original client; in spite of the fact that "top" reports the client with relatively high cpu-utilization, I've not been able to show that it impacts normal TiVo performance one bit (it may interfere or compete for cpu cycles with other hacks, though), so no obvious reason not to just let it run as-is.


Update: it finally came up - looks like it was waiting for this loopback process to get established



> 346 0 696 S /gotomydvr/bin/nc -w 5 127.0.0.1 7


which may have been tasked behind a sleep 120 command (I was just too quick I guess.) It worked fine for the duration of the telnet session but the processes died (or were killed) when I closed the session as you indicated they would.

OK, so I went back to the base package but processes were still not auto-starting. Here's what the relevant section in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author looked like after the install process:



> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> echo $gotomydvr_stub
> fi


This didn't look right to me and may have been a leftover from the old 3.1.5f slicer build that I used a while ago that didn't get edited in the script right. I also manually removed the gotomydvr_untested subdirectory since I assumed it wasn't needed (per previous note that slicer does this rename and the code was old in the directory) I checked my working 6.2 SDVR-40 unit and found that it was:



> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &


Editted the file on the HR-10, sync'd and rebooted. Works fine. Sorry I missed this in the early troubleshooting. Perhaps the newer package would have worked fine after all but I'll stay here. dbclient is running at 40% of CPU - we'll see if that turns out to be a hassle but, based on your earlier comments, may be irrelevant.

Thanks for the quick reply and the great tool.

Don


----------



## tivoupgrade

DHLarson said:


> Update: it finally came up - looks like it was waiting for this loopback process to get established
> 
> which may have been tasked behind a sleep 120 command (I was just too quick I guess.) It worked fine for the duration of the telnet session but the processes died (or were killed) when I closed the session as you indicated they would.
> 
> OK, so I went back to the base package but processes were still not auto-starting. Here's what the relevant section in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author looked like after the install process:
> 
> This didn't look right to me and may have been a leftover from the old 3.1.5f slicer build that I used a while ago that didn't get edited in the script right. I also manually removed the gotomydvr_untested subdirectory since I assumed it wasn't needed (per previous note that slicer does this rename and the code was old in the directory) I checked my working 6.2 SDVR-40 unit and found that it was:
> 
> Editted the file on the HR-10, sync'd and rebooted. Works fine. Sorry I missed this in the early troubleshooting. Perhaps the newer package would have worked fine after all but I'll stay here. dbclient is running at 40% of CPU - we'll see if that turns out to be a hassle but, based on your earlier comments, may be irrelevant.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and the great tool.
> 
> Don


That stub looks like something that the slicer may have left behind.

Glad you got it working.

I know that one of the issues with the stuff stevel has is that the dropbear stuff isn't setup correcty; ie he doesn't have the encryption key we used when we built the original client. Unfortunately, I don't have the resources to rebuild the client with the version he used and our key (we've moved servers and the consultants we hired to originally set all this stuff up for us are long gone) so we are pretty much stuck with the versions we have.

Bigger picture, for those who care, as at one point I had aspirations of commercializing the gotomydvr service with a free-component. We spent a lot of money getting things to the point they are at now, and decided to 'scrap' commercializing it because it had limited appeal, and not enough to warrant spending even more.

If there are any serious developers out there who want to take the build tree and possibly update everything, we can discuss it offline and I'm happy to share, completely unsupported, the client build tree...


----------



## SteelersFan

SteelersFan said:


> I recently upgraded per the above on one of my machines and now I am noticing this error repeating over and over again every few seconds.
> From the kernel log:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Mar  1 07:28:07 (none) kernel: Host '68.178.174.173' key accepted unconditionally.
> Mar  1 07:28:07 (none) kernel: (fingerprint md5 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) (I subbed x's for numbers & letters)
> Mar  1 07:28:09 (none) kernel: /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Warning: failed creating //.ssh: Read-only file system
> 
> None of my other boxes show this. Is this any cause for concern other than the kernel log quickly growing in size?
> S2DTivo 6.2a Zippered


*Tap, tap, tap* "Is this thing on?"


----------



## DHLarson

SteelersFan said:


> *Tap, tap, tap* "Is this thing on?"


Per tivoupgrade's post:



> I know that one of the issues with the stuff stevel has is that the dropbear stuff isn't setup correcty; ie he doesn't have the encryption key we used when we built the original client. Unfortunately, I don't have the resources to rebuild the client with the version he used and our key (we've moved servers and the consultants we hired to originally set all this stuff up for us are long gone) so we are pretty much stuck with the versions we have.


It appears to me like your problem might be a symptom of this packaging problem. Perhaps you should fall-back to the original code if the high CPU utilization doesn't appear to have any other ill effects and it was working for you.

Don


----------



## prenger745

I installed this great little tweak yesterday (4/25). It installed without a hitch. But now I am running into the: 

"Unit disconnected!

Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later"


I "know" it is running because I can go in directly from TWP and look at hackman that shows it as running. When I stop the service and restart it, it works like a charm and I can access through gotomydvr.com

I know from reading a lot of the posts that this was an issue early on but I never did see a workaround or fix.

Oh yea. Working on Phillips DSR708 running 6.2a

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## tivoupgrade

prenger745 said:


> I installed this great little tweak yesterday (4/25). It installed without a hitch. But now I am running into the:
> 
> "Unit disconnected!
> 
> Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later"
> 
> I "know" it is running because I can go in directly from TWP and look at hackman that shows it as running. When I stop the service and restart it, it works like a charm and I can access through gotomydvr.com
> 
> I know from reading a lot of the posts that this was an issue early on but I never did see a workaround or fix.
> 
> Oh yea. Working on Phillips DSR708 running 6.2a
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan,

You may need to verify that you installed things properly and that the rc files are starting up the client properly. Its possible that TiVoWebPlus may be telling you the client *should* be running when it isn't.

From a previous post you made on our forums, I was under the impression that you already had one of our networking kits (or used our tools) and if that is the case, the gotomydvr client is installed by default. There is no reason why you couldn't have manually installed the client again, but again, I suggest to ensure that you've installed things properly.

Also, if you are manually STARTING the client from a telnet session, and then exiting the session, that will cause a problem. You should ensure the client is being auto-started in the rc.sysinit.author file (that is how we set it, by default).


----------



## prenger745

tivoupgrade said:


> Dan,
> 
> You may need to verify that you installed things properly and that the rc files are starting up the client properly. Its possible that TiVoWebPlus may be telling you the client *should* be running when it isn't.
> 
> From a previous post you made on our forums, I was under the impression that you already had one of our networking kits (or used our tools) and if that is the case, the gotomydvr client is installed by default. There is no reason why you couldn't have manually installed the client again, but again, I suggest to ensure that you've installed things properly.
> 
> Also, if you are manually STARTING the client from a telnet session, and then exiting the session, that will cause a problem. You should ensure the client is being auto-started in the rc.sysinit.author file (that is how we set it, by default).


Thanks for the reply. From your reply to me on your site: "Also, take a look at GoToMyDVR; PTVnet also installs the client for this on your unit."

Boy I wish I would have read your reply a little more closely! I indeed purchased and used PTVnet (and Instant Cake) but for some reason I decided to make things tougher than they should be and went around searching for how to install the client. I followed the instructions on the 'help' page of gotomydvr.com. (I did it by cut and paste) ie:

4. Now, simply type the following commands into your telnet session; we highly recommend you simply copy and paste them, one at a time, to avoid any errors.

http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/tmp -U http://68.178.174.173:80/b_install.sh
sh /var/tmp/b_install.sh
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

And regarding 'starting' it...what happens is, for example, I can go into TWP2.0 and click 'hackman'. Once in there it shows Gotomydvr as running but on the gotomydvr.com website I get the 'appears offline' notice. I then click 'STOP' gotomydvr...and then click 'START' gotomydvr. Once I have done that I can connect through the gotomydvr.com website for a period of time. How long, I am not sure but eventually it will give me the 'appears offline' notice again.

Any ideas?

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## prenger745

I decided to start from scratch so I re-ran PTVnet along with Instant Cake to get a fresh install. I still get the error:

Unit disconnected!

Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.


Yet I am able to go directly to TWP. I am guessing that something is causeing the gotomydvr client to stop running...but its just a guess..

Any ideas?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## unclemoosh

For those who may be interested, HughesNet plays nice with gotomydvr, now. I am running software version 5.6.1.19 on my HN7000S and have success. I have the ProPlan with static IP, YMMV.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hello,

Our SSL expired for the gotomydvr site; we are in the process of having it renewed and updated; not sure how long that is going to take, but with the combination of that and the new firefox throwing a pretty scary warning might be enough to cause you some concern when using the site. Have no fear, everything is still fine, and the new SSL should be installed over the next few days.

Thanks,

Lou

PS Isn't it interesting that DIRECTV is FINALLY offering a remote scheduling feature with their new 6.4a version of the software? Thanks for the validation DIRECTV; let us know when you can prune the Now Playing list remotely, too...


----------



## tivoupgrade

We've gotten the SSL updated; for some reason FireFox 3.0 is having some problems with it, but things work fine with FireFox 2.0 and IE 7.

Not exactly sure what the problem is or if anyone else is seeing it (please report what you see here, though). I suspect its a Firefox setting that can be altered, but hopefully it will get fixed on the browser side; I don't think its server related and the site is secure.

Thx,

Lou


----------



## strange_69

I'm using firefox 3. I can log into the GoToMyDVR webpage but once I select the the DTivo that I want to go to it just opens the log-in page again. Is this a problem with my certificate? I know nothing about certificates. I received one from GoDaddy for GoToMyDVR which was not the same place that issued the old certificate. I tried deleting the certificate but no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## texster

strange_69 said:


> ... using firefox 3 ... once I select the the DTivo that I want to go to it just opens the log-in page again


Seeing the same here too.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Should be working fine now; the redirects got messed up during the installation of the new SSL, but I've just reconfigured them and restarted the server.

BTW, just tested on 6.4a on the HR10-250 and seems to be working fine. Congrats to DIRECTV for finally giving people some remote scheduling capabilities... ;-)


----------



## strange_69

Works now. Thanks. Now if only I could watch the shows on my NPL remotely I would be in heaven. LOL


----------



## tivoupgrade

strange_69 said:


> Works now. Thanks. Now if only I could watch the shows on my NPL remotely I would be in heaven. LOL


Easy (and legal) with a Slingbox...


----------



## strange_69

Would watching them off of your TWP page on GoToMyDVR be illegal and why? Then is multi-room viewing illegal too? Maybe I am just a blockhead, I don't get it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

strange_69 said:


> Would watching them off of your TWP page on GoToMyDVR be illegal and why? Then is multi-room viewing illegal too? Maybe I am just a blockhead, I don't get it.


What is illegal is decrypting the content so that you can extract it from your TiVo; its not a question of ethics, its a question of the DMCA... Unfortunately, its also against current forum policies to discuss what it takes to do that, as well (for the aforementioned reasons).

But in the end, the effort required to do it is not trivial; but the use of a slingbox is very easy...


----------



## strange_69

Thanks for the info and thanks for all of the work you guys are doing.


----------



## mohoelx

prenger745 said:


> I decided to start from scratch so I re-ran PTVnet along with Instant Cake to get a fresh install. I still get the error:
> 
> Unit disconnected!
> 
> Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.
> 
> Yet I am able to go directly to TWP. I am guessing that something is causeing the gotomydvr client to stop running...but its just a guess..
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks, Dan


Dan - I have a similar situation, although I do not have Hackman installed - I can force a testart via telneting and doing a 'killall dbclient' and letting it restart. Seems to stay running after ending Telnet ... for a while (hours? days?)

I don't use GoToMyDVR very often, but was recently out of town for a period of time and noticed that my two tivo's would 'come and go'. In other words, GoToMyDVR would report them as disconnected sometimes, and connected at others. And even one connected one disconnected at the same time!

I wonder if it has to do with my ADSL connection, which is a dynamic PPPoE link from SBC/ATT? Still, a renewal of the IP would not explain why one is on and the other off at a given point in time....

It seems as though either the script that is supposed to restart things when the link 'dies' is not working, or perhaps from Tivo out the link looks good, but from GoToMyDVR in, it is not for some reason?

I'd love to solve....

MoHoelX

** Update **
Been working on this diligently today, but can no longer seem to get it recognized on GoToMyDVR.com - always says disconnected. One Tivo I've been messing with, the other just quietly left alone - both are reporting disconnected.

I went as far as a reload of the GoToMyDVR stuff via cut-n-paste from the Help Screen and re-booting the Tivo, but no joy. At this point, I'm thinking something is bad broke....

** Update 2 ** 
Did find one thing. I had set one of my units to use Port 88 for TivoWebPlus. Seems either GoToMyDVR is "port 80 or nothing" or there is a corresponding config update I am missing to get GoToMyDVR to work with TivoWebPlus on port 88.

I re-set the port to 80 and GoToMyDVR works again.

I went to Port 88 to try to get around my router (which I have not figured out how to get it to let loose of Port 80) as a "virtual server". The idea being, when GoToMyDVR says it's disconnected, I want to be able to try to get to it directly. But arriving to my DSL address on port 80 ONLY gets me my Zoom x6 config utility. Figured since TWP could use other ports, then I'd try that, but GoToMyDVR would always report "disconnected".

Is there a config change to tell GoToMyDVR to use an optional port?


----------



## tivoupgrade

mohoelx said:


> Is there a config change to tell GoToMyDVR to use an optional port?


Yes. Just go to the 'select TiVo' menu and edit the specific TiVo for which you want to adjust the port, and you can do that.

As for intermittent 'disconnects' - I have not experienced that. It could be the stability of your ISP; it does not matter if your IP address is frequently changing, or even if your connection is intermittently dropping. The client should be periodically checking to ensure that a session is established with the server and if one is not, it will restart itself.

Beyond that, also remember that if you manually start the client from a telnet session and then exit that telnet session, the client will stop. So ensure that if you manually install the client, that you reboot the unit if you want to ensure the client continues to run (the client is started automatically during the boot process).


----------



## mohoelx

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes. Just go to the 'select TiVo' menu and edit the specific TiVo for which you want to adjust the port, and you can do that.


Well, there's a big "duh" for me! Been so long since I set up the Tivo's I did not remember the "port" field.... Thanks.


----------



## mohoelx

So I have not gotten back to the port forwarding and setting up my TivoWebPlus to pump out on a different port. Seems the hard way, if GoToMyDVR works right.

However, my two Tivo's seem to continue to come and go. Been tracking, and it is NOT actually tied to a change in IP from my DSL provider. so that trigger is gone.

Wondering two things; 

1) is there something I can look at (log or something) for the Watchdog script that may give a clue? It does not appear to be re-connecting. Once GoToMyDVR reports it's disconnected, I can only restore service by either rebooting the Tivo (drastic - try to avoid) or telnet'ing in and issuing a 'killall dbclient'. Once the killall runs, the dbclient automatically restarts and reconnects (Watchdog doing this?) but when I'm away from home, I do not have direct telnet access to the Tivo's.

2) how would I implement the equivalent of a cron task to issue the killall every so often (say every 3 hours), so when my Tivo 'disconnects', I know that within a certain window, I'll have access again? I am not real familiar with BusyBox, but it looks like that is where the cron function lives on these dudes.

** Update **
I figured out #2. And now, even though my units go "disconnected" still way too frequently, I know that they will be back online every hour at 45 past (when I set up the cron).

Thanks -
MoHoelX


----------



## gravely101

Whenever i try to install I get Network Unreachable


----------



## texster

From my home network, I am unable to open the gotomydvr.com homepage.

When I take my laptop on the road however, I do have access to it.

The problem started shortly after the SSL expiry issue last June. 

My network is behind a standard fios actiontec router. 

I have tried with both firefox and IE.

I have also tried removing the client entirely from all my tivos. When trying to do a complete reinstall, the http_get times out as well.


----------



## hec1152

I just discovered this neat utility. I followed instructions on website to register my TiVo and install client software. All with no problem. Now when I invoke the program after a reboot to try it out, I get:

TiVo: {/var/tmp} % /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 254
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} % rw
File system is now READ/WRITE.
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} % /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[2] 267
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} % /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: Error listening:
Address already in use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7
ro
File system is now READ ONLY.
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} % cd /var/hack
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[3] 282
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % /gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: Error listening
: Address already in use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: Error listening: Address already in
use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: Failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7

TiVo: {/var/hack} %

What might I be missing in the setup / configuration?

Thanks,
HEC1152


----------



## tivoupgrade

If you installed it correctly, you shouldn't need to manually start the scripts (they should automatically start after your reboot). The reason why you are getting errors is because you are attempting to run the scripts multiple times and the program is already running...


----------



## Lowcarb

Code:


Add/Remove TiVo Unitsi
The given TiVo Service ID has been already registered.

I had a machine registered on gotomydvr.com. 
The service worked.

I removed that machine. It was no longer listed in my account.

A friend, tried to add that service ID (for testing).

He got the above message.

I tried to add that service ID back to my account. 
I get the same message.

That service ID IS NOT listed in my account.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Lowcarb


----------



## tivoupgrade

Lowcarb said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Add/Remove TiVo Unitsi
> The given TiVo Service ID has been already registered.
> 
> I had a machine registered on gotomydvr.com.
> The service worked.
> 
> I removed that machine. It was no longer listed in my account.
> 
> A friend, tried to add that service ID (for testing).
> 
> He got the above message.
> 
> I tried to add that service ID back to my account.
> I get the same message.
> 
> That service ID IS NOT listed in my account.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Lowcarb


Please PM me your username and the service ID in question and I will look it up and purge it from the system.

Thx,
Lou


----------



## zdude1

I just recently loaded this onto my 2 HR10-250's which are zippered 6.3.f. Thanks, great utility!

Although I get almost identical output from "ps | grep gotomydvr", I can only reach one of them remotely. The other gets the "Unit disconnected! ........try again later" message.

The only difference in the output is the 5-dig # after the -R: -R #####;127.0.0.1:80
which I assume might be some sort of sequence or registration number with gotomydvr, since they are consecutive.

Today from work, I got the "disconnected" message for both....
Any ideas based on info I supplied? Thanks.

Update:
I just noticed that watchdog.sh is running twice. One occurs before dbclient, one after. But it is this way on both machines.


----------



## zdude1

This morning, I am logging in remotely again, and I can connect to 1 of the 2 boxes. Last night, from home, I was able to log into both machines for a while.


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S

Does this service still work?


----------



## tivoupgrade

A.D.I.D.A.S said:


> Does this service still work?


Yes, it works fine.


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S

The reason I ask is I get an error every time I try to connect


Code:


Unit disconnected!

Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later.

I have followed the directions and installed the script and it loaded. I have checked my service ID so I know this is not the issue. Im using TCD540080 Series 2.

Any Ideas?


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S

Has anyone been able to get this working for a series 2.5?

Now I get



Code:


Home Tivo-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 547
Home Tivo-TiVo#
Host '68.178.174.173' key accepted unconditionally.
(fingerprint md5 7c:f1:17:0a:21:0f:7f:2f:90:3d:7d:08:4a:b7:9b:4d)


----------



## IcedTivo

My S1 Dtivo appears to time out on any "intensive" task. ie. NPL will load a portion and then give the "Unit disconnected" alert. It does this for HiGuide as well which I often try to use when on the road since most places have no tv-guide and it's nice to see what's available and can't select something to record if it doesn't display the list. Any fix for this time out problem?


----------



## tivoupgrade

IcedTivo said:


> My S1 Dtivo appears to time out on any "intensive" task. ie. NPL will load a portion and then give the "Unit disconnected" alert. It does this for HiGuide as well which I often try to use when on the road since most places have no tv-guide and it's nice to see what's available and can't select something to record if it doesn't display the list. Any fix for this time out problem?


Have you considered installing a CacheCard in your unit? This will speed up most of the menu tasks quite a bit, especially generation of the NPL.

Lou


----------



## IcedTivo

I have a cachecard installed and it loads up and works fine locally,GTMDVR times out. I've had several different routers over the years and same problem exists.


----------



## tivoupgrade

IcedTivo said:


> I have a cachecard installed and it loads up and works fine locally,GTMDVR times out. I've had several different routers over the years and same problem exists.


Doubtful that it would have anything to do with your router, but it is possible that the latency / upload speed of the info to the gotomydvr server is just to long / slow before the server times out...


----------



## IcedTivo

That seems to be the case. I've tried from a lot of different connections, all of them hi-speed but never seem to complete those functions. The Tivo is on a 1.5m ADSL line. Thanks for the input...


----------



## sllerts

I installed this manually on my Series 2 DirecTV Tivo (SD-DVR40) because http_get wouldn't work. But I keep getting the KNOWN_HOST error whenever I try to run it:

./rc.gotomydvr &
[1] 412
MTTivo-TiVo# Internal error #R
./rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***

[1]+ Exit 1 ./rc.gotomydvr

Help!

Steve


----------



## Cure

I have tried to download both versions of the client and every time I get the message "timeout waiting for data." Are the servers still up? What could be the problem? Is there a way to just ftp the client files over manually?
Please advise. Thank you very much.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Cure said:


> I have tried to download both versions of the client and every time I get the message "timeout waiting for data." Are the servers still up? What could be the problem? Is there a way to just ftp the client files over manually?
> Please advise. Thank you very much.


The server appears to be up and running fine.

Are you certain that your unit is networked properly and can get out to the Internet? Are you using the instructions posted here?

https://gotomydvr.com/help.php


----------



## Cure

Thanks for the reply. 
Yes, it's definitely connected to the Internet (pings Google just fine), and that is the page of instructions I used, plus I tried the ones on Post #433.
Any other ideas? FYI, I have an old HDVR2 that I just Zipped, and GTMDVR works just fine with that one.


----------



## sllerts

I still have the known host problem. I've seen no solution for it. The code from rc.gotomydvr says:

if [ "$KNOWN_HOST" == "" ]; then 
echo "*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***" 
exit 1 
else  
mkdir -p /var/tmp/.ssh 
echo $KNOWN_HOST > /var/tmp/.ssh/known_hosts 
fi

But I don't know what a known host is or where it's supposed to get a known host from. This seems like it should be a really simple problem to fix.

Help!

Steve


----------



## 5tevie

Setup details:
Tivo Series 2 type 240 80hrs
connected to charter cable broadband using usb ethernet adapter and linksys router
TivoWebPlus 2.1 installed which is running on the box and can be reached using browser on local IP, port 8080

After installing gotomydvr client and registering my Tivo online, I cannot reach Tivowebplus using gotomydvr with breakdowns on both the client and server end:

when I type /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr & in telnet, I get following reply:
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: TCP forward failed: error listening: address already in use
/gotomydvr/bin/dbclient: failed local port forward 7:127.0.0.1:7

On the gotomydvr server side when I select the tivo I want to connect to, I get:
The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.52 (Red Hat) Server at gotomydvr.com Port 443

Any support and suggestions would be quite welcome, I have no idea how to fix this. Thans, Steve.


----------



## jimdinunzio

Hi,
I used to use gotomydvr without any problems, but after having it not running for a while I started it back up and can connect to my directivo and pass the authentication window, with "oztivo", it waits for a second then displays a blank page. My TivoWebPlus 2.1b3 works fine from my LAN. I reinstalled gotomydvr and TivoWebPlus, and even deleted the config files to make them regenerate for both TivoWebPlus (/var/TWP/config) and gotomydvr including the .ssh folder and gotomydvr_settings. I've spent all the time I have and cannot figure out why it doesn't work anymore. I also played around with my router, which is new, but nothing seemed to work and you're not supposed to need any special router settings anyway for gotomydvr. 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,

Jim

DirecTivo HDVR2 (6.2)


----------



## CarlWalters

Very interested in trying this - however the registration page will not accept the Service IDs for either of my TiVos. They are both Thomson Series 1 UK Standalone models


----------



## bri_tal

> Very interested in trying this - however the registration page will not accept the Service IDs for either of my TiVos. They are both Thomson Series 1 UK Standalone models


I see from another thread, in another forum, that you have managed to control your tivo over the internet, from a remote PC. May I ask what modifications to your router/tivo, you needed to make ?


----------



## unclemoosh

bri_tal said:


> I see from another thread, in another forum, that you have managed to control your tivo over the internet, from a remote PC. May I ask what modifications to your router/tivo, you needed to make ?


I just installed Tivowebplus, changed the port to something unusual and set the router to send that port to the tivo. I have a number of them set up that way in my network. I use Dyndns to point the domain to my home. So, I open a browser and go to, as an example, http://mytivonetwork.homeip.net:9999 and presto.

You will probably want to set the password for tivowebplus so if somebody did manage to guess your domain AND port number, they would still have to get past the password to mess with yout tivo.

You can also use the method discussed in this thread.


----------



## bri_tal

Thanks *Unclemoosh* . I'll give that a try when (a) I've fathomed out how to set a tivoweb password and (b) found how to direct my router to tivo, with a change of port.As you can gather, I'm something of a novice in these matters but keen to learn.


----------



## unclemoosh

bri_tal said:


> Thanks *Unclemoosh* . I'll give that a try when (a) I've fathomed out how to set a tivoweb password and (b) found how to direct my router to tivo, with a change of port.As you can gather, I'm something of a novice in these matters but keen to learn.


Password is set in tivoweb.cfg. For the router, log into it and look for Port Forwarding. Read the manual for your router and it should tell you.


----------



## Soapm

You might want to give gotomydvr a try if you have TWP running... https://gotomydvr.com/index.php


----------



## bri_tal

Soapm said:


> You might want to give gotomydvr a try if you have TWP running... https://gotomydvr.com/index.php


Registered my tivo and installed the software but each time I login, I get the message that tivo is disconnected.
It is a Uk series 1 machine, with turbonet card via homeplug. Everything works normally when I connect to tivoweb via my usual ip address.

????


----------



## Soapm

I can't get gotomydvr to work on my TivoHD. I get the error *** No response from connection server *** when I start it up. I tried registering my Tivo on the site and get an error saying, "Please add a valid Service ID.". My service id is valid and I even copied and pasted if from the Tivo site just to make sure it isn't me typing it in wrong. No matter what I do it won't take my service id as valid...


----------



## Soapm

Bumping because I'm still getting invalid service id error while registering my TivoHD. Anyone using gotomydvr on a TivoHD? I was curious if they updated the service to recognize a TivoHD service number.


----------

